# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր > Բնապահպանություն >  Ամուլսար

## Յոհաննես

Ամուլսարի շահագործման մասին ի՞նչ կարծիքի եք


*Մոդերատորական։ Թեման ստեղծվել է «Թեմայից դուրս, բայց հետաքրքիր կամ կարևոր գրառումներ» թեմայի գրառումներից։*

----------


## Արշակ

> Ամուլսարի շահագործման մասին ի՞նչ կարծիքի եք


ԱՄՆ–ն, Մեծ Բրիտանիան շատ բաց տեքստով պաշտոնապես սպառնացին որ գլուխներս կջարդեն, եթե Լիդիանին բան ասենք։ Դե պարզ ա․ որպեսզի զարգացած երկրներում պուպուշ ապրեն, մեր պես երկրորդ կարգի երկրները պիտի թեկուզ էկոլոգիական աղետների մեջ մտնեն‎։ Բայց դե սենց հանքերով Հայաստանը ապագա չունի։ Ես կասեի ընդհանրապես Երկիր մոլորակը ապագա չունի, եթե էկոլոգիական խնդիրներին շարունակենք նենց մատների արանքով նայել, ոնց մինչև հիմա ենք նայում։ Առավել ևս սենց խիտ բնակեցված մի բուռ Հայաստանում անթույլատրելի ա․ մեռնելով էլ լինի պիտի արևմուտքի ճնշումներին դիմակայենք։ 
Կառավարության համար էլ հեշտ չի ինչ խոսք․ որ ԱՄՆ–ն ու Եվրոպան ճնշումներ բանացնեն ու տարբեր տիպի պրոբլեմներ ունենանք, հասարակ ժողովուրդը որ Ամուլսարի հանք չբացել ա պահանջում էսօր, հետո էդ պրոբլեմները չի կապելու Ամուլսարի հանք չբացելու որոշման հետ․ էլի Նիկոլենց վրա են մունաթ գալու, թե բա լավ չեք աշխատում  :Smile: 
Իրականում էն արգումենտը, թե բա արտասահմանյան ներդրողները հուշտ կլինեն, բլթ ա։ Մենակ հանքերում ներդրողները հուշտ կարան լինեն ու հեչ էլ վատ չի որ հուշտ լինեն։ Իսկ ոչ հանքային ներդրողները շատ էլ լավ հասկանալու են ինչը ինչոց ա, որ ընդամենը ժողովուրդը օկ չի որ իրանց գլխին բնապահպանական աղետ սարքելու հաշվին եվրոպայում մարդիկ պուպուշ ապրեն։ Ընդհակառակը՝ բնապահպանական գիտակցության բարձրացումը ցիվիլ երկիր դառնալու ինդիկատոր ա ու էդ ազնիվ, ոչ հանքակեր ներդրողի կողմից մենակ դրական ա ընկալվելու (եթե վաբշե էդքան խորանան, որ Լիդիանի մասին բան իմանան)։ 
Ինչ վերաբերում ա Լիդիանի իբր արբիտրաժային դատարան դիմելուն, ասում են էդ էլ ա յուղ․
https://www.facebook.com/arpine.galf...57343361978497



> #միջազգային_արբիտրաժի_վախ_բռնող
> #ինչ_է_էդ_արբիտրաժը_վերջապես
> Եկեք հասկանանք, թե ինչ է վերջապես էդ միջազգային արբիտրաժի բոբո դատարանը: Միջազգային ներդրումային արբիտրաժային դատարանները իրոք ահավոր բոբո են, խայտառակ հակադեմոկտրատկան մարմիններ, որոնք ստեղծվել են հատուկ կորպորացիաների շահերը պաշտպանելու համար՝ հակառակ հանրությունների շահերի: Շանտաժի ուժեղ գործիք են, ոչ մի կասկած:
> Ընկերությունները կարող են դիմել այս բոբո կորպորատիվ դատարաններին, եթե իրենց հիմնադրման վայր հանդիսացող պետություններն էդ մասին պայմանավորվել են: Դա արվում է հետևյալ կերպ. ստորագրվում են երկկողմ պայմանագրեր՝ ներդրումների պաշտպանության մասին: Եթե կողմերից մեկը խախտում է էդ պայմանագիրը ու չի պաշտպանում պայմանագրի մյուս կողմ հանդիսացող պետությունում գրանցված ընկերության ներդրումը, էդ ժամանակ գալիս է բոբո դատարանի թեման: ՀՀ-ը ունի նման երկկողմ պայմանագրեր Մեծ Բրիտանիայի և Կանադայի հետ, այո: Էդ պայմանագրերը կարելի է որակել առնվազն #գաղութային, ահավոր ճնշող՝ մանավանդ ՀՀ-ի պես փոքր ու աղքատ պետությունների համար: Բայց հիմա կոնկրետ Ամուլսարի պահով նայենք:
> Lydian Armenia ՓԲԸ 100%-ով պատկանում է Lydian International-ին: Lydian International-ը գրանցված է Ջերսի օֆշորային գոտում, որը չի մտնում փաստացի ոչ մի պետության իրավական կարգավորումների տարածքի մեջ: Ջերսիի տարածքը Մեծ Բրիտանիայի մաս է, բայց որպես օֆշորային գոտի, նրա վրա Բրիտանական օրենքների մի ահագին մասը, այդ թվում նաև միջպետական ներդրումային պայմանագրերի կարգավորումները, չեն տարածվում: Ուրեմն ի՞նչ՝ Lydian International-ը չի կարող դիմել կորկորատիվ/արբիտրաժային դատարան Հայաստանի դեմ: Այո, ՉԻ ԿԱՐՈՂԱՑԵԼ և ՉԻ ԿԱՐՈՂ:
> Բա ի՞նչ է եղել: Լիդիանը շուստրիություն է փորձել անել: 2018թ. օգոստոսից հետո, այսինքն Ամուլսարի ճանապարհները փակելուց արդեն ամիսներ անց, գրանցել է երկու ընկերություն՝ բուն Մեծ Բրիտանիայի և Կանադայի տարածքներում, և էդ նորաստեղծ իր ընկերություններով 2019-ի մարտին սկսել է սպառնալ, որ ՀՀ-ին դատի կտա: ՕՔ, մարդ ամսին սպառնաց, 3 ամիսն անցավ, դատարան մտնելուց լուր չեղավ: Ամենայն հավանականությամբ այն պատճառով, որ էս շուստրիությունը չի անցել, ընկերներ, ու նույնիսկ շանտաժի համար կարած էս դատարանը չեն կարողանում օգտագործել:
> Հիշենք նաև, որ անցյալ տարի Ավինյանը ինչ-որ 2 մլրդի մասին էր խոսում, մի տարում էս թիվն ինչ-որ առեղծվածային կերպով 60% զեղչվեց դարձավ 700 մլն: Հավանաբար երկուսն էլ սուտ են, ինչպես, ասենք, այն, որ Լիդիանը Նիկոլին ասում էր, թե օրական 500 հզր դոլար էր կորցնում ու տենց էլ դա չկարողացավ ապացուցել, նույնիսկ Հայաստանի կոռումպացված դատարաններին:


Բայց դե իհարկե արևմուտքը մենակ արբիտրաժ–մարբիտրաժով չի, որ կարա մեզ նեղի։ Բայց էդքանով հանդերձ, կարծում եմ, որ արժանապատիվ կյանքի մեր շանսի համար պետք ա կռիվ տալ։ Էս Նիկոլենց որոշումը չի․ էս մեր բոլորի որոշումը պիտի լինի ու ու ինչ էլ որոշենք, բոլորս պիտի դրա լավ ու վատ հետևանքներն ու դրանց պատասխանատվությունը կրենք։

----------

Varzor (17.08.2019), Յոհաննես (17.08.2019)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> ԱՄՆ–ն, Մեծ Բրիտանիան շատ բաց տեքստով պաշտոնապես սպառնացին որ գլուխներս կջարդեն, եթե Լիդիանին բան ասենք։


Էս մասը մի քիչ ավելի կպարզաբանե՞ս։

----------


## Արշակ

> Էս մասը մի քիչ ավելի կպարզաբանե՞ս։


Դեռ հեղափոխությունից անմիջապես հետո ԱՄՆ ու ՄԲ դեսպանները ու էդ երկրները ներկայացնող ուրիշ բարձրաստիճան պաշտոնյաներ մեկը մյուսի հետևից հանդիպեցին Նիկոլին ու  Լիդիանի աշխատելու ու ներդրումների պաշտպանվածությունը երաշխավորելու «մտահոգություններ» հայտնեցին։ Էդքանը որ հրապարակային՝ մամուլի առաջ ասվեց, ենթադրում եմ, որ փակ դռների հետևում ավելի կոշտ էլ ա ասվել։ Որ լրատվամիջոցների առաջ ընդհանուր մի քանի տող տեքստի մեջ Լիդիանի թեման տենց հիշատակվեց, տեղից կարելի ա ենթադրել դրա կարևորության մասին։ Կոնկրետ ձևակերպումները չեմ հիշում, բայց մոտավորապես էությունը էդ էր․ «էդ որ հեղափոխություն–մեղափոխություն եք անում լավ եք անում, բայց տեսեք հա՜, Լիդիանը պիտի աշխատի»։ 

Ֆբ քննարկումներից էլ ոնց ջոկեցի, վերջերս էլի են էդ ոճով արտահայտվել արևմտյան դիվանագետները, չնայած իմ աչքին կոնկրետ բան չի ընկել։

----------


## Արշակ

@Ծլնգ, իսկ դու ի՞նչ կարծիք ունես էս թեմայի մասին, հետաքրքիր ա  :Smile:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ամուլսարի շահագործման մասին ի՞նչ կարծիքի եք


Ես փիս կհիասթափվեմ, եթե թույլ տան շահագործումը:

----------

Freeman (19.08.2019), Varzor (17.08.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Ամուլսարի շահագործման մասին ի՞նչ կարծիքի եք


Ամուլսարի ոսկու պաշարների մասին հայտնի էր դեռ ԽՍՀՄ տարիներին: Իմ հիշելով ոսկու քանակությունը մեկ տոննա գրունտում առնվազն երկու անգամ ավել էր գնահատվում, քան ներկայացվում է Լիդիանի կողմից:
Բայց նույնսիկ ԽՍՀՄ-ի պես բնություն աղտոտող ու բնապահպանության մասին հոգ չտանող երկրում Ամուլսարը չշահագործվեց: Բուն պատճառների մասին տեղեկություն չունեմ:

ԻՀԿ մեր երկրիի համար ընդհանուր վերցրած հանքի շահագործումը բացասական ազդեցություն է ունենալու: Բայց հաշվի առնելով օտարերկրյա ճնշումները, մասնավորապես ԱՄՆ-ի ու ՄԹ-ի, շատ դժվար է լինելու շահագործումը կասեցնելը: Մանավանդ, որ արդեն եզրակացությունն էլ ստացել ենք:
Ամբողջությամբ միայն մեմորանդումն եմ կարդացել: Հանքարադյունաբերության վերաբերյալ որևէ մասնագիտական հիմնավոր գիտելիք չունեմ, բայց զուտ ընդհանուր տեքստից հասկանալի է, որ արդեն իսկ նախագծում առկա են թերություններ և անհրաժեշտ է կատարել լրացուցիչ գործողություններ և շտկումներ: Բայց հենց այստեղ էլ թաքնված վտանգ եմ տեսնում: Եղրակացությունը ոչ թե համակողմանի է և անկախ, այլ Լիդիանի ներկայացված տվյալների և նախագծի հիման վրա կատարված եզրակացություն է:
Ընդհանուր առմամբ չեն ասում, որ շահագործումը վերջնականորեն վնաս է էկոլոգիային և բնապահպանական վտանգներ է պարունակում: Ընդամենն ասում են, թե ինչպիսի միջոցներ կարելի է ձեռարկել բնությանը հասցվող վնասը մեղմելու և նվազեցնելու նպատակով:

Կածում եմ այս հարցին վերջնական լուծում տալու համար մեր կառավարությանն ընդամենը քաղաքական կամք է անհրաժեշտ:
Մոտավորապես սենց. "մեր հայրենիքի բնությանը հացված վնասը դրամով չի չափվում, բայց նույնիսկ 10 դրամ գնահատվող վնասը շատ ավելի մեծ է քան դրա դիմաց ստացվող 10000 դրամ եկամուտը":

Համ էլ հերիք չի մեր երկրի հարստությունը ուրիշները կրեն տանեն դուրս ?  :Angry2:

----------

Յոհաննես (17.08.2019)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Դեռ հեղափոխությունից անմիջապես հետո ԱՄՆ ու ՄԲ դեսպանները ու էդ երկրները ներկայացնող ուրիշ բարձրաստիճան պաշտոնյաներ մեկը մյուսի հետևից հանդիպեցին Նիկոլին ու  Լիդիանի աշխատելու ու ներդրումների պաշտպանվածությունը երաշխավորելու «մտահոգություններ» հայտնեցին։ Էդքանը որ հրապարակային՝ մամուլի առաջ ասվեց, ենթադրում եմ, որ փակ դռների հետևում ավելի կոշտ էլ ա ասվել։ Որ լրատվամիջոցների առաջ ընդհանուր մի քանի տող տեքստի մեջ Լիդիանի թեման տենց հիշատակվեց, տեղից կարելի ա ենթադրել դրա կարևորության մասին։ Կոնկրետ ձևակերպումները չեմ հիշում, բայց մոտավորապես էությունը էդ էր․ «էդ որ հեղափոխություն–մեղափոխություն եք անում լավ եք անում, բայց տեսեք հա՜, Լիդիանը պիտի աշխատի»։ 
> 
> Ֆբ քննարկումներից էլ ոնց ջոկեցի, վերջերս էլի են էդ ոճով արտահայտվել արևմտյան դիվանագետները, չնայած իմ աչքին կոնկրետ բան չի ընկել։


Ու դրանից հետո ամիսներով հանքը կանգնա՞ծ ա։ Լուրջ չի, Արշակ ջան։ Իրենց ասածը կարծում եմ ավելի շատ եղել ա «հանկարծ Վենեսուալա կամ Արգենտինա չդառնաք՝ մոռանալով միջազգային պարտականությունների մասին»։ Թե չէ Լիդիանը շատ փոքր սոշկա ա, որ դրա համար միջպետական հարաբերություններ փչացվեն ($117 մլն կապիտալիզացիա, բլին)։




> @Ծլնգ, իսկ դու ի՞նչ կարծիք ունես էս թեմայի մասին, հետաքրքիր ա


Քո հետ մեծապես համակարծիք եմ․ Հայաստանում բոլոր տիպի հանքարդյունաբերությունը պիտի վերանա։ Էդ աշխատատեղերն ու հարկերը չնչին բաներ են երկրի համար, իսկ ջրային ռեսուրսների մաման կապիտալ լացացնելու ռիսկը մեծ ա։ Ու մի քիչ պիտի լրջանանք էլի որպես երկիր ու իսկապես գիտելիքային տնտեսական մոդելների զարգացման մեջ ներդրվենք, ոչ թե բնաբռնաբարման։ Իսկ կոնկրետ Ամուլսարի մոմենտով․ Թեղուտն ու Արմանիսից հետո Ամուլսարը վաբշե տեղ չունի օրակարգում ու ըստ իս քաղաքականապես ինքնասպանություն ա, թե փակը չդնեն վրեն։

----------

Արշակ (18.08.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Ու դրանից հետո ամիսներով հանքը կանգնա՞ծ ա։ Լուրջ չի, Արշակ ջան։ Իրենց ասածը կարծում եմ ավելի շատ եղել ա «հանկարծ Վենեսուալա կամ Արգենտինա չդառնաք՝ մոռանալով միջազգային պարտականությունների մասին»։ Թե չէ Լիդիանը շատ փոքր սոշկա ա, որ դրա համար միջպետական հարաբերություններ փչացվեն ($117 մլն կապիտալիզացիա, բլին)։


Հանքի շահագործումը սկսելու համար անհրաժեշտ աշխատանքները դեռ լիարժեք չեն ավարտվել` դեռ գործ ունեն անելու: Այ հենց դա  է կանգնած:
Ստեղ խնդիրը մեծ ու փոքր լինելը չի (որքան հիշում եմ $4.5 մլրդ եկամուտի մասին էր խոքսը գնում  :Wink:  ) Այլ այն, որ համաշխարհային շուկայի տարբեր ոլորտների վրա տարբեր երկրներ ունեն րենց ազդեցությունը: Կնոկրետ ոսկու և թանկարժեք քարերի հարցում ՄԹ-ն վաղուց թելադրողի դերում է: Երևի հիշում եք նախորդ վարչակազմի տարիներին ՄԹ արքայազնի այցը և նրա խոսքերը: Կարծում եմ պարզ էր, որ մենակ Սևանում քյաբաբ ուտելու համար չէր եկել:
Իրենք միջպետական հարաբերություն փչացնելու մասին մտածելու չունեն, քանզի միջազգային ասպարեզում իրենք են մեզ պետք, ոչ թե մենք իրենց:
Էս հարցում Արշակի հետ լրիվ համամիտ եմ: Ու ընդհանրացնելով ասեմ, որ բարեկեցիկ երկրներին անհրաժեշտ են անբարեկեցիկ երկրներ, հարուստ երկրներին` աղքատ երկրներ, խաղաղության մեջ ապրողներին` պատերազմողներ և այլն:

----------

Յոհաննես (17.08.2019)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Հանքի շահագործումը սկսելու համար անհրաժեշտ աշխատանքները դեռ լիարժեք չեն ավարտվել` դեռ գործ ունեն անելու: Այ հենց դա  է կանգնած:
> Ստեղ խնդիրը մեծ ու փոքր լինելը չի (որքան հիշում եմ $4.5 մլրդ եկամուտի մասին էր խոքսը գնում  ) Այլ այն, որ համաշխարհային շուկայի տարբեր ոլորտների վրա տարբեր երկրներ ունեն րենց ազդեցությունը: Կնոկրետ ոսկու և թանկարժեք քարերի հարցում ՄԹ-ն վաղուց թելադրողի դերում է: Երևի հիշում եք նախորդ վարչակազմի տարիներին ՄԹ արքայազնի այցը և նրա խոսքերը: Կարծում եմ պարզ էր, որ մենակ Սևանում քյաբաբ ուտելու համար չէր եկել:
> Իրենք միջպետական հարաբերություն փչացնելու մասին մտածելու չունեն, քանզի միջազգային ասպարեզում իրենք են մեզ պետք, ոչ թե մենք իրենց:
> Էս հարցում Արշակի հետ լրիվ համամիտ եմ: Ու ընդհանրացնելով ասեմ, որ բարեկեցիկ երկրներին անհրաժեշտ են անբարեկեցիկ երկրներ, հարուստ երկրներին` աղքատ երկրներ, խաղաղության մեջ ապրողներին` պատերազմողներ և այլն:


Ներող, բայց ՄԹ արքայազնը քաղաքական պուտանկա ա․ ով ավելի շատ փող ա տալիս, նրա դոդուկի տակ էլ պարում ա, ու մեկն ասենք Ռուբեն Վարդանյանի դուդուկի տակ ավելի հավեսով կպարի քան Լիդիանի։

ՄԹ-ն հիմա էնքան խնդիրներ ունի, որ «անբարեկեցիկ երկրներում» բնաբռնաբարությունն իրենց հազար տարի պետք չի։ Իսկ Լիդիանը ահագին հետաքրքիր միրգ ա, ու դեմը հաստատ կարելի ա առնել՝ ՄԹ-ին տեղը դնելով, թե չէ․․ բայց քաքն էն ա, որ Ամուլսարը Լիդիանի կենաց-մահու հարց ա, ու մինչև վերջ պայքարելու ա, բայց դե հանցավոր ռեժիմի հետ գործ բռնել էլ իր ռիսկերն ունի  :Wink:

----------

Varzor (17.08.2019), Յոհաննես (17.08.2019), Ներսես_AM (18.08.2019), Տրիբուն (17.08.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Ներող, բայց ՄԹ արքայազնը քաղաքական պուտանկա ա․ ով ավելի շատ փող ա տալիս, նրա դոդուկի տակ էլ պարում ա, ու մեկն ասենք Ռուբեն Վարդանյանի դուդուկի տակ ավելի հավեսով կպարի քան Լիդիանի։


Ներող, բայց համամիտ չեմ` ՄԹ արքայական ընտանիքի իշխանության fake լինելուն էդքան էլ չեմ հավատում  :Cool: 
Բայց դուդուկի տակ պարողը հա էլ կպարի` դուդուկ լինի, ումն ուզում է լինի  :Wink: 




> ՄԹ-ն հիմա էնքան խնդիրներ ունի, որ «անբարեկեցիկ երկրներում» բնաբռնաբարությունն իրենց հազար տարի պետք չի։ Իսկ Լիդիանը ահագին հետաքրքիր միրգ ա, ու դեմը հաստատ կարելի ա առնել՝ ՄԹ-ին տեղը դնելով, թե չէ․․


Պետք չի հույսը դնել որևէ երկրի ներքին խնդիրների վրա, յանի դրսում աչք են փակելու: Պատմականորեն էդ սխալը բազմիցս թույլ ենք տվել: Հենց թեկուզ 20թ-ին` Ռուսաստանը էնքաաան ներքին ու արտաքին խնդիր ուներ, բայց արի ու տես, որ ժամանակ ու ռեսուրս գտավ ՀՀ գործերը հարամելու:
Իսկ ՀՀ-ն իսկի չի կարում մի հատ Ճ եվրոպական երկիր տեղը դնի, էլ ուր մնաց ՄԹ-ին: Բայց փորձել կարելի է` մեկ էլ տեսար կպավ:



> բայց քաքն էն ա, որ Ամուլսարը Լիդիանի կենաց-մահու հարց ա, ու մինչև վերջ պայքարելու ա, բայց դե հանցավոր ռեժիմի հետ գործ բռնել էլ իր ռիսկերն ունի


Դե կենաց մահու մասով չգիտեմ, բայց $4.5 մլրդ.-ը (էդ դեռ հարցա, թե դրանից որքանովա ավել) շաատ չալաղաջ կտորա` հաստատ առանց "կռիվ" չեն հանձնվելու

----------


## Յոհաննես

Մի հատ միամիտ հարց։Շահագործումը մեզ ի՞նչ կտա,հասկացանք բացասական կողմերը,իսկ դրականը՞

----------


## Արշակ

> Մի հատ միամիտ հարց։Շահագործումը մեզ ի՞նչ կտա,հասկացանք բացասական կողմերը,իսկ դրականը՞


ԱՄՆ–ը ու ՄԲ–ն մեզ պլետով չեն տփի  :LOL: 

Շահագործման ընթացքում հարկեր կվճարեն ու աշխատատեղեր կստեղծեն։  :Smile:  Բայց էս պահին կողմ արտահայտվողները հիմնականում մարդկանց պլետի մոմենտով են վախացնում։ 


Թեղուտում էլ էն ժամանակ տեղի երկու գյուղերի ժողովրդին աշխատատեղերով կտեցին, հիմա սաղ հողերը ծախած, բնությունը ավիրված սոված նստել են։

----------

Varzor (19.08.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մի հատ միամիտ հարց։Շահագործումը մեզ ի՞նչ կտա,հասկացանք բացասական կողմերը,իսկ դրականը՞


Ոչ մի խ․․․․ս  :LOL:  Բացի մի երկու մանեթ ռոյլթիից։ Էտ էլ կուտենք, կեթա։  Որ հանքերի շահագործումը օֆշորում գրանցված ֆիրմաների կողմից մի բան տալու լիներ, հիմա Լիբերիան, Սիռեա Լեոնեն ու Տանզիանիան Շվեդիա դառած կլինեին։ Սենց մի քիչ ծայրահեղացված եմ ասում, բայց երկարաժամկետ կտրվածքով իրականությունն էտ ա։ Ոչ մի երկիր հանքերը պուտանկի պես վաճառքի հանելուց դեռ չի ծաղկել։

Ես կարծքիս էս պրոցեսի մասին գրել եմ, ստեղ ու ստեղ։ Առանձնապես ավելացնելու բան չունեմ։ Մենակ կարամ ասեմ, որ․ 

- էտ միջազգային յանի կոռպոռացիաները էնքան էլ սարսափելի չեն, ինչքան իրանց ներկայացնում են։ Իրանք թող շանտաժ անեն արբիտրաժով, մերոնք էլ թող շանտաժ անեն գրին փիսով, աղքատ երկրներին շահագործելու մասին հոդվածներով, լաց ու կոցով, որ մեզ խաբում քցում են, ուզում են թալանեն, նախկին կոռումպացված ռեժիմի հետ կաշառք են առել տվել, որ մեր բնության հերն անիծեն, գլոբալ տաքացում, անտառներ, բլա բլա բլա։ 

- Երկրորդ, էտ ներդրումներ-ներդրումներ որ ասում են, էտ բառից սարքել են մի հատ ինչ-որ միստիկ երևույթ, որը սենց գալիս ա, ու ինքը իրանով երկրի սաղ պրոբլեմներ լուծում ա։ Լֆիկը, որ վաղը Սիթին վաճառի ասենք անգլիացի Նայջլին ու ստացած փողերը կազինոյում կրվի, էտ Նայջլի ծախսած փողը մեր երկրի վրա գրվելույա որպես ներդրում, բայց մեզ դրանից ոչ մի բան, բացի Սիթիի լոգոյի փոփոխությունը, որը կդառնա Նայջլ՛ս Շոփինգս։ Նույնն էլ Լիդիանը, որ ասում ա 400 միլիոնի ներդրում եմ արել, մի հատ հարցնող լինի, ի՞նչում ես ներդրել, էքսկավատոր ես առե՞լ ու հանքի տարածքն ես բացե՞լ, ճամփա ես քցել որ գռուզավիկները գնան գա՞ն։ Կարաս վերցնես էտ ներդրումներդ ու մտցնես խորը սեփական քամակդ։ Շարքային ֆինանսիստն էլ գիտի, որ էր յանի «ներդրումները» Լիդիան Ինտերնեշնլի ու Լիդան Արմենիայի մեջ transfer pricing-ով նենց են սղցնելու, որ Հայաստնում ստացվելիք շահույթը ու վճարվելիք շահութահարկը նվազագույնն ա լինելու, կամ վաբշե չի լինելու։ Մենք ոչ առաջինն ենք էս վիճակում, ոչ էլ վերջինը։  

Իմ համար ներդրումը էն ա, որ նոր ակտիվ ա երկրում ձևավորում - գործարան, տո մի փոքր արտադրամաս, տո մի ուսումնական հաստատություն, մի հետազոտական կենտրոն ․․․․  Լիդիանի արածը մեր համար ներդրում չի, սովորական ծախսեր ա հանքը բացելու համար, որ հետո քթներիցս բերելով էտ ծախսը հանելու ա։ Էտ իրա տեսանկյունից ա ներդրում, որ մեզ պետք չի։ Ու վաբշե մեզ տենց ներդրումերը պետք չեն։ Իմ համար էն Գյումրիում բացված ջինսերի փոքր արտադրամասը ավելի մեծ ապագայա Հայաստանի համար, քան Լիդիանի «ներդրումները» ոսկու հանքում։

----------

boooooooom (19.08.2019), Varzor (19.08.2019), Արշակ (17.08.2019), Գաղթական (18.08.2019), Ծլնգ (18.08.2019), Յոհաննես (17.08.2019), Նաիրուհի (24.08.2019), Ներսես_AM (18.08.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ԱՄՆ–ը ու ՄԲ–ն մեզ պլետով չեն տփի 
> 
> *Շահագործման ընթացքում հարկեր կվճարեն ու աշխատատեղեր կստեղծեն։*  Բայց էս պահին կողմ արտահայտվողները հիմնականում մարդկանց պլետի մոմենտով են վախացնում։ 
> 
> 
> Թեղուտում էլ էն ժամանակ տեղի երկու գյուղերի ժողովրդին աշխատատեղերով կտեցին, հիմա սաղ հողերը ծախած, բնությունը ավիրված սոված նստել են։


Դե հիմա ասա, որ էտքան բարի են, ինչ ա Լիդիան Ինթերնեշնլը, որը Լիդիան Արմենիայի սեփականատերն ա, գրանցված Ջերսիում, որտեղ շահութահարկը զրոյա։

----------

Varzor (19.08.2019)

----------


## Յոհաննես

Իրականում ահագին լուրջ  հարց է ու Պոլսո կոնվենցիաների տեղը իրոք նմանատիպ հարցեր պետք է քննարկվեն ու պրիտոմ օբյեկտիվորեն։
Դե պարզ է,որ հանքարդյունաբերությունը չի կարող շրջակա միջավայրի վրա բացասական ազդեցություն չթողնել ու ընդհանրապես հետևանքները չեն սահմանափակվում լոկալ մակարդակում,բայց մյուս կողմից էլ ԱՄՆ ու ՄԹ եք ասում,հետն էլ մեզ աշխատատեղեր են պետք,պետք են ընկերություններեր որոնք բյուջեն կլցնեն ու տնտեսությանը շունչ կտան։Կարծում եմ,որ եթե կարողանանք բացասական ազդեցությունը նվազեցնել ուրեմն ինչու՞ ոչ,կարդացի որ երկրաշարժի դեպքում է վտանգ ներկայացնում ջրային ռեսուրսների համար,բայց ընկերներ մենք ապրում ենք մի հերգրում,որտեղ երկրաշարժի դեպքում Երևանը կես կկայնի,բայց էդ մեր վեջը չի,չէ՞  :LOL: 
Չգիտեմ,ես իմ կարճ խելքով էսպես եմ մտածում ։Ճ

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Իրականում ահագին լուրջ  հարց է ու Պոլսո կոնվենցիաների տեղը իրոք նմանատիպ հարցեր պետք է քննարկվեն ու պրիտոմ օբյեկտիվորեն։
> Դե պարզ է,որ հանքարդյունաբերությունը չի կարող շրջակա միջավայրի վրա բացասական ազդեցություն չթողնել ու ընդհանրապես հետևանքները չեն սահմանափակվում լոկալ մակարդակում,բայց մյուս կողմից էլ ԱՄՆ ու ՄԹ եք ասում,հետն էլ մեզ աշխատատեղեր են պետք,պետք են ընկերություններեր որոնք բյուջեն կլցնեն ու տնտեսությանը շունչ կտան։Կարծում եմ,որ եթե կարողանանք բացասական ազդեցությունը նվազեցնել ուրեմն ինչու՞ ոչ,կարդացի որ երկրաշարժի դեպքում է վտանգ ներկայացնում ջրային ռեսուրսների համար,բայց ընկերներ մենք ապրում ենք մի հերգրում,որտեղ երկրաշարժի դեպքում Երևանը կես կկայնի,բայց էդ մեր վեջը չի,չէ՞ 
> Չգիտեմ,ես իմ կարճ խելքով էսպես եմ մտածում ։Ճ


Թերևս պետք է խոստովանեմ,որ էս գրելուց առաջ Տրիբունի վերջին գրառումը ու իրա ստեղները չէի կարդացել  :Blush:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Իրականում ահագին լուրջ  հարց է ու Պոլսո կոնվենցիաների տեղը իրոք նմանատիպ հարցեր պետք է քննարկվեն ու պրիտոմ օբյեկտիվորեն։
> Դե պարզ է,որ հանքարդյունաբերությունը չի կարող շրջակա միջավայրի վրա բացասական ազդեցություն չթողնել ու ընդհանրապես հետևանքները չեն սահմանափակվում լոկալ մակարդակում,բայց մյուս կողմից էլ ԱՄՆ ու ՄԹ եք ասում,հետն էլ մեզ աշխատատեղեր են պետք,պետք են ընկերություններեր որոնք բյուջեն կլցնեն ու տնտեսությանը շունչ կտան։Կարծում եմ,որ եթե կարողանանք բացասական ազդեցությունը նվազեցնել ուրեմն ինչու՞ ոչ,կարդացի որ երկրաշարժի դեպքում է վտանգ ներկայացնում ջրային ռեսուրսների համար,բայց ընկերներ մենք ապրում ենք մի հերգրում,որտեղ երկրաշարժի դեպքում Երևանը կես կկայնի,բայց էդ մեր վեջը չի,չէ՞ 
> Չգիտեմ,ես իմ կարճ խելքով էսպես եմ մտածում ։Ճ


Ապեր, մեր պրոբլեմը գիտե՞ս ինչումն ա․ մեր սաղ միտքը ու քաղաքականությունը կառուցված ա վախերի վրա։ Մենք վախում ենք, որ թուրքերը մեզ կուտեն, որ ռուսները մեզ կքցեն ու ադրբեջանցիները ղարաբաղը կգրավեն, որ ստամբուլյան կոնվենցիան կստորագրվի, մեր ընտանիքները կքայքայվեն ու մենք սաղս գեյ կդառնանք, որ Պուտինը կգա ու Քոչարյանին կսարքի էլի գլխներիս պռեզիդենտ, որ Պուտինն էլ չանի Քոչարյանը լիքը փող ունի սաղին կառնի, որ երկրի վրա մետեորիտ ընկնի, պարտադիր Երևանի վրայա ընկնելու, որ ՄԹ-ն ու ԱՄՆ-ը հանուն Լիդիանի մեզ քացու տակ կքցեն, Հայաստան էլ ոչ մի կոպեկ փող չի մտնի ու մենք սաղս սոված կմնանք։ Ջոգու՞մ ես ինչ եմ ասում։ Էս կոնկրետ պաթոլոգիայա։ 

Փոխարենը ասենք, կարելի ա ասել․ մենք մենք կարանք էս անենք, էս անենք, սենց անենք ․․․ չեմ ուզում շատ զահլա տանեմ։ Բայց սենց տակներս ամեն ինչից քաքելով, մենք շատ հեռու չենք գնա։ Պուտինի հերն էլ անիծած, անտերը կաշեյ բեսմեռտնին չի, մի օր մեռնելույա էլի, ու ռուսներն էլ լիքը պրոբլեմներ ունեն, մենք հաստատ հիմա առաջին պրոբլեմը չենք։ ԱՄՆ ու անգլիացիներին հերն էլ ընդեղ անիծած, դժվար էլի, մի հատ Լիդիանի պատճառով, որ կոնկրետ գրանցվել ա կոնկրետ մի հանք շահագործելու համար, բռնեն ու Հայաստանը սարքեն Իրաք։ Պուտինին կասենք ԱՄՆ ու անգլիացիների հերը կանիծի  :LOL:

----------

ARMbrain (19.08.2019), boooooooom (19.08.2019), John (18.08.2019), Katka (18.08.2019), Varzor (19.08.2019), Արշակ (18.08.2019), Գաղթական (18.08.2019), Ծլնգ (18.08.2019), Հայկօ (19.08.2019), Յոհաննես (18.08.2019), Նաիրուհի (24.08.2019), Ներսես_AM (18.08.2019), Շինարար (18.08.2019), Ուլուանա (19.08.2019), Վիշապ (20.08.2019)

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Ապեր, մեր պրոբլեմը գիտե՞ս ինչումն ա․ մեր սաղ միտքը ու քաղաքականությունը կառուցված ա վախերի վրա։ Մենք վախում ենք, որ թուրքերը մեզ կուտեն, որ ռուսները մեզ կքցեն ու ադրբեջանցիները ղարաբաղը կգրավեն, որ ստամբուլյան կոնվենցիան կստորագրվի, մեր ընտանիքները կքայքայվեն ու մենք սաղս գեյ կդառնանք, որ Պուտինը կգա ու Քոչարյանին կսարքի էլի գլխներիս պռեզիդենտ, որ Պուտինն էլ չանի Քոչարյանը լիքը փող ունի սաղին կառնի, որ երկրի վրա մետեորիտ ընկնի, պարտադիր Երևանի վրայա ընկնելու, որ ՄԹ-ն ու ԱՄՆ-ը հանուն Լիդիանի մեզ քացու տակ կքցեն, Հայաստան էլ ոչ մի կոպեկ փող չի մտնի ու մենք սաղս սոված կմնանք։ Ջոգու՞մ ես ինչ եմ ասում։ Էս կոնկրետ պաթոլոգիայա։ 
> 
> Փոխարենը ասենք, կարելի ա ասել․ մենք մենք կարանք էս անենք, էս անենք, սենց անենք ․․․ չեմ ուզում շատ զահլա տանեմ։ Բայց սենց տակներս ամեն ինչից քաքելով, մենք շատ հեռու չենք գնա։ Պուտինի հերն էլ անիծած, անտերը կաշեյ բեսմեռտնին չի, մի օր մեռնելույա էլի, ու ռուսներն էլ լիքը պրոբլեմներ ունեն, մենք հաստատ հիմա առաջին պրոբլեմը չենք։ ԱՄՆ ու անգլիացիներին հերն էլ ընդեղ անիծած, դժվար էլի, մի հատ Լիդիանի պատճառով, որ կոնկրետ գրանցվել ա կոնկրետ մի հանք շահագործելու համար, բռնեն ու Հայաստանը սարքեն Իրաք։ Պուտինին կասենք ԱՄՆ ու անգլիացիների հերը կանիծի


Եսիմ է,է հա լավ ես ասում,բայց էս աշխարհում ցանկացած ոլոլոլորտում անկախ լինելու համար ձու է պետք,իսկ մենք էդ ձուն չունենք,է հա ես սաղ օրը կրթություն եմ ասում ՝երկարաժամկետ զարգացում կունենանք,բայց էդ էլ ժամանակատար է,էդ էլ իր հերթին շատ լուրջ ֆինանսավորման կարիք ունի ու էդ ընթացքում էլ չպետքա սոված մեռնենք,թե չէ չեմ կարծում որ Ամուլսարի ու Լիդիանի հետ պետք է կապեինք մեր երկարաժամկետ զարգացման հեռանկարը,բայց քո համոզիչ գրառումից կարելի է եզրակացնել,որ ավելի շուտ իրանք մեզ կքամեն,իսկ մենք սկի երկու կոպեք չենք կարենա պոկենք։

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Մի հատ միամիտ հարց։Շահագործումը մեզ ի՞նչ կտա,հասկացանք բացասական կողմերը,իսկ դրականը՞


Ռոյլթիի ու հարկերի մասին Տրիբունն ու Արշակը ասեցին (երկուսն էլ, կարելի է ասել, չնչին ա երկրի մակարդակով), դե աշխատատեղերի մոմենտը բոլորս էլ գիտենք՝ շատ չի, բայց էական ա․․․ բայց մի եկամտի գիծ էլ կա, որ դեռ չի հիշատակվել՝ տեղական վարձակալությունը․․․ ընդերքարտադրությունը մոտավորապես սենց ա գործում․ պետությունից լիցենզիա ես վերցնում այդպիսի գործունեության համար ու ըստ դրա տալիս ես ֆիքսված վճար ու արտադրանքի տոկոս ռոյըլթիներ, հետո տեղում տարածքների վարձակալության պայմանագրեր ես կնքում, որ կարողանաս էդ տարածքների ընդերքը քանդեսլ-հանես։ Ու այդ վարձակալության եկամուտները շաաաաաաաաաատ շոշափելի են տեղական համայնքների համար, որտև առանց դրա մի սար ա, որ ոշիմիբան չի տալիս (շատ-շատ անտեր-տիրակալ արոտավայր ա), բայց որ Լիդիան ա գալիս, սկսում ես միլիոններ ստանալ (ու ի դեպ էդ եկամուտները ստանում ես անկախ նրանից հանքը գործում ա, թե չէ․․․ հիմա Լիդիանի ամենամեծ ծախսը երեք տեղական համայնքների տարածքի վարձակալությունն ա)։ Ու էս, աշխատատեղերի հետ մեկտեղ, ինչքան լավ բան ա (եկամուտ և այլն, աշխատողների զբաղվածություն), այնքան էլ՝ ոռի․ լիքը շանտաժի տեղ ա տալիս։ Սենց Ռուսները ինչքան էլ որ դալբաշին են, բայց սաղ եվրոպային, ու արդեն ամերիկաներում էլ, շանտաժ են անում մի ուրիշ ձև։ Ու սրանց դիմակայելու ձևը ուղղակի հեռու մնալն ա, մի քիչ էլ այդ համայնքներին սուբվենցիաների միջոցով բարիացնելը։ Բայց դե որ ադեն մեշոկով փող ա գալիս համայնքներին, մի քիչ դժվար ա էդ ծորակը կանգնացնելը առանց քաղաքական կորուստների։

----------

Varzor (19.08.2019), Յոհաննես (18.08.2019), Վիշապ (20.08.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Մի հատ միամիտ հարց։Շահագործումը մեզ ի՞նչ կտա,հասկացանք բացասական կողմերը,իսկ դրականը՞


Յանի դրական կողմը․
Մի քանի հոգի, մի քանի տարով, համարյա կայուն աշխատավարձով գործ կունենան։
Յանի պետությունն էլ մի 10-15 տարում $400-450մլն եկամուտ կստանա հարկերի տեսքով։

Բացասական կողմը․
Ավիրքանդ Ամուլսար, աղտոտված ստորգետնյա ջրեր և գետերի ավազաններ, աղտոտված ու փոշոտված Ջերմուկ իր շրջակայքով։ Արդյունքում՝ հիվանդությունների աճ, արտագաղթ, զբոսաշրջության նվազում և այլն։

ԻՀԿ էդ $400-450մլնը ոչ է 10-15, այլ 5 տարում կարելի է երկրի բյուջե մտցնել միայն նշված տարածքում լավ կազմակերպված զբոսաշրջության միջոցով՝ առանց սար քանդելու ու ոսկի հանելու, առանց բնությունն ու մարդկանց կյանքը մղտռելու։

----------

Lion (19.08.2019), Յոհաննես (19.08.2019), Տրիբուն (19.08.2019)

----------


## Varzor

Լիդիանի դիրքորոշումը նույնիսկ կարելի է ցինիզմ համարել։
Որոշ դրույթներում անուղղակի կերպով ասում են, որ առաջարկված մեթոդները կիրառելու են միայն այն դեպքում, երբ իրենց մեթոդները լինեն անարդյունավետ։
Էլ չեմ ասում, որ նրբորեն չեն համաձայնում իրենց իսկ տրամադրած տվյալների հիման վրա գետերի ու ջրամբարի վրա ազդեցության ծավալների գնահատականների հետ։

Եթե կարճ ասեմ, ապա ընդհանուր հետևյալն են ասում․
Մենք հավատում ենք, որ մեր գործունեությունը վնաս չի պատճառի։ Ավելի շատ հավատալու համար փորձարկումներ չենք կարողացել անել, որովհետև ճանապարհները փակել են։
Մի քանի բան կփոխենք՝ համաձայն եզրակացության առաջարկների, աչքակապոցու համար, բայց խոշոր ծախսերի բերող տեխնոլոգիական փոփոխություններ չենք անի։
Մեր համար հանգիստ կաշխատենք, մի 25 տարի հետո հանքը կփակենք ու կգնանք։
Համ էլ վախացնում ենք հիշեցնում ենք, որ Լիդիան Մեծ Բրիտանիա կա, բան կա ․․․

Ու ես ֆոնի վրա, Save Amulsar
բայց
․․․ վարչապետն ասել է՝ Ամուլսարի հանքը պիտի շահագործվի․․․

----------


## Varzor

Էս ովա՞ վաբշե

Ամուլսարի տրամաբանությամբ պետք է Հայաստանի բոլոր հանքերի թույլտվությունները հետ վերցնենք

Է եթե պետք է , ապա պիտի հետ վերցվեն թույլատվությունները։
Մեր երկրի ընդերքը մեր ժողովրդի ունեցվածքն է՝ մեր հարստությունն է։ Էս պարզ ճշմարտությունը դրանց կապրոն գլուխները չի մտնու՞մ։
Եթե մեզ պետք լինի՝ մենք կհանենք, ոչ թե ուրիշին կտանք, մեզ էլ մի "թուլափայ" տոկոս թողեն ու հետևանքները բարձեն վրեքս։

----------


## Lion

> Ամուլսարի շահագործման մասին ի՞նչ կարծիքի եք


Համառորեն զգուշանում եմ նեղ մասնագիտական մոտեցում ունեցող նման թեմայով, այն էլ վերջնանական, կարծիք արտահայտել, բայց... 

Հլը սաղ մի կողմ, էլի, մի Հայաստան, մի Ամուլսար...

*Ուրեմն* Ամուլսարը եթե շահագործվի, պիտի շահագործվի օֆշորում գրանցված մի ինչ որ անհայտ ծագումով կազմակերպության կողմի՞ց, որի հետևում չգիտես ով է կանգնած?! Ընդհանրապես, ըստ իս իրեն հարգող պետությունը, այն էլ նման պետական մակարդակի ծրագրերում, *իրավունք չունի* օֆշորում գրանցված կազմակերպությունների հետ գործ ունենալ: 

Կրկնեմ և ընդգծեմ՝ *օֆշոր* - այստեղ գրանցվում են եկամուտները թաքցնելու, հարկեր չվճարելու, ապօրինի ձեռք բերածը օրինականացնելու, իրական սեփականատերերին թաքցնելու համար և նմանատիպ այլ նպատակներով: Համաձայնեք, որ Հայաստանն ու Ամուլսարը մեր Ջերմուկի հետ միասին հաստատ ավելիին արժեն:

----------


## Varzor

> Համառորեն զգուշանում եմ նեղ մասնագիտական մոտեցում ունեցող նման թեմայով, այն էլ վերջնանական, կարծիք արտահայտել, բայց...


Նեղ "ժողովրդականն" եմ հայտնում․

Երկիրը մերն է,
էդ սարը մերն է,
Սարում մի հանք կա,
Ու հանքում ոսկի,
Էդ ո՞վ է ուզում մեր գլխից թռնի
Ու մեր կամքին դեմ էդ ոսկին հանի։

----------

Գաղթական (19.08.2019)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Համառորեն զգուշանում եմ նեղ մասնագիտական մոտեցում ունեցող նման թեմայով, այն էլ վերջնանական, կարծիք արտահայտել, բայց... 
> 
> Հլը սաղ մի կողմ, էլի, մի Հայաստան, մի Ամուլսար...
> 
> *Ուրեմն* Ամուլսարը եթե շահագործվի, պիտի շահագործվի օֆշորում գրանցված մի ինչ որ անհայտ ծագումով կազմակերպության կողմի՞ց, որի հետևում չգիտես ով է կանգնած?! Ընդհանրապես, ըստ իս իրեն հարգող պետությունը, այն էլ նման պետական մակարդակի ծրագրերում, *իրավունք չունի* օֆշորում գրանցված կազմակերպությունների հետ գործ ունենալ: 
> 
> Կրկնեմ և ընդգծեմ՝ *օֆշոր* - այստեղ գրանցվում են եկամուտները թաքցնելու, հարկեր չվճարելու, ապօրինի ձեռք բերածը օրինականացնելու, իրական սեփականատերերին թաքցնելու համար և նմանատիպ այլ նպատակներով: Համաձայնեք, որ Հայաստանն ու Ամուլսարը մեր Ջերմուկի հետ միասին հաստատ ավելիին արժեն:


Սա ահագին պարզունակ մոտեցում ա։ Լիդիան ինթերնեշնըլը ԲԲԸ ա, ու իր բոլոր ֆինանսները օրենքով թափանցիկ են։ Եվ որպես ԲԲԸ, ինքը պարտավորություն ունի իր սեփականատեր-ներդրողների դիմաց շահույթները մաքսիմալացնելու, ինչը նաև նշանակում է հարկային պարտավորությունները նվազեցնել, ինչը միջազգային հանքարտադրության մեջ կատարվում ա հենց օֆշորում իրավաբանական գրանցման միջոցով։ Սա ստանդարտ ա։ Հայաստանում իրենց արածի համար իրենք տալու են հայաստանյան օրենqով պահանջվող բոլոր հարկերը՝ ընդերքարտադրության գործունեության հետ կապվածից մինչև ԱԱՀ ու արտահանման հետ կապվածները (եթե այդպիսին կան ԱԱՀ-ից զատ)։ Բայց շահույթը իրականացվելու ա Հայաստանից դուրս, ու բնականոն ա, որ սա արվելու ա շահութահարկ չունեցող օֆշորներում։

Իրականում հետևները կանգնածներին էլ այնքան էլ դժվար չի գտնել՝ ֆինանսական թղթերին հետևելով, ինչը ԲԲԸ-ի դեպքում ահագին հեշտացված ա։ Էս ոլորտը (պոստսոցիալսիտական «եթիմ» երկրներում միջազգային կազմակերպությունների կողմից ընդերքարտադրությունը) ժամանակին ուսումնասիրություններիցս, ու էս երկու օրը արագի մեջ Լիդիանի թղթերը նայելով սա է իմ պատկերացումներով վիճակը...

Սենց գործունեություն սովորաբար սկսում ա ներսից. անցած էպոխայի գեոլոգիական պաշտոնատար անձինք գիտեն կոնկրետ ընդերքի հարստությունը ու պոտենցիալը ու փորձում են միջազգային կանալներով մեկի վրա դուրս գան, ով կուզենա գա ներդնել ու ոսկի հանել։ Ամուլսարի դեպքում սա կարծես հենց Հայկ Ալոյանն ա եղել իր աջակիցներով։ Էդ կանալներն էլ սովորաբար ուշ թե շուտ հանգում են մեծ արտադրողների, որտև փոքրերը սովորաբար արդեն թաթախված են իրենց փայ ամուլսարների մեջ։ Ու ստեղ կարծես կանալը դուրս ա հանել Նյումոնտի վրա, ով աշխարհի մեծագույն քառյակի մեջ էր մտնում, իսկ հիմա Գոլդքորփի հետ միանում են՝ կազմելով աշխարհի ամենամեծ ոսկու հանքարդյունբերության ընկերությունը (գունավոր մետաղների շուկայում հիմա ահռելի կոնսոլիդացիաներ են գնում)։ Ինչևէ, Նյումոնտն ինքը իրենով չի մտել սրա մեջ, բայց Նյումոնտի հետ կապված մի երկու արկածախնդիր մարդ հիմնել են Լիդիանը ու Նյումոնտից էլ որոշ գումար որպես ներդրում են ստացել ու խոստումներ ապագա ներդրումների ու հելել են լայն ճամփա։ Սֆթու գործունեությունից մի քիչ ավանծյուրայի հոտ ա գալիս, քանի որ շատ-շատ շուտ են արժեթղթերի շուկա դուրս եկել, հավանաբար մեծ ֆինանսական ներդրող չգտնելու հաշվին, կամ էլ Նյումոնտն ա ստիպել, որ իրենց ներդրումը կարողանան գոնե արժեթղթերի շուկայից արագ հետ բերեն։ Բայց 2010-ի կողմերը Նյումոնտը լրիվ դայվեստ ա լինում Լիդիանից (ենթադրում եմ, որ հասկանալով թե ինչ կեղտոտ գնով ա Ամուլսարը Սերժենց ռեժիմում իրենց տրվելու, ու համարելով որ ստացածները դրան չարժի, բայց կարող ա նաև ընդգրկված անձանք նկատմամբ վստահության պակասից էլ լինել), իսկ մի քանի տարի հետո նույնիսկ Լիդիանի իրենց (համար չնչին) պարտքն են ծախում երրորդ կողմին (սա էլ արդեն նշան ա, որ Նյումոնտը սկի գումարները հետ բերելու վրա հավես չունի ջանքեր գործադրելու... կոպիտ ասած սպիսատի նման մի բան)։ Սրանից հետո Լիդիանը ահագին ֆինանսների հետ կապված խնդիրներ ա ունեցել, ու պարտքը պարտքով ֆնանսավորելով վերջը հասել ա նրան, որ սկսի հանքի վրա շինարարական գործին։ Իսկ հեղափոխությունից հետո Լիդիանի վերին ղեկավարության մեջ իրար հետևից հեղափոխությունենր են լինում։ Ու ֆին իրավիճակը նենց ա, որ մի քանի ամիս էլ հանքի բլոկադան շարունակվի, կարող ա սննկանան, քանի որ ծախսերը շարունակվում են, իսկ ներդրողների վստահությունը գնալով պակասում ա, վարկերի սպասարկումն էլ գնալով թանկանում ա։

Սրանց հախից գալը հեշտից հեշտ ա, ու իմ կարծիքով որոշումը պիտի լինի քաղաքական, այլ ոչ թե բնապահպանական կամ տնտեսական/ներդրումային։ Կարծում եմ ոչ մեկս էլ չենք կասկածում, որ Սերժի ռեժիմի օրոք սրանց հասած Ամուլսարը հաստատ մաքուր չի եղել ու Նիկոլը հիմա հնարավորություն ունի դրա վերջը դնելու՝ ասելով նաև նեդրողներին, որ սրանից հետո լրիվ մաքուր ա ու հների հետ հանցավոր պայմանավորվածությունները ֆուկ են եղել։

Իսկ բնապահպանական կողմով. Հայաստանը չունի օրենսդրական բազան ու դատական համակարգը, որ կարողանա միջազգային հանքարտադրողին պարտադրի վթարներն ամբողջ ծավալով վերացնել/փոխհատուցել։ Նենց որ Լիդիանի խոստումները ոչ մի բան էլ չարժեն, իսկ հանքարտադրության մեջ վթարները լինում են... Իսկ էդ բազան ստեղծելուց հետո, նորից կարելի կլինի խոսել՝ արժի ամուլսարից ոսկի քամել, թե չէ։

----------

Varzor (20.08.2019), Գաղթական (19.08.2019)

----------


## Վահե-91

բացի զուտ խոսքերից, ի՞նչ տրամաբանական բացատրություն կա, թե ինչի՞ պետք ա Ջերմուկի ու Սևանի ջրերը թունավորվեն

----------


## Lion

Կարճ Նիկոլն ասումա՝ ես մասնագետ չեմ, հեղինակավոր կազմակերպությունն ասումա, որ որևէ ռիսկ չկա, ես իրենց հավատում եմ, դուք էլ հավատացեք, ընդ որում ես ինքս ցանկացած պահին կընդհատեմ պրոցեսը, եթե մի որևէ վատ բան նկատեցի...

Ըստ իս, քաղաքական որոշում է, թեև ոչ-ոք հստակ չի կարող ասել, ինչը ոնց կլինի: Ուղղակի կարծում եմ, պետք չէ փոքրիկ Հայաստանում, այն էլ Ջերմուկի կողքին, հանք շահագործել, թեկուզ տնտեսական զգալի օգուտների դիմաց: Ի վերջո այդ մի քանի հարյուր միլիոն դոլլարը կարելի էր շահել տնտեսություն զարգացնելով, այլ ոչ թե ընդերքը փորելով:

----------

Varzor (20.08.2019)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> բացի զուտ խոսքերից, ի՞նչ տրամաբանական բացատրություն կա, թե ինչի՞ պետք ա Ջերմուկի ու Սևանի ջրերը թունավորվեն


Լիդիանը ո՞վ ա, ի՞նչ փորձ ունի հանքարտադրության մեջ, ի՞նչ փորձ ունի հանքագործության հետ կապված վթարների վերացման հետ, ի՞նչ ապահովագրական մեխանիզմներ կան, որ քաքի համը հելնելուն պես էդ ընկերությունը ոտի վրա չի սննկացվի՝ բոլոր ունեցածները առաջնահերթ պարտքատերերին տալով ու հօդս ցնդի մեկ օրվա մեջ, ի՞նչ գարանտիաներ կան, որ թանկարժեք մետաղների ցիկլիկ շուկայի մյուս անկման հետ մեկտեղ ընկերությունը անտիրական ֆինանսական մենեջմենթի պատճառով չի սննկանա՝ Հայաստանին թողնելով կիսաքանդ հանքեր, որոնց փակելը ավելի թանկ ա նստելու, քան բոլոր մինչև էդ Հայաստանին բերած օգուտը։ Հարցը մենակ բնապահպանությունը չի այստեղ, չնայած դրանով ճնշելը ամենահեշտն ա։

Ու քանի ստեղ ենք, ELARD-ի մասին ի՞նչ գիտենք... փորփրում եմ, բայց նենց էլ չեմ գտնում թե ինչով են իրենք գունավոր մետաղների ընդերքարտադրության մեջ փորձագետ... մերձավոր արևելքում նավթի ու գազի գործ ա մեծամասամբ արածները, ու Լիդիանի դրանց պատասխանից նենց տպավորություն ա ստեղծվում, որ Լիդիանը ահագին տեխնիկական մանրուքներով ասում ա՝ դուք տուֆտա եք, մենք ձեզնից լավ գիտենք։ Ջրի մենեջմենթից բացի ինչ-որ արժեք պարունակո՞ւմ ա դրանց արածը։




> Կարճ Նիկոլն ասումա՝ ես մասնագետ չեմ, հեղինակավոր կազմակերպությունն ասումա, որ որևէ ռիսկ չկա, ես իրենց հավատում եմ, դուք էլ հավատացեք, ընդ որում ես ինքս ցանկացած պահին կընդհատեմ պրոցեսը, եթե մի որևէ վատ բան նկատեցի...
> 
> Ըստ իս, քաղաքական որոշում է, թեև ոչ-ոք հստակ չի կարող ասել, ինչը ոնց կլինի: Ուղղակի կարծում եմ, պետք չէ փոքրիկ Հայաստանում, այն էլ Ջերմուկի կողքին, հանք շահագործել, թեկուզ տնտեսական զգալի օգուտների դիմաց: Ի վերջո այդ մի քանի հարյուր միլիոն դոլլարը կարելի էր շահել տնտեսություն զարգացնելով, այլ ոչ թե ընդերքը փորելով:


Կարճ՝ պիզդե՛ց։ Չեմ զարմանա, որ սրանից հետո իմ քայլում ներքին կրիզիս սկսի...

----------

Lion (20.08.2019), Varzor (20.08.2019), Վիշապ (20.08.2019)

----------


## Ծլնգ

Սա էլ թող ձեռի հետ ստեղ լինի․ Ոսկու հանքերի վթարներ  (ցիանիդացման տեխնոլոգիաների արդյունքում թունավոր ջրի արտահոսքեր)։

----------

Varzor (20.08.2019), Տրիբուն (20.08.2019)

----------


## Վիշապ

Ասում է՝ «փաստերով», բայց վայթե սա էն դեպքն ա, որ փաստը, որ հանքի շահագործումը մասնավորապես ջրերին վնաս է տալիս, լինելու է արդեն հենց ինքը՝ վնասը, այսինքն փաստն երևալու է վնասը տալուց հետո միայն: Այսինքն մոտավորապես «հերձումը ցույց տվեց, որ հիվանդը մահացել է հերձումից» վիճակ ա:
Քանի որ համազգային հնչողության խնդիր է, ու մենք իբր այսուհետ ժողովրդավարական երկիր ենք, ապա վարչապետը լայվով փիլիսոփայելու տեղը կամ պիտի հանրաքվե անցկացնի, կամ անձամբ գնա Ամուլսարի ճամփեն բացի առանց ոստիկանների օգնության:  
Ժողովուրդը կարող է առանց մջազգային փորձագետների ու գիտահետազոտական ապացույցների ուղղակի չուզենա Ջերմուկում ոսկու հանք ունենալ, իմ կարծիքով լրիվ ընդունելի ցանկություն պիտի լինի: Հիշում եմ, ժամանակին Երևանում մեր շենքի գլխին Վիվասելը անտենա էր ուզում դնել ու կլորիկ գումար էր տալիս շենքին, ես էլ փորձում էի շենքի բնակիչներին համոզել, որ շենքի գլխի սոտվի անտենան տակի բնակիչների համար ամենաանվտանգն ա, ավելի վտանգավոր կլինի, եթե կողքի շենքի վրա դնեն, բնակիչները ինձ պասլատ արեցին ու մերժեցին Վիվասելին:

----------

Lion (20.08.2019), Progart (20.08.2019), Varzor (20.08.2019), Արշակ (20.08.2019), Տրիբուն (20.08.2019)

----------


## Varzor

Կարծում եմ հիմա ևս հեղափոխության կարգախոսի խիստ կարիքը կա՝ "դուխով"։

Մի մտավախություն կա, որ եթե էս հարցին ժողովրդական, լեգիտիմ վարչապետը չկարողանա ճիշտ լուծում տալ, բա ու՞մից ենք ավելի լուրջ հարցերի լուծումներն ակնկալելու։
Ինչևէ, կարծում եմ պրոցեսը դեռ ավարտված չէ և դեռ գործ կա անելու։ Ու որքան ձգենք, այնքան մեր օգտին է  :Smile: 

Հ․Գ․
Սահմանադրության փոփոխությունը որ անեն, երևի պիտի ընդերքի պահով հոտդված ներ ներառեն մեջը  :Think:

----------


## Varzor

> Ասում է՝ «փաստերով», բայց վայթե սա էն դեպքն ա, որ փաստը, որ հանքի շահագործումը մասնավորապես ջրերին վնաս է տալիս, լինելու է արդեն հենց ինքը՝ վնասը, այսինքն փաստն երևալու է վնասը տալուց հետո միայն: Այսինքն մոտավորապես «հերձումը ցույց տվեց, որ հիվանդը մահացել է հերձումից» վիճակ ա:
> Քանի որ համազգային հնչողության խնդիր է, ու մենք իբր այսուհետ ժողովրդավարական երկիր ենք, ապա վարչապետը լայվով փիլիսոփայելու տեղը կամ պիտի հանրաքվե անցկացնի, կամ անձամբ գնա Ամուլսարի ճամփեն բացի առանց ոստիկանների օգնության:  
> Ժողովուրդը կարող է առանց մջազգային փորձագետների ու գիտահետազոտական ապացույցների ուղղակի չուզենա Ջերմուկում ոսկու հանք ունենալ, իմ կարծիքով լրիվ ընդունելի ցանկություն պիտի լինի: Հիշում եմ, ժամանակին Երևանում մեր շենքի գլխին Վիվասելը անտենա էր ուզում դնել ու կլորիկ գումար էր տալիս շենքին, ես էլ փորձում էի շենքի բնակիչներին համոզել, որ շենքի գլխի սոտվի անտենան տակի բնակիչների համար ամենաանվտանգն ա, ավելի վտանգավոր կլինի, եթե կողքի շենքի վրա դնեն, բնակիչները ինձ պասլատ արեցին ու մերժեցին Վիվասելին:


Լիովին համամիտ եմ։ Կարծում եմ ավելի ցիվիլ ու ժողովրդավարական տարբերակն է, որ ժողովուրդը որոշի։ Համայնքի բնակչությունը, կամ որ ավելի հզոր է՝ հանրաքվե։ Կարծում եմ որևէ միջազգային ինստիտուտ չի վիճարկի հանրաքվեի արդյուքները՝ դրանից բարձր օրինական որոշում-փաստաթուղթ ժողովրդավարական երկրում գոյություն չունի։

----------


## Lion

Ես սենց մի ելք կառաջարկեի՝ քրեական գործի շրջանակներում հիմնավորվում է, որ ՀՀ որոշ պաշտոնյաներ գործել են հանցավոր համաձայնության շրջանակում: Մինչ քրգործով օրինական ուժի մեջ մտած դատավճիռ չլինի՝ ամեն ինչ կասեցվում է: Եղավ նման դատավճիռ՝ սկսում ենք գործել ՀՀ քաղաքացիական օրենսգրքի 313-րդ հոդվածի կանոններով և ամեն ինչ վերադարձնում ենք իր սկզբնական վիճակին: Արանքում էլ կարելի է իհարկե մի հանրաքվե կազմակերպել՝ սպասելի արդյունքներով:

Ըստ ՀՀ քաղաքացիական օրենսգրքի 313-րդ հոդվածի.

Հոդված 313.	Խաբեության, բռնության, սպառնալիքի ազդեցության ներքո, ՄԵԿ ԿՈՂՄԻ ՆԵՐԿԱՅԱՑՈՒՑՉԻ ՄՅՈՒՍ ԿՈՂՄԻ ՀԵՏ ՉԱՐԱՄԻՏ ՀԱՄԱՁԱՅՆՈՒԹՅԱՄԲ կամ ծանր հանգամանքների բերումով կնքված գործարքի անվավերությունը

1. Խաբեության, բռնության, սպառնալիքի ազդեցության ներքո, ՄԵԿ ԿՈՂՄԻ ՆԵՐԿԱՅԱՑՈՒՑՉԻ ՄՅՈՒՍ ԿՈՂՄԻ ՀԵՏ ՉԱՐԱՄԻՏ ՀԱՄԱՁԱՅՆՈՒԹՅԱՄԲ կնքված գործարքը, ինչպես նաև այն գործարքը, որն անձն ստիպված է եղել կնքելու ծանր հանգամանքների բերումով իր համար ծայրահեղ ոչ ձեռնտու պայմաններով, որից օգտվել է մյուս կողմը (ստրկացուցիչ գործարք), տուժողի հայցով դատարանը կարող է ճանաչել անվավեր:

2. Եթե գործարքն անվավեր է ճանաչվել սույն հոդվածի 1-ին կետում նշված հիմքերից մեկով, ապա ՄՅՈՒՍ ԿՈՂՄԸ ՏՈՒԺՈՂԻՆ ՎԵՐԱԴԱՐՁՆՈՒՄ Է ԳՈՐԾԱՐՔՈՎ ԻՐ ԱՄԲՈՂՋ ՍՏԱՑԱԾԸ, իսկ բնեղենով վերադարձնելու անհնարինության դեպքում դրա արժեքը հատուցում է դրամով: ԳՈՐԾԱՐՔՈՎ ՄՅՈՒՍ ԿՈՂՄԻՑ ՏՈՒԺՈՂԻ ՍՏԱՑԱԾ ԳՈՒՅՔԸ, ԻՆՉՊԵՍ ՆԱև ՄՅՈՒՍ ԿՈՂՄԻՑ ՆՐԱՆ ՀԱՍԱՆԵԼԻՔԸ ԲՌՆԱԳԱՆՁՎՈՒՄ Է ՀՕԳՈՒՏ ՀԱՅԱՍՏԱՆԻ ՀԱՆՐԱՊԵՏՈՒԹՅԱՆ: Գույքը բնեղենով պետությանը հանձնելու անհնարինության դեպքում դրա արժեքը բռնագանձվում է դրամով: Բացի դրանից, մյուս կողմը տուժողին հատուցում է նրան պատճառած իրական վնասը:

Ժողովրդական բարձր լեգիտիմությունը դեռևս պահպանած իշխանությունը կարող է սա անել:

----------


## Վիշապ

ՈՒֆ-ուֆ... Մյուս կողմից էլ, որ խորանում ես, սաղ Հայաստանը գյոռմամիշները սարքել են հանքավայր՝




> Հայկական Զարգացման Գործակալության տվյալների համաձայն, Հայաստանն ունի շինարարական և համախառն օգտակար հանածոների ավելի քան 670 հանքավայր, ներառյալ բազային և թանկարժեք մետաղների 30 հանքավայր[1]: Այդ հանքավայրերից *մոտավորապես 400 հանք, այդ թվում 22 բազային մետաղների և թանկարժեք մետաղների հանքեր ներկայումս շահագործվում են*[1]:


400 հանք, բլին, այսինքն եթե Հայաստանը իր Ղարաբաղախառը տարածքներով հաշվենք 35000 քառակուսի կմ, կստացվի ամեն 87.5 քառակուսի կմ-ին մի հատ հանք ա հասնում, կարելի ա ասել՝ քհանքի մեջ ենք: Էս ռեսուրսներ չունեցող Հայաստանն էր:
Էս «թազա» վարչապետը էլ դուրս չի գալիս: Ասում ա՝ տենց որ մտածենք, շենքերը, մայթերը, կամ ասֆալտը կամ տրորված արահետն էլ ա էկոլոգիային վնաս: Մեկը չկա՞ ասի՝ ախպեր, համեմատության եզրեր կան, շենքերն ու ասֆալտը ալամ քաղաքակիրթ աշխարհը ռեսայքլ ա անում, տրորված արահետը թողում ես, ուրիշ տեղով ես քայլում, տեղը յոնջա ա աճում, իսկ ցիանիդով վարակված հողն ու ջրերը ու՞մ *ռն ենք կոխելու: 
Բլին, Սերժ Սարգսյանը սենց տուֆտեր, կհասկանայինք...

----------

Lion (20.08.2019), Varzor (21.08.2019)

----------


## Lion

Օֆշորի հետ կապված Գևորգ Դանիելյանի կարծիքը.

Չի կարելի միանշանակ պնդումներ անել, թե «Լիդիան» ընկերությունը կարո՞ղ է, արդյոք, դիմել միջազգային արբիտրաժ: Հարկ է նկատի ունենալ, որ *զուտ պայմանագրային պարտավորությունների մասով չի կարող*, քանի որ հստակ ամրագրված է, որ դրանից բխող վեճերը քննվում են ՀՀ դատարաններում, մինչդեռ՝ *ներդրումային համաձայնագրերից բխող վեճերով՝ կարող է*, քանի որ Հայաստանը ստանձնել է այդպիսի համաձայնությունն օֆերտային եղանակով տալու պարտավորություն: Ուստի, երբ խոսում ենք դիմելու հնարավորության մասին, նախ, հարկ է ճշտել պահանջների և դրանց իրավական հիմքերի շրջանակը: 

Հ.Գ. Եթե լիներ ցանկալի ՓՈԽՎՍՏԱՀՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ, ապա գործադիր իշխանությունն անարգել կարող էր չկասեցնել շահագործումը և հիրավի արհեստավարժ փորձաքննություններով, սեղմ ժամկետում պարզելով նորմատիվների խախտման փաստերը (որոնք, թերևս, անխուսափելի են), կայացնել հանքօգտագործումը դադարեցնելու մասին անխոցելի իրավաչափ որոշում, խնդիրն էլ այսչափ անհարկի լարվածություն չէր ստեղծի, իսկ կազմակերպությունն էլ չէր հոխորտա այս կամ այն ատյան դիմելու իրավունքի իրացմամբ ...

Այսինքն՝ վերջին տարբերակ՝ թողնում ես աշխատի, հետո հանգիստ վրեն սխալ ես բռնում և փակում ես...

Եվ կրկին մի իրավաբանի կարծիք, որը առաջին մասով հաստատում է Դանեիլայնի ասածը.

Միջազգային արբիտրաժային դատարան
Ես հիմա խոսեցի Նյու Յորքի և Փարիզի Արբիտրաժի միջազգային դատական հանձնաժողովի (ICC) խորհրդատուների հետ, և նրանք ասացին, որ կարևոր չէ, եթե ընկերությունը օֆշորային գրանցված է, թե ոչ: Կարևորն այն է, ինչ գրված է պայմանագրում: Եթե պայմանագրում գրված չէ, որ վեճի դեպքում կպահանջվի արբիտրաժ, ապա կողմերը չեն կարող գնալ արբիտրաժի:

 Ստորև ներկայացնում եմ ձեզ Լիդիանի և բնական պաշարների նախարարության միջև կնքված պայմանագրի պատճենը, որտեղ Արբիտրաժի մասին խոսք չկա:

9. Վեճերի լուծումը
 Պայմանագրի կատարման ընթացքում կողմերի միջեւ առաջացած վեճերը լուծվում են բանակցությունների միջոցով: Համաձայնություն ձեռք չբերվելու դեպքում վեճերի լուծումը կատարվում է դատական կարգով:

 Խնդրում եմ մանրամասն ուսումնասիրել այս պայմանագիրը:

*Harout Bronozian*

Բայց ներդրումների պահով հարցը բաց է մնում...

----------


## Varzor

> Բայց ներդրումների պահով հարցը բաց է մնում...


Ապո, բոլոր հարցերն էլ բաց կմնան, եթե դրանք լուծելու համար բացակայում է ամենակարևոր բաղադրիչը, քանզի հարց լուծելու համար առաջին հերթին պետք է ձու ունենալ՝ գոնե մեկ հատ  :Wink:

----------


## Ծլնգ

Հանքարդյունաբերության օրենսդրության բարեփոխումների կենտրոնը (ՀԿ, որը ստեղծվել ա Ամերիկյան համալսարանի Պատասխանատու հանքարդյունաբերության կենտրոնի «Հանքարդյունաբերության օրենսդրության բարեփոխման նախաձեռնություն» ծրագրից) բնագավառում ակտիվ խմբերի հետ կես տարուց ավել տևած խորհրդատվություններից հետո հուլիսին հրապարակել է «շահառուների խոհրդատվության զեկույց» (pdf` մոտ 20 էջ, բայց խնդիրների մասին զեկույցը վերջին 10 էջում է՝ լավ ընթեռնելի փաստաթուղթ ա), որը նաև ցուցադրում է, թե ինչ խայտառակ սաղմնային վիճակում է Հայաստանի հանքարդյունաբերության օրենսդրական բազան։

Ի դեպ, կարծես որոշ մոլորություններ կան, թե այս Էլարդի եզրակացությունը ու դրա հիման վրա քննչական կոմիտեի վերլուծությունն ինչի մասին էր, փորձեմ մի երկու խոսքով հասկանալս ամփոփել, միգուցե օգտակար լինի․․․ քրեական գործը հարուցվել էր այն կասկածով, թե Լիդիանը ՇՄԱԳ-ը հանցավոր խաբեությամբ էր արել՝ միտումնավոր թաքցնելով ռիսկերը։ Քննչական կոմիտեն էլ գնում է Էլարդ է գտնում, ու հանձնարարում է պարզել, թե Լիդիանի ՇՄԱԳ-ում արդյոք առկա են թաքցված ռիսկեր։ Սրանք խոշորացույցով անցնում են Լիդիանի ՇՄԱԳ-ով ու լիքը թերություններ են գտնում, լիքը տվյալների բացակայություն, ռիսկերի թերագնահատում ու տենց։ Լիդիանը սրանց պատասխանում ա, որ էն-էն արվել ա, որտև էս ա եղել, էն ա եղել, եղանակը վատ ա եղել, ՀՀ օրենքով նախատեսված չի եղել ու տենց։ Քննչական կոմիտեն էլ նայում ա Էլարդի եզրակացությանն ու Լիդիանի պատասխանին ու ասում ա՝ օքեյ, ոնցոր թերացումներ կան, ռիսկերը գնահատելու համար տվյալների պակաս կա, բայց ՀՀ օրենքի կարգով հանցավոր խաբեության մասին կասկածը համարում ենք չհաստատված։ Այսինքն էս հարցին իշխանությունը լուծում է տալիս մենակ ելնելով նրանից, թե կան արյդոք ՀՀ օրենսդրության սահմաններում հանցավոր խաբեության մասին հիմքեր։ Բայց էն որ նախքին ռեժիմի կողմից հանքարդյունաբերության մասին օրենսդրությունը խայտառակ վիճակում ա, ու դրան չխաբելով էլ կարելի ա ցենտր տեսք ունեցող ՇՄԱԳ անել, բայց իտոգում ունենալ բռնաբարված շրջակա միջավայր, չնախատեսված տնտեսական բացասական ազդեցություններ, հանրային առողջության աղետներ, աշխատողների իրավունքների ոտնահարում ու ՀՀ օրենքով սրա դեմը ոչ մի ձև չկարելի լինի առնել, դրա մասին լռում ենք։ Ասում են թե մոնիթորինգ ենք անելու ու թե չանցավ՝ փակենք։ Տո սկի ՇՄԱԳ գնահատել չգիտեք՝ հարկատույի հարյուր հազարավոր դոլար եք վատնում, մոնիթորինգ ո՞նց եք անելու, մանավանդ քյալ օրենսդրության ու ոտի վրա հարստացող ընկերության իրավիճակում։

ԻՀԿ, այս հարցում իշխանությունը լիարժեք ֆիասկո ապրեց, ստից ձևական կանխատեսված եզրակացություն պատվիրելով, որպեսզի հարցը իբր թե «փաստերի վրա» լուծմամբ ծախեն։ Իրականում այս հարցի կարևորության պատճառով հարկավոր էր համապարփակ օրենսդրական բարեփոխումներ իրականացնել՝ բոլոր ձևերով զսպելով նոր հանքերի շահագործումը, ու ստիպողաբար նոր օրենսդրությունը կիռարել հանքարդյունաբերության ոլորտում։ Բայց սրա փոխարեն այս հարցով ունենք թե՛ օրենսդիր մարմնի բացարձակ ձախողում, թե՛ գործադիր, և հա, Տրիբունի ասած՝ շարունակաբար եթիմ երկիր։

----------

Rammstein (02.09.2019), Varzor (23.08.2019), Արշակ (22.08.2019), Տրիբուն (23.08.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

Պատահական անտրամաբանական մտքերի արագ գեներացման մրցույթում չեմպիոնի իր տիտղոսը պահպանեց Ստեփան Փարթամյանը.

----------


## Varzor

Ի դեպ, վերջին դեպքերից հետո, ինձ մոտ հարցեր են առաջացել․
400-ից ավել շահագործվող հանք ունենք։
Ինչու՞ էս քանի տարի է աղմուկը հենց Ամուլսարի շորջ է պտտվում։ Դե մի որոշ ժամանակ էլ հիշում եմ Թեղուտի թեման էր արծարծվում, բայց քնացրին՝ անցավ գնաց, մերթ ընդ մերթ նոստալգիկ հիշում են, բայց էլի ոչ մի լուրջ նախաձեռնություն չկա (վերջին տեղեկությամբ փորձանմուշներ էին վերցնելու բույսերից ու բնահողից)։
Ու՞ր էին նայում նույն բնապահպանները, երբ մյուս հանքերն էին շահագործվում։ Դրանցից ոչ մեկը բնապահպանական ռիսկերի չի բերու՞մ։

Ու էդ կոնտեքստում Փաշինյանի "նամյոկը" արդեն ավելի լուրջ մտածելու տեղիք է տալիս։

----------


## Արշակ

> Ի դեպ, վերջին դեպքերից հետո, ինձ մոտ հարցեր են առաջացել․
> 400-ից ավել շահագործվող հանք ունենք։
> Ինչու՞ էս քանի տարի է աղմուկը հենց Ամուլսարի շորջ է պտտվում։ Դե մի որոշ ժամանակ էլ հիշում եմ Թեղուտի թեման էր արծարծվում, բայց քնացրին՝ անցավ գնաց, մերթ ընդ մերթ նոստալգիկ հիշում են, բայց էլի ոչ մի լուրջ նախաձեռնություն չկա (վերջին տեղեկությամբ փորձանմուշներ էին վերցնելու բույսերից ու բնահողից)։
> Ու՞ր էին նայում նույն բնապահպանները, երբ մյուս հանքերն էին շահագործվում։ Դրանցից ոչ մեկը բնապահպանական ռիսկերի չի բերու՞մ։
> 
> Ու էդ կոնտեքստում Փաշինյանի "նամյոկը" արդեն ավելի լուրջ մտածելու տեղիք է տալիս։


Նենց չի որ մնացածից էլ չեն խոսում, բայց սովորաբար աղմուկը նոր բացվող հանքերի շուրջ ա լինում՝ կանխելու համար ևս մի տեղ բնությունն ավիրելը։

----------


## Varzor

> Նենց չի որ մնացածից էլ չեն խոսում, բայց սովորաբար աղմուկը նոր բացվող հանքերի շուրջ ա լինում՝ կանխելու համար ևս մի տեղ բնությունն ավիրելը։


Կարծում եմ Թեղուտի ու Ամուլսարի արանքում մեկ հանք չի, որ բացվել են  :Wink: 


Հ․Գ․
Իմ կարծիքը նույնն է համարյա բոլոր հանքերի նկատմամբ՝ հանգիստ թողեք մեր երկրի ընդերքը, դա ապագա չէ մեր երկրի և ժողովրդի համար։ Բայց եթե հանում ենք էլ, ապա միայն մենք պիտի հանենք՝ մեր արդյունաբերությունում կիրառելու համար։

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ի դեպ, վերջին դեպքերից հետո, ինձ մոտ հարցեր են առաջացել․
> 400-ից ավել շահագործվող հանք ունենք։
> Ինչու՞ էս քանի տարի է աղմուկը հենց Ամուլսարի շորջ է պտտվում։ Դե մի որոշ ժամանակ էլ հիշում եմ Թեղուտի թեման էր արծարծվում, բայց քնացրին՝ անցավ գնաց, մերթ ընդ մերթ նոստալգիկ հիշում են, բայց էլի ոչ մի լուրջ նախաձեռնություն չկա (վերջին տեղեկությամբ փորձանմուշներ էին վերցնելու բույսերից ու բնահողից)։
> Ու՞ր էին նայում նույն բնապահպանները, երբ մյուս հանքերն էին շահագործվում։ Դրանցից ոչ մեկը բնապահպանական ռիսկերի չի բերու՞մ։
> 
> Ու էդ կոնտեքստում Փաշինյանի "նամյոկը" արդեն ավելի լուրջ մտածելու տեղիք է տալիս։


Նախ էդ 400 հանքերի 90% ավելը քարի ու ավազի հանքեր են, որոնց շահագործումը ավելի վնասակար չի քան ասենք շենք կամ ճանապարհ կառուցելը, ու շահագործվում են տեղական շինարարության հումք արտադրելու համար։ Այնպես որ 400 շատ մեծ թիվ չի, բայց այ էն 20-ից ավել գունավոր մետաղների հանքերը թույն են, ու հա, դրանց վերջը տալ ա պետք։

Իսկ Նիկոլի ասածի պահով․․․ երեկ մի գնդեվազցու հետ հարցազրույց եմ կարդում, ասումա թե Նիկոլը ասում ա՝ խի՞ չէին շուտ ձեն հանում՝ թող չթողեին հանքի շինարարությունը ընդհանրապես, բայց դե մենք էլ կարանք ասենք, բա խի՞ չէիր հեղափոխությունը շուտ անում․․․ նենց որ Նիկոլը թող էդ հարցով սուս ու փուս տեղը նստի․ իրա «նամյոկները» մենակ լուրջ խնդալու տեղիք են տալիս․․․ կամ էլ լացելու․․․

----------

Varzor (23.08.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Նախ էդ 400 հանքերի 90% ավելը քարի ու ավազի հանքեր են, որոնց շահագործումը ավելի վնասակար չի քան ասենք շենք կամ ճանապարհ կառուցելը, ու շահագործվում են տեղական շինարարության հումք արտադրելու համար։ Այնպես որ 400 շատ մեծ թիվ չի, բայց այ էն 20-ից ավել գունավոր մետաղների հանքերը թույն են, ու հա, դրանց վերջը տալ ա պետք։
> 
> Իսկ Նիկոլի ասածի պահով․․․ երեկ մի գնդեվազցու հետ հարցազրույց եմ կարդում, ասումա թե Նիկոլը ասում ա՝ խի՞ չէին շուտ ձեն հանում՝ թող չթողեին հանքի շինարարությունը ընդհանրապես, բայց դե մենք էլ կարանք ասենք, բա խի՞ չէիր հեղափոխությունը շուտ անում․․․ նենց որ Նիկոլը թող էդ հարցով սուս ու փուս տեղը նստի․ իրա «նամյոկները» մենակ լուրջ խնդալու տեղիք են տալիս․․․ կամ էլ լացելու․․․


Ապ, էդքան քանակը չի էական, որքան մոտեցումը։
Ու նաև հատկանշանակ է, որ էդ ոսկու հանքերից ունեն թե նախկին և թե ներկայիս քաղաքական գործիչները, մասնավորապես Հովիկ Աբրահամյան (Մեղրաձոր), Գագիկ Ծառուկյան (Լոռի), Տարոն Մարգարյան (վայթե Սյունիքում)։
Էլ չեմ ասում, որ էդ մետաղական հանք շահագործող յանի տարբեր ընկերություններ նույն տեղում նստած են՝ նույն մարդիկ են։

Ու էս ամենին, Լիոնի ականջը կանչի, համակարգային լուծում է պետք՝ ընդերքի շահագործումը կարգավորող օրենսդրական դաշտի լրամշակում ու բարելավում (խստացում, ստանդարտների բարձրացում և այյն), վերահսկողության բարձրացում։
Բայց հիմա կոնկրետ Ամուլսարի հարցը պիտի լուծվի։ Ու անկախ նրանից, թե որ կողմի օգտին կլուծվի, լուծումը պիտի նախադեպ/նախադրյալ հանդիսանա ոլորտի հարցերի կարգավորման համար։

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ապ, էդքան քանակը չի էական, որքան մոտեցումը։
> Ու նաև հատկանշանակ է, որ էդ ոսկու հանքերից ունեն թե նախկին և թե ներկայիս քաղաքական գործիչները, մասնավորապես Հովիկ Աբրահամյան (Մեղրաձոր), Գագիկ Ծառուկյան (Լոռի), Տարոն Մարգարյան (վայթե Սյունիքում)։
> Էլ չեմ ասում, որ էդ մետաղական հանք շահագործող յանի տարբեր ընկերություններ նույն տեղում նստած են՝ նույն մարդիկ են։
> 
> Ու էս ամենին, Լիոնի ականջը կանչի, համակարգային լուծում է պետք՝ ընդերքի շահագործումը կարգավորող օրենսդրական դաշտի լրամշակում ու բարելավում (խստացում, ստանդարտների բարձրացում և այյն), վերահսկողության բարձրացում։
> Բայց հիմա կոնկրետ Ամուլսարի հարցը պիտի լուծվի։ Ու անկախ նրանից, թե որ կողմի օգտին կլուծվի, լուծումը պիտի նախադեպ/նախադրյալ հանդիսանա ոլորտի հարցերի կարգավորման համար։


Հա, դե էս քանի օր ա էդ եմ ասում, որ սաղ իրենց բերած փաստեր ու մոնիտորինք ու ռիսկերի կառավարում և այլն ֆուֆլո ա, քանի չկա պատշաճ օրենսդրական դաշտ, իսկ սրանք ասում են․ «օրենքին համապատասխան ա գործելու, օրենքին համապատասխան մոնիտորինգ ենք անելու․․․»։ Մեկը ասի՝ օրենքը ձեր ձեռքն ա, ո՞ւր ա գործող/նախկինում գործած հանքերի օրենքով չախտոտելը կամ ախտոտածի մաքրելը։

Սխալ ես հարցը դնում։ Ոչ թե Ամուլսարի հարցը պիտի լուծվի, այլ այդ հարցը պիտի հետաձգվի, մինչև ոլորտն ամբողջությամբ չկարգավորվի, թե չէ ունենալու ենք կիսատ-պռատ կարկատան։

----------

Varzor (23.08.2019), Տրիբուն (24.08.2019)

----------


## Varzor

Մեղմման լրացուցիչ միջոցառումներ 3Դ տեսե՞լ եք։

 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*


Սաղ լավա, բայց ինձ մոտ երկու դրվագ զուտ տրամաբանորեն իրար չեն կպնում․
1․ Նշում են, որ "ձնհալի", չեն նշել, բայց նաև անձրևաջրերը, կուտակվելու են հատուկ ավազանում և ուղղվելու են դեպի արտադրական պրոցես։
ա) Ցուրտ եղանակին (0-ից մի քանի աստիճան ցածր) արտադրական պրոցեսը գործելու՞ է։ Եթե ոչ, ապա ի՞նչ է տեղի ունենալու կուտակված ձյան և սառույցի հալոցքից առաջացած մեծաքանակ ջրի ծավալների հետ։ Եթե այո, ապա ինչ կերպ են ապահովելու ջրի/լուծույթի չսառչելը։
բ) արդյո՞ք էդ հատուկ ավազանների տարողությունը բավարար է տեղումներից առաջացած ջրերը հավաքելու համար։ Բա որ տեղումներն ավել եղա՞ն։ Ավել ջուրն ուր է գնալու։
գ) էդ ավազաններում բնականաբար միայն ջուր չի լինելու, այլ նաև նստվածք, որը բնականաբար մաքրելու են։ Ի՞նչ են անելու էդ նստվածքի հետ։ Ու՞ր են լցնելու։
2․ Բացահանքում կուտակված ջուրը պոմպերով մղելու են դեպի արտադրական պրոցես։
ա) Մինչև պոմպերի կողմից ջուրը լրիվ (մեծամասամբ) քաշելը ջրերի ներծծում գրունտի մեջ տեղի չի ունենալու՞։ Դա ո՞նց են մեղմում կամ կառավարում։
բ) Էլի նույնը՝ հնարավոր է, որ էդ պոմպերի մղված ջրի անհրաժեշտությունը արտադրական պրոցեսում չլինի։ Էդ "ավելցուկ" ջուրն ու՞ր է գնալու։

Նաև էդ կուտակման ավազանների կառուցումը ենթադրում է ոչ միայն լրացուցիչ ծախսեր, այլև հավելյալ տարածքների ընդգրկում պրոցեսում։ Էլ չեմ ասում, որ հենց էդ ավազանը խնդիրը մեղմելու փոխարեն, անսարքության հետևանքով լրացուցիչ վնաս կպատճառի։

Ստեղ ամենակարևորը․ ո՞նց ենք վերահսկելու, որ գոնե էդ նկարագրածը կատարում են։

----------


## Varzor

> Սխալ ես հարցը դնում։ Ոչ թե Ամուլսարի հարցը պիտի լուծվի, այլ այդ հարցը պիտի հետաձգվի, մինչև ոլորտն ամբողջությամբ չկարգավորվի, թե չէ ունենալու ենք կիսատ-պռատ կարկատան։


Ապ, հարց չեմ դնում՝ հենց տենց էլ տեսնում եմ լուծումը․ հանքի շահագործումը դադարեցնել, օրենսդրական դաշտը լրամշակել և բարելավել, ապահովել անհրաժեշտ մասնագիտական և նյութատեխնիկական բազան վերահսկումն ապահովելու համար, նոր դրանից հետո Ամուլսարին էլ անդրադառնալ, մյուս բոլոր հանքերին էլ։

----------

Ծլնգ (23.08.2019)

----------


## Sagittarius

Ինչ արգումենտ ուզում ենք բերել, նվազագույնը 400 մլն. ներդրումը ՀՀն պարտավոր ա լինելու փոխհատուցել հանքը չշահագործելու արդյունքում: Էս ա մեր իրականությունը ու պետք է ռեալ խոսալ՝ պատրաստ ենք մենք սրա տակից դուրս գալ ու ոնց

----------

Varzor (23.08.2019), Յոհաննես (23.08.2019)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Մեղմման լրացուցիչ միջոցառումներ 3Դ տեսե՞լ եք։
> 
>  ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*


Էս ՔԿ-ն բանուգորձը վերջացրել ա Լիդիանի լոբբինգին ա անցե՞լ  :LOL:  էս պատմությունը գնալով քաղցրանում ա, տո․․․

----------

Varzor (23.08.2019)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Հանքարդյունաբերության օրենսդրության բարեփոխումների կենտրոնը (ՀԿ, որը ստեղծվել ա Ամերիկյան համալսարանի Պատասխանատու հանքարդյունաբերության կենտրոնի «Հանքարդյունաբերության օրենսդրության բարեփոխման նախաձեռնություն» ծրագրից) բնագավառում ակտիվ խմբերի հետ կես տարուց ավել տևած խորհրդատվություններից հետո հուլիսին հրապարակել է «շահառուների խոհրդատվության զեկույց» (pdf` մոտ 20 էջ, բայց խնդիրների մասին զեկույցը վերջին 10 էջում է՝ լավ ընթեռնելի փաստաթուղթ ա), որը նաև ցուցադրում է, թե ինչ խայտառակ սաղմնային վիճակում է Հայաստանի հանքարդյունաբերության օրենսդրական բազան։
> 
> Ի դեպ, կարծես որոշ մոլորություններ կան, թե այս Էլարդի եզրակացությունը ու դրա հիման վրա քննչական կոմիտեի վերլուծությունն ինչի մասին էր, փորձեմ մի երկու խոսքով հասկանալս ամփոփել, միգուցե օգտակար լինի․․․ քրեական գործը հարուցվել էր այն կասկածով, թե Լիդիանը ՇՄԱԳ-ը հանցավոր խաբեությամբ էր արել՝ միտումնավոր թաքցնելով ռիսկերը։ Քննչական կոմիտեն էլ գնում է Էլարդ է գտնում, ու հանձնարարում է պարզել, թե Լիդիանի ՇՄԱԳ-ում արդյոք առկա են թաքցված ռիսկեր։ Սրանք խոշորացույցով անցնում են Լիդիանի ՇՄԱԳ-ով ու լիքը թերություններ են գտնում, լիքը տվյալների բացակայություն, ռիսկերի թերագնահատում ու տենց։ Լիդիանը սրանց պատասխանում ա, որ էն-էն արվել ա, որտև էս ա եղել, էն ա եղել, եղանակը վատ ա եղել, ՀՀ օրենքով նախատեսված չի եղել ու տենց։ Քննչական կոմիտեն էլ նայում ա Էլարդի եզրակացությանն ու Լիդիանի պատասխանին ու ասում ա՝ օքեյ, ոնցոր թերացումներ կան, ռիսկերը գնահատելու համար տվյալների պակաս կա, բայց ՀՀ օրենքի կարգով հանցավոր խաբեության մասին կասկածը համարում ենք չհաստատված։ Այսինքն էս հարցին իշխանությունը լուծում է տալիս մենակ ելնելով նրանից, թե կան արյդոք ՀՀ օրենսդրության սահմաններում հանցավոր խաբեության մասին հիմքեր։ Բայց էն որ նախքին ռեժիմի կողմից հանքարդյունաբերության մասին օրենսդրությունը խայտառակ վիճակում ա, ու դրան չխաբելով էլ կարելի ա ցենտր տեսք ունեցող ՇՄԱԳ անել, բայց իտոգում ունենալ բռնաբարված շրջակա միջավայր, չնախատեսված տնտեսական բացասական ազդեցություններ, հանրային առողջության աղետներ, աշխատողների իրավունքների ոտնահարում ու ՀՀ օրենքով սրա դեմը ոչ մի ձև չկարելի լինի առնել, դրա մասին լռում ենք։ Ասում են թե մոնիթորինգ ենք անելու ու թե չանցավ՝ փակենք։ Տո սկի ՇՄԱԳ գնահատել չգիտեք՝ հարկատույի հարյուր հազարավոր դոլար եք վատնում, մոնիթորինգ ո՞նց եք անելու, մանավանդ քյալ օրենսդրության ու ոտի վրա հարստացող ընկերության իրավիճակում։
> 
> ԻՀԿ, այս հարցում իշխանությունը լիարժեք ֆիասկո ապրեց, ստից ձևական կանխատեսված եզրակացություն պատվիրելով, որպեսզի հարցը իբր թե «փաստերի վրա» լուծմամբ ծախեն։ Իրականում այս հարցի կարևորության պատճառով հարկավոր էր համապարփակ օրենսդրական բարեփոխումներ իրականացնել՝ բոլոր ձևերով զսպելով նոր հանքերի շահագործումը, ու ստիպողաբար նոր օրենսդրությունը կիռարել հանքարդյունաբերության ոլորտում։ Բայց սրա փոխարեն այս հարցով ունենք թե՛ օրենսդիր մարմնի բացարձակ ձախողում, թե՛ գործադիր, և հա, Տրիբունի ասած՝ շարունակաբար եթիմ երկիր։


հարցը մեր վրա «ծախելու» մեջ չի իմ կարծիքով: Հարցը այնպիսի հիմնավորում գտնելու մեջ ա, որ արբիտրաժով խոշոր գումար վճարելուց խուսափենք, ու ներկա պահին չեմ տեսել որ որևէ մեկը կարողանա նման փաստարկ բերել: Ոնց նայում ես, սաղ մեր՝ ՀՀ, մեղքն ա, կամ վատ օրենքներ, կամ մեր տված թույլտվություն ներդրում անելու:

----------

Varzor (23.08.2019)

----------


## Sagittarius

երևի հետաքրքիր լինի՝ 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6UsHHOCH4q8

----------

Varzor (23.08.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Ինչ արգումենտ ուզում ենք բերել, նվազագույնը 400 մլն. ներդրումը ՀՀն պարտավոր ա լինելու փոխհատուցել հանքը չշահագործելու արդյունքում: Էս ա մեր իրականությունը ու պետք է ռեալ խոսալ՝ պատրաստ ենք մենք սրա տակից դուրս գալ ու ոնց


Նախ դեռ էդ 400մլն ներդրումների իսկությունը պետք է ստուգվի։ Ինչ-որ հավատս չի գալիս, բայց դե հավատով չի՝ փաստեր են պետք։
Ու ասեմ, որ էդ ներդրումների առնվազն կեսը, եթե ոչ մեծ մասը, տարածքների գնման ու համայնքային տարածքների վարձակալման վրա են գնացել։ Ի դեպ, սա նույնպես ստուգման կարիք ունի։ Լավ գիտենք, թե ՀՀ-ում համայնքային տարածքները քանի ձեռ են անցնում մինչև վերջնական վարձակալը։

Ու մի բան էլ չենք մոռանում չէ, որ եթե ապացուցվեց թույլատվության ստացման ապօրինությունը, ծրագրերում ու հաշվարկներում խաբեությունները (ինչն ըստ իս այդպես էլ կա, բայց փաստեր չունեմ  :Sorry: ), ապա կարծում եմ ոչ թե ՀՀ-ն է պարտք լինելու, այլ մի ան էլ իրենք պարտք կմնան։ Բայց հենց ստեղ է, որ համապատասխան օրենքի բացակայությունից կաղում ենք․․․

----------

Վիշապ (24.08.2019), Տրիբուն (24.08.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ինչ արգումենտ ուզում ենք բերել, նվազագույնը 400 մլն. ներդրումը ՀՀն պարտավոր ա լինելու փոխհատուցել հանքը չշահագործելու արդյունքում: Էս ա մեր իրականությունը ու պետք է ռեալ խոսալ՝ պատրաստ ենք մենք սրա տակից դուրս գալ ու ոնց


Ես էի ուզում ասել, Վարզորն ասեց ․․․ հետաքրքիր ա, թե էտ 400 միլիոնը որտեղից ենք վերցրել, ո՞վ ա ասել ու ինչի վրայա ծախսվել։ Նենց մեկը օդի մեջ ասել ա, ու սաղս կախվել ենք էտ թվից։ Կարող ա 40 ա ծախսվել։ Չլինի՞ սկսել ենք օֆշորում երեկ գրանցված հանքարդյունաբերողի հաշվապահությունը Աստվածաշնչյան ճշմարտության տեղ ընդունել։  

Ես կգնայի ռիսկի ու թող Լիդիանը դիմի արբիտրաժ, եթե պայմանագրով նախատեսված ա վեճերը տանել միջազգային արբիտրաժ։ Հետո մի 10 միլիոն կդնեի գործի մեջ ու լավ փաստաբանների թիմի կվարձեի ու մի հարյուր հոգի էլ գրինփիսցի, որ դատարանի դեմը առավոտից իրիկուն միտինգ անեին, ու թող էս գործը մի քսան տարի քաշ գար դատարաններում։ 

Ստեղ վատը էն չի, որ կարող ա մենք տեսականորեն ազգովի փող փակվենք մի քանի տարի, այլ էն ա, որ կառավարությունը վիզ դրած Լիդիանի լոբինգ ա անում։ Էս նշանակում ա, որ թամբալությունն ու դոդգլոխությունը Հայաստանում մեկա հաղթանակում ա։ Այսինքն, ավելի ա լավ ա մենթերով լուծել սեփական ժողովրդի հարցերը, քան չարչարվելով ու մտածելով լուծել Լիդիանի հարցերը։ 

P.S. Ի միջի այլոց, էտ էլ մուտիլովկայա, որ եթե Ամուլսարը չշահագործվեց, ապա ներդրողները հուշտ են լինելու Հայաստանից։ Չկա տենց բան, սուտ ա։ Ընդհակառակը, կարող ա շատ ավելի գան ու ավելի լուրջ ներդրողներ, քան օֆշորային հանքարդյունահանողներն են։ Բայց էս արդեն ուրիշ թեմայա։

----------

Rammstein (02.09.2019), Varzor (25.08.2019), Վիշապ (24.08.2019)

----------


## Վիշապ

Իսկ մեկը հաշվել է՞, որ ասենք Լիդիանի ցիանիդ տեղափոխող ավտոն գլորվի ձորը, կամ ասենք ցիանիդի ավազանից արտահոսք լինի (հազար ու պատճառ կարա լինի, ձնհալ, հեղեղ, սառած հողերի շարժ, երկրաշարժ, տեխնիկական թերություններ, Վարզորը վերևում նշեց)  միջավայրի վարակը երկրի վրա քանի միլիոն ա նստելու, ինքա՞ն ժամանակով:
Հրեն Թեղուտն էլ են հեսա վերագործարքելու, դեռ ձեն ձուն չկա ոնց որ: Հանքերը տեղով խոշոր ռիսկ են, հանք ունենալու համար գոնե պետք ա լիքը անտեր հողեր ու տարածքներ ունենալ պատրաստ լինելու, որ մի 100 տարի վարակից մաքրվեն, ասենք Նահանգները կամ Ռուսաստանը խոշոր հաշվով հանքեր ունենալ կարող են իրենց թույլ տալ իրենց չոլերում:
Հայաստանը մի բուռ հող ա, ու առանձնապես գնալու տեղ էլ շատ չկա, ու արդեն սաղ լցվել են Երևան: Ու սաղ երկիրը զիբիլի մեջ կորած, ծառերը կտրած, լճերն ու գետերը քաքով ու զիբիլով լցրած, մնացել է հանքերը շահագործենք, ու Հայաստանի բնակչությունը հեսա կդառնա 5 միլիոն: 
Դուք Ջեմուկի ձորի աղբը տեսել ե՞ք, կարող ա՞ Լիդիանը մաքրել ա 400 միլիոնով:
Էս քաքի ֆոնի վրա նույնիսկ եթե միջավայրի աղտոտում չլինի, մենակ սարերի քանդելը արդեն նողկալի ա:

Երկիրը խելացի ձևով զարգացնելու համար, կամ գոնե մինիմում վնաս չտալու համար պետք չի ակադեմիկոս լինել, պետք ա ընդհամենը ճիշտ օրգանը աշխատացնել ոռի փոխարեն:

----------

ivy (24.08.2019), Progart (29.08.2019), Rammstein (02.09.2019), Varzor (25.08.2019), Ծլնգ (24.08.2019), Նաիրուհի (24.08.2019), Տրիբուն (24.08.2019)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Ես էի ուզում ասել, Վարզորն ասեց ․․․ հետաքրքիր ա, թե էտ 400 միլիոնը որտեղից ենք վերցրել, ո՞վ ա ասել ու ինչի վրայա ծախսվել։ Նենց մեկը օդի մեջ ասել ա, ու սաղս կախվել ենք էտ թվից։ Կարող ա 40 ա ծախսվել։ Չլինի՞ սկսել ենք օֆշորում երեկ գրանցված հանքարդյունաբերողի հաշվապահությունը Աստվածաշնչյան ճշմարտության տեղ ընդունել։  
> 
> Ես կգնայի ռիսկի ու թող Լիդիանը դիմի արբիտրաժ, եթե պայմանագրով նախատեսված ա վեճերը տանել միջազգային արբիտրաժ։ Հետո մի 10 միլիոն կդնեի գործի մեջ ու լավ փաստաբանների թիմի կվարձեի ու մի հարյուր հոգի էլ գրինփիսցի, որ դատարանի դեմը առավոտից իրիկուն միտինգ անեին, ու թող էս գործը մի քսան տարի քաշ գար դատարաններում։ 
> 
> Ստեղ վատը էն չի, որ կարող ա մենք տեսականորեն ազգովի փող փակվենք մի քանի տարի, այլ էն ա, որ կառավարությունը վիզ դրած Լիդիանի լոբինգ ա անում։ Էս նշանակում ա, որ թամբալությունն ու դոդգլոխությունը Հայաստանում մեկա հաղթանակում ա։ Այսինքն, ավելի ա լավ ա մենթերով լուծել սեփական ժողովրդի հարցերը, քան չարչարվելով ու մտածելով լուծել Լիդիանի հարցերը։ 
> 
> P.S. Ի միջի այլոց, էտ էլ մուտիլովկայա, որ եթե Ամուլսարը չշահագործվեց, ապա ներդրողները հուշտ են լինելու Հայաստանից։ Չկա տենց բան, սուտ ա։ Ընդհակառակը, կարող ա շատ ավելի գան ու ավելի լուրջ ներդրողներ, քան օֆշորային հանքարդյունահանողներն են։ Բայց էս արդեն ուրիշ թեմայա։


էսի best case կենաց ա: Իսկ եթե իրանց 400 մլնը իրանք դատարանում հիմնավորեն, դրան գումերեն պոտենցիալ եկամուտների վնասը ու պայմանագրով սահմանված փոխհատուցումները, գումարած գործը տանուլ տալու դեպքում իրանց ու մեր փաստաբանական ծախսերը: Ստեղ վատը հենց էտ ա. եթե ռեալ պատեկարցնում ես, որ էս կագրի «քեշ» փողը ՀՀ բյուջեի վրա ինչ ահռելի բեռ ա լինելու ու ամեն ՀՀ քաղաքացի ոնց ա իրա վրա մի քանի տարի էտ բեռը զգալու: 

հ.գ. գրինփիս ակտիվի՞ստ, are you fucking kidding me? ես քեզ լուրջ վերլուծող մարդ էի հիշում
հ.գ.-դ իչպես ասիր լրիվ ուրիշ թեմա ա, համաձայն եմ, որ մեր ապագա տենտեսական զարգացման համար հանքաարդյունաբերությունից շեշտը պտի հանենք

իրավունքը նշանակում ա պատասխանատվություն, եթե մարդիկ ուզում են ես հարցում որոշում կայացնելու իրավունք, ուրեմն պետք է բաց տեքստով նաև ընդունեն իրանց որոշման հետ առնվող բոլոր հետևանքների պատասխանատվությունը, թե չէ օբշի սաղս էլ հոգու խորքում բնապահպան ենք

----------

Յոհաննես (24.08.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> էսի best case կենաց ա: Իսկ եթե իրանց 400 մլնը իրանք դատարանում հիմնավորեն, դրան գումերեն պոտենցիալ եկամուտների վնասը ու պայմանագրով սահմանված փոխհատուցումները, գումարած գործը տանուլ տալու դեպքում իրանց ու մեր փաստաբանական ծախսերը: Ստեղ վատը հենց էտ ա. եթե ռեալ պատեկարցնում ես, որ էս կագրի «քեշ» փողը ՀՀ բյուջեի վրա ինչ ահռելի բեռ ա լինելու ու ամեն ՀՀ քաղաքացի ոնց ա իրա վրա մի քանի տարի էտ բեռը զգալու:


Սգո ջան, ներող ախպեր, սենց պաշտոնական կետ առ կետ քեզ կարծքիս ներկայացնեմ, էլի․ 

- Նախ, դու ելնում ես նրանից, որ իրանց արած ծախսը հաստատ 400 միլիոն ա։ Ես ելնում եմ նրանից, որ էտ թիվը 400 միլիոնից փոքր ցանկացած թիվ ա, սկսած զրոյից։ Էս հազար տարվա դասագրքային մոդել ա, որը կիրառվում Պերուից մինչև Ինդոնեզիա․ պարզ, օֆշորում գրանցված մայր ֆիրման գործունեության սկզբում ցույց ա տալիս մեծ ծախս, իսկ ընթացքում փոքր երկամուտ։ Սա արվում ա գործունեության վայրում հարկային պարտավորությունները փոքրացնելու համար, ու կոչվում ա BEPS: Սրա դեմ ալամ աշխարհը պայքարելու ձևեր ա ման գալիս, ու լիարժեք լուծում դեռ չի գտնվել։ 

- Ենթադրում ես, որ պարտադիր հարցը պետք ա լուծվի միջազգային արբիտրաժում, պրիտոմ բողոքարկման հնարավորություն էլ չկա։ 

- Ենթադրում ես, որ պարտադիր մենք պարտվելու ենք արբիտրաժում։ Այսինքն, Լիդանը տենց հզոր ա, իսկ մենք սաղ կառավարությունով տենց էշ ենք։ Որը հնարավոր ա, բայց ցավալի ա։  :LOL:  Ես էշերի չեմ ընտրել, կարգին կառավարություն եմ ընտրել։ 

-  Վախենում ես, որ 400 միլիոնը նենց մի թիվ ա, որ եթե որոշումն ի վնաս մեզ եղավ, մենք պիտի զոռով փակվենք էտ փողը։ 400 միլիոնը հսկայական թիվ ա, բայց ՀՀ պետական պարտքի 7%-ն ա, ու մեր պարքտ տարեկան մոտավորապես հենց էտքանով էլ ավելանում ա։ Այսինքն, ինքը սարսափազդու ա հնչում, բայց հեչ մեզ չի կործանելու։ Էլ չեմ ասում, որ դժվար արբիտրաժը որոշի որ մինչև իրիկուն էտ փողը պիտի հետ տանք։ Մենք մի տաս տարի առաջ բաց աչքով գազի 300 միլիոն պարտք ենք փակել, Լիդիան պարտքն էլ կփակենք։ Ու էլի, էս էն դեպքում, եթե քո սաղ նախորդ ենթադրությունները ճիշտ են։ 

Վերջում, եթե սաղ պատմությունը գալիս հանգումա նրան, որ 400 միլիոն փակվելու հարց կա ու տարեկան 50 միլիոն եկամուտից զրկվելու հարց կա, ապա էս մի տարվա կապիկությունն էլ ինչի՞ համար էր։ Էտ 400 միլիոնի հարցը մի տարի առաջ էլ էր նույնը։ Այսինքն, մենք էշ-էշ էս մի տարին մեզ 50 միլիոն եկամուտից զրկեցինք, կամ հավայի հետ քցեցինք։ Այսինքն, վարոն ճիշտ ա։ Բայց վարոն չի կարա ճիշտ լինի, քնաի որ ինքը ոչխար ա  :LOL:  




> հ.գ. գրինփիս ակտիվի՞ստ, are you fucking kidding me? ես քեզ լուրջ վերլուծող մարդ էի հիշում
> հ.գ.-դ իչպես ասիր լրիվ ուրիշ թեմա ա, համաձայն եմ, որ մեր ապագա տենտեսական զարգացման համար հանքաարդյունաբերությունից շեշտը պտի հանենք


Ապեր, ինչքան դու ես լուրջ ընդունում Լիդանին, ուղիղ էտքան ես լուրջ եմ ընդունում գրինփիսին՝ իրա ակտիվիստներով  :LOL:  Ոնց որ մեր Լիոնն ա ասում, ելքային տվյալներ ոչ մեկս չունենք։ Նենցն որ, էս ասածս ուղիղ էնքան ա լուրջ, ինչքան քո ասածը, որ մենք ազգովի 400 միլիոն ենք հեսա սկսելու փակվել։ Կարող ա իմ ասածն ի միջի այլոց ավելի լուրջ լինի, քանի որ ես մի քանի օրինակ կգտնեմ, երբ բնապահպանները չեն թողել ա հանք շահագործվի, բայց դու երևի օրինակ չգտնես, երբ որևէ երկրի կառավարություն հանքի շահագործման լիցենզիան դադարեցրել ա, ու հետո սկսել ա շահագործողին ազգովի փող վճարել։ 




> իրավունքը նշանակում ա պատասխանատվություն, եթե մարդիկ ուզում են ես հարցում որոշում կայացնելու իրավունք, ուրեմն պետք է բաց տեքստով նաև ընդունեն իրանց որոշման հետ առնվող բոլոր հետևանքների պատասխանատվությունը, թե չէ օբշի սաղս էլ հոգու խորքում բնապահպան ենք


Լրիվ հետդ համաձայն եմ։ Մնում ա ճիշտ դիրքերում դնենք իրավունքն ու պատասխանատվությունը։ Նենց չի, որ հաստատ մենք էն պատասխանատվություն կրողները։ 

Իմ համար էս խնդրի մեջ մի բանն ա հստակ․ մեր կառավարությունը, ալամ աշխարհի թամբալ կառավարությունների պես, ընկել ա տարեկան պոտենցիալ 50 միլիոն հեշտ փողի հետևից ու չի ուզում մի քիչ իրան չարչարի։ Ու ամեն տեսակի բացատրություն գտնելու ա, որ հանքը շահագործվի։ Ես դրա համար շատ ցավում եմ։ Բայց կարաս էս գրածս մի տեղ պահես, հետո նայես․ բացառվում ա, որ հանքի շահագործումից Հայաստանին էտքան փող մնա։ Ամեն ինչ արվելույա, որ Հայաստանում մնալիք փոքը հասցվի նվազագույնին ու դրա համար հազար ու մի «օբյկետիվ» պատճառներ են լնելու։ Սայա Լիդիանի կարգի կազմակերպությունների ստեղծման, գործունեության, գոյության իմաստն ու բովանդակությունը։ 

Հ.Գ. Լիդան ինթերնեշնլը պիտի Վրաստանում էլ հանք շահագործի: Տենաս էտ հանքի՞ հետ ինչ եղավ:

----------

Progart (29.08.2019), Varzor (25.08.2019), Վիշապ (25.08.2019)

----------


## Ծլնգ

«Գրինփիսն» էս գործում ոչինչ էլ չի անելու, որտև դատական հարցը ոչ թե ՄԻԵԴ-ում ա քննվելու, այլ ICSID-ում, ինչը ենթադրում ա փակ ու արագ հարցի լուծում, եվ ընդհանուր պրո-ներդրողային տրամադրություններ։ Ու ISDS համակարգի ներքո լիքը հանքարդյունաբերական ընկերություններ պետություններից հարյուրավոր միլիոնների դատել են (Հայաստանին էլ են վախտով դատի տվել, ի դեպ, բայց գործը արբիտրաժից դուրս ա պայմանավորվել՝ չգիտենք ինչ գումարներով)։ Ընդհանուր ISDS-ը ոռի համակարգ ա, ու շատ հավանական ա, որ Հայաստանը տանուլ ա տալու։ Մի քիչ սենսացիոնալիստ, բայց սրա մասին openDemocracy-ն ու Global Justice Now-ը ինֆորմատիվ հոդվածներ են գրել։

Փողի մոմենտով․ ես լրիվ օքեյ եմ 400 մլն հետ տալու հետ, չնայած էդ թիվը իսկապես դեռ օդից վերցված ա երևում, ու Լիդիանը շատ ավելի շատ ա պահանջելու (ասում են 2 մլրդ-ի շուխուր ա գցել)։ Արբիտրաժ հաստատ դիմելու ա, որտև կորցնելու բան չունի՝ արդեն մի տեղ ասել եմ, որ մի երկու եռամսյակ ա Լիդիանին անջատում սննկությունից, էն աստիճան, որ պարտքատերերի մի մասը տոկոսները ներում են, որ տեսնեն էս հարցը ոնց ա որոշվում։ Ու պատմության մեջ կան Լիդիանի նման չմո հանքարտադրողներ, որոնք իրենց բիզնես մոդելը լրիվ փոխել են՝ դառել են լիթիգեյթըրներ։ Եթե Լիդիանի վրա ստոպը դրվեց Հայաստանում, կարծում եմ նույնն ա լինելու, եթե չկարեցան արբիտրաժ դիմելուց հետո շանտաժներով բացել տան հանքը։ Ի դեպ ասում են Fitch-ն էլ զգուշացրել ա, որ հանքը փակելուց ներդրումային տրամադրությունների փոփոխություն է սպասվում․ կոպիտ ասած սրանք էլ մյուս կողմից են շանտաժ անում, թե ռեյտինգ են իջացնելու։

Ու ասեմ խի եմ օքեյ էդ գումարը հետ տալու հետ․ ոչ մեկ այսօր չգիտի, թե Ամուլսարից Հայաստանին սպավող տնտեսական վնասը ինչքան ա լինելու, որտև մեր չմո օրենքները հանքարդյունաբերողին չեն պարտադրում ընդհանուր վնասի վերլուծություն անցնել։ Ասենք էդ շրջանի կաթնամթերքը արդեն տուժել ա՝ մարդիկ չեն առնում թունավորած ջրեր խմած կովերի կաթն ու մածունը (իսկ թունավորումները մի երկու տարի առաջվանից են սկսել)։ Ինչքա՞ն ա տուժելու տուրիզմը, ի՞նչ ծախսեր են սպասվում երկրին հանրային առողջությանը վնասի պատճառով, ինպե՞ս է միգրացիայի վրա ազդելու (էդ տարածքից փախչողներ ու Հայաստան հետ չվերադարձողներ)՝ սա էլ գումար արժի ու տենց․․․ ու իմ կարճ խելքով, այս վնասները չկրելը ավելի քան կփոխհատուցեն 400մլն-ը։  Ու սա դեռ չենք խոսում ուղիղ էկոլոգիական աղետների մասին, որոնք կարան լինեն հանքի շահագործման վթարների հետևանքով (հլը կարելի ա ասել բան չեն արել, բայց արդեն Գնդեվազը մատակարարող ջրի խողովակները պատռել էին, ու գետերի հետ մեկտեղ կավով աղտոտել էին)։

Բայց էս հարցով ինձ ամենաշատ ոչ թե բնապահպանական հարցն ա զայրացնում՝ էդ կա ու կա, այլ կառավարության կողմից մարդկանց էշի տեղ դնելը։ Նատուռի բանականության նկատմամբ բռնություն ա սրանց արածները․․․ կողքից էլ մի վագոն մուտիլովկեք ու ծակ համեմատություններ, «մի լիտր ջուր չի աղտոտվելու» քաքլանություններ, կողքից լիքը մեսիջների լցոնում հանրային քննարկումների մեջ (արբիտրաժ, ներդրումային ռեյտինգներ, բան), բայց կանգնել ասել՝ ոչ մի բանով կաշկանդված չենք, քննչական կոմիտեն իրեն եսիմ ինչի տեղ դնել։ Դասական կրակն ընկած պոպուլիստական իշխանության քյանդրբազություններ, ինչը, հա, սպասելի էր, բայց դե մեկ ա մանթոյացնող ա։

Հ․Գ․
Համաձայն եմ նաև Տրիբունի այս կառավարության թամբալության որակմանը, ու սա նախանշան ա, որ տնտեսությանը ոչ մի հետաքրքիր բան չի սպասվում, ու ինչպես նստած էինք հանքարդյունաբերության վրա, տենց էլ շարունակելու ենք։ Գրել էի արդեն, որ սա հնարավորություն ա այդ ցիկլից դուրս գալու (ասեղից իջնելու), բայց դուխները չհերիքեց, էն կեպկաների պաշարն էլ երևի սպառվել ա․․․

----------

Progart (29.08.2019), Varzor (25.08.2019), Վիշապ (25.08.2019), Տրիբուն (24.08.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> «Գրինփիսն» էս գործում ոչինչ էլ չի անելու, որտև դատական հարցը ոչ թե ՄԻԵԴ-ում ա քննվելու, այլ ICSID-ում, ինչը ենթադրում ա փակ ու արագ հարցի լուծում, եվ ընդհանուր պրո-ներդրողային տրամադրություններ։ ․


Էտ Գրինփիսի օրինակը ես ուղղակի պայմանականորեն գրել էի, որ ցույց տայի, որ շանտաժի դեմ կարելի ա շանտաժ անել: Պետք ա պռոստը մտածել ու աշխատել էտ ուղղությամբ: Թէ չե տատս էլ կարա սաղին վախցնի, որ հեսա 400 միլոնը տփելով ձեռներիցս առնելու են:

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Էտ Գրինփիսի օրինակը ես ուղղակի պայմանականորեն գրել էի, որ ցույց տայի, որ շանտաժի դեմ կարելի ա շանտաժ անել: Պետք ա պռոստը մտածել ու աշխատել էտ ուղղությամբ: Թէ չե տատս էլ կարա սաղին վախցնի, որ հեսա 400 միլոնը տփելով ձեռներիցս առնելու են:


աշխատել պետք ա, բայց լավ կլիներ՝ պրոակտիվ ու հայեցակարգային, ոչ թե ռեակտիվ ու անոռուգլուխ

----------


## Varzor

Ասում ենք կառավարությունը թամբալա, կեպկեքի պակաս ունի, ձու չունի և այլն:
Բայց տեսնես էդ ովա ում վրա ինչ թափ տվել, որ երկրի վարչապետը մարդկանց տներով գնումա, հրապարակներում հանդիպումա, ցինիկ կատակներ ո համեմատություններա անում, արդարանումա ու համոզումա, որ հանքն անվտագնա?
Դաժե մանանեխի ու սամիթի սերմեր եմ ծամել, վրից էլ թթի արաղ եմ խմել, բայց էդ էլ չօգնեց երևույթը բացահայտելու:

Ոնց որ լրիվ ուրիշ հոտա գալիս, բայց չեմ էլ ուզում դրա մասին բարձրաձայն գրեմ:  :Think:

----------


## Վիշապ

Շատ պարզ պլաստալու ձև ա գտել։ Ասում ա՝ եթե պարզվի որ վնաս ա տալիս, ապա կփակենք։ Ճիշտ ա ասում։ Վնաս տալը ինչ-որ տեղ թղթերում երևի ձևակերպված է, ասենք վնաս տալ է համարվում Ջերմուկի աղբյուրներից ցիանիդ գալն ու մարդկանց մեռնելը։ Դժվար տենց բան լինի։ Այ որ լինի, կփակեն, Լիդիանը կկրի պատասխանատվություն, Հայաստանը թեթևացած կպրծնի բազարից, հանքն էլ խոտով բանով կծածկեն, կգնա։ 
Իսկ որ Ջերմուկի պուլպուլակներից ցիանիդ չգա, կասի՝ տեսա՞ք, որ ասում էի։ Մնացած, թե ուր կթափվեն թափոնները, ցիանիդի մնացորդները որ գետով կգնան, ինչ հողերի կռաստվեն ու էնտեղ ինչ կլինի, այ էդ երկաաաաար պետք կլինի պարզել ու ապացուցել, որ հանքից ա, ուրիշ բանից, ասենք՝ անեծքից, կամ քաքից չի։ Էլի կարա ընկնի մարդկանց տները, էս անգամ մտահոգ դեմքով, ասի՝ որ զբաղվում են, էսքան հազար դոլար էսինչ ընկերությանն են տվել, որ հետազոտի, պարզի պատճառները, բլա բլա բլա․․․ Մինչև էդ յա էշը կսատկի, յա էշատերը։  

Եթե հավատանք խոսքերին, որ վերջին տարում «կոռուպցիա չկա», ու «բյուջեի եկամուտները ավելացել են 25 տոկոսով», ապա սա նշանակում է, որ ՀՀ-ն իր 400+ հանքերից լուրջ քյար չունի, էսքանն էր ՀՀ-ի պոտենցիալը որպես հանքարդյունաբերող երկիր։ Նու պլյուս մինուս Լիդան, ոնց որ շատ մի ծովաբողկ չի փոխում: 

Մեկ էլ ման գալ, մի քանի մանր ու միջին աշխատող ձեռնարկություն գտնել, ու ֆեյբուքում գովազդել, որ սրանց գոյությունը Հայաստանում հնարավոր ա։ 

Մի երկու հատ էլ «թույն» կոսմետիկ օրենսդրական բարեփոխումներ։

Ինձ թվում է, սենց ոռով Հայաստանը դժվար էլ «տնտեսական հեղափոխություն» ունենա, մարդիկ երկրի զարգացման որևէ գրագետ մոդել ըստ երևույթին չունեն էլ իրենց մտքում, կամ էլ չգիտեն, թե էդ ինչ բան ա:

Դե հասկանալի է, երկարամյա բոսյակների իշխանությունից հետո ժողովրդի հետ կոֆե խմելն էլ ահագին գնահատելի բան է, մի երկու գետ էլ կարա թեթևի մեջ ցիանիդով վարակվի, մեկ ա արդեն էնքան քաք կա գետերի մեջ, որ մի քիչ ցիանիդ ավել, մի քիչ պակաս...  Դե սարերում էլ անտառ չէր աճում, հիմա էլ չի աճի:

Հայաստանը Սինգապուր կամ Շվեյցարիա չի դառնա մի խոսքով, խի հույս ունեի՞նք ։Ճ

----------

Varzor (26.08.2019), Տրիբուն (25.08.2019)

----------


## Varzor

Արդեն ծիծաղելի է, որ ՔԿ-ն հայտարարություններ է անում, որոնք ուղղակի սուտ են։
Փոշին ջերմուկ չի հասնի՝ հիմնավորված չի, որ կհասնի  :Shok: 
Փաստորեն մեր կառավարությունը քամիներ էլ է կառավարում, վրեքս խաբար չկա։ Իսկական քամիների կառավարություն  :LOL:  Էլ չեմ ասում, որ Նիկոլի հրամանով Ամուլսարի օդն արդեն կանգնած է։
Ո՞նց էին ուզում հիմնավորված լիներ։ Մեկ օրում 20-25 պայթեցում անեին, ու տեսնեին փոշին Ջերմուկ կհասնի թե ո՞չ։
Էն, որ անապատից ավազը Երևան կհասնի՝ արդեն գիտենք գլխներիս եկել է։ Բայց փոշին ոչ մի տեղ էլ չի գնա՝ ինքն իր համար օդում կախված է մնալու։

Արդեն չի դզում էս թատրոնը, փոշի, ուրան ու թորիում՝ ոչ մի բան էլ չկա՝ հանգիստ նստեք տեղներդ  :Bad: 
Ու արդեն իսկ սադրանքի նման է տեղի ունեցած ծեծկռտուքն ու ձերբակալությունները։ Ասել է թե՝ բուն նպատակից շեղում են։

----------


## Varzor

Ի դեպ, ինչ կարծիքի էք էս նյութի մասին։
Շատ բաներ կան, որ ուղղակի գաղափար չունեմ։ Բայց կենտրոնացա մի դրվագի վրա՝ թույլատվությունը ժամկետանց է և Լիդիանը չի կարող հանքը շահագործել։
Իրոք նման բան կա՞։

----------


## Chuk

> 400-ից ավել շահագործվող հանք ունենք։


Կարաս հարցդ ավելի լրջացնես ու հարցնես, թե ինչի՞ ա 400 թիվը շահարկվում, երբ որ գործ ունենք տարաբնույթ հանքերի հետ, որոնց մի զգալի տեսակի հետ այսպես կոչված «բնապահպաններն» էլ թեմա չունեն, էդ 400-ից քանիսն են մետաղական հանքեր, քանիսն են պոտենցիալ վտանգավոր:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Կարաս հարցդ ավելի լրջացնես ու հարցնես, թե ինչի՞ ա 400 թիվը շահարկվում, երբ որ գործ ունենք տարաբնույթ հանքերի հետ, որոնց մի զգալի տեսակի հետ այսպես կոչված «բնապահպաններն» էլ թեմա չունեն, էդ 400-ից քանիսն են մետաղական հանքեր, քանիսն են պոտենցիալ վտանգավոր:


Չուկ, անվտանգ հանք մոլորակի վրա գոյություն չունի: Ցանկացած «օրգանիկ» հանք (ասենք՝ շեբենի) առնվազն սատկացնում ա իր տարածքի ու շուրջ բոլորի բնությունն ու կենդանական աշխարհը մինիմում իր գոյության ու իր գոյությունից հետո լավագույն դեպքում մի քանի տարով, վատագույն դեպքում՝ մինչև մոլորակի կյանքի վերջը: 
Հայաստանի նման երկրի պարագայում, ուր օրենքն ու վերահսկողությունը ոռային են, պետք է հաշվարկները անել վատագույնով :Ճ
ՀՀ-ում ՍոՌոսն ասում ա, որ 26  հատ գործող մետաղի հանք կա։ Իմ կարծիքով սա խայտառակ թիվ ա մեր նման փոքր, խիտ բնակեցված երկրի համար։ Մանավանդ որ մինչև օրս հլը որ էդ արդյունաբերության խերը երկիրը չի տեսել ու վայթե չի էլ տեսնելու, քանի որ 100% կոռումպացված հանքային բիզնեսից 0% կոռուպցիայով հանքային բիզնես անցումը երկրին տալիս է ընդհամենը 25% եկամուտների աճ։ Վախտին Տեր-Պետրոսյանն ասում էր, որ մի 4-5 միլիարդ ստվերային բյուջե կար, ենթադրաբար հիմնականում հանքարդյունաբերությունից գոյացող, պարզվեց․․․ Տրիբունը մի հատ սիրած բառ ուներ, խ-ով, այ դրանից։

----------

Varzor (27.08.2019), Տրիբուն (28.08.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Կարաս հարցդ ավելի լրջացնես ու հարցնես, թե ինչի՞ ա 400 թիվը շահարկվում, երբ որ գործ ունենք տարաբնույթ հանքերի հետ, որոնց մի զգալի տեսակի հետ այսպես կոչված «բնապահպաններն» էլ թեմա չունեն, էդ 400-ից քանիսն են մետաղական հանքեր, քանիսն են պոտենցիալ վտանգավոր:


Է որ լրջացնեմ, դրանից թիվը կնվազի՞։
Վիշապն արդեն ասեց՝ անվտանգ հանք չկա, կան քիչ, շատ և շատ-շատ վտանգավոր հանքեր։

Էդ 400 թիվն էլ երևի Օստապ Բենդերի 400 ազնիվ և համեմատաբար ազնիվ փող աշխատելու մեթոդների հետ կապ ունի։  :Dntknw: 

Ես ինքս մեկ անգամ չէ որ ասել եմ՝ մեր երկրի տարածքում եթե պիտի հանք էլ շահագործվի, ապա միայն մեր կողմից ու ոչ հումքի արտահանման համար։ Մնացած բոլոր խոսակցություններն ու հիմնավորումները ոչ ավելին արժեն, քան փուչիկի մեջի օդը !

----------


## Varzor

> ․․․
> ՀՀ-ում ՍոՌոսն ասում ա, որ 26  հատ գործող մետաղի հանք կա։
> ․․․


Էդ քարտեզում Ամուլսարն արդեն շահագործվողների ցանկում է  :Hands Up: 
Ի դեպ, ուշադրություն դարձրեք, թե դեռ քանի հատ էլ ուսումնասիրկան փուլում են նշված՝ գայլերն ախորժակները սրած սպասում են։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ես ինքս մեկ անգամ չէ որ ասել եմ՝ մեր երկրի տարածքում եթե պիտի հանք էլ շահագործվի, ապա միայն մեր կողմից ու ոչ հումքի արտահանման համար։ Մնացած բոլոր խոսակցություններն ու հիմնավորումները ոչ ավելին արժեն, քան փուչիկի մեջի օդը !


Իսկ Ամուլսարի դեպքում գլխավոր կամպանիան՝ Լիդիան Ինթերնեշնլը, գրանցված ա օֆշոր Ջերսիում, ու ունի տաս մասնաճյուղ (subsidiary / intermediate holding company) որոնցից երեքը գրանցված են օֆշոր Բրիտանական Վիջինիայում, ու մեկը էլի Ջերսիում։ Ու սաղով իրար հետ զրո տարվա փորձ ու պատմություն հանքերի շահագործման ոլորտում։ Սենց ցանցերը ստեղծվում են մենակ մի նպատակով, որ առավելագույնս հարկային պարտավորությունները նվազեցնեն։ ՀՀ բյուջե հայտարարված տարեկան 50 միլիոնի կեսից մի կոպեկ ավել եթե մտնի, даю руку на отсечение.   

Էս սաղ ստեղծվել ա մի նպատակով, որ Հայաստանը կթեն, որը նախորդ կոռումպացած կառավարության պարագայում լրիվ տրամաբանական էր։ Իսկ հիմա, ոչ մի կերպ գլխումս չի տեղավորվում, թե ինչի մենք պիտի մտնենք սրա տակ։

----------

Freeman (29.08.2019), Lion (28.08.2019), Varzor (28.08.2019)

----------


## Lion

Սենսեյ, խեր ըլնի, անցել ես օպոզիցիոն ելևեջների - մի քանի ամիս առաջ բզկտում էիր ծանոթներիցս մեկին, որը քննադատում էր Նիկոլին ու իր կառավարությանը...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Սենսեյ, խեր ըլնի, անցել ես օպոզիցիոն ելևեջների - մի քանի ամիս առաջ բզկտում էիր ծանոթներիցս մեկին, որը քննադատում էր Նիկոլին ու իր կառավարությանը...


Հավայի մի բլթցրա ․․․․

----------

Lion (28.08.2019)

----------


## Lion

Էս դեռ սկիզբնա, ապեր, ոչինչ  :Smile:

----------


## Գաղթական

> Տեղացիները բողոքում էին, որ Ադիս-Աբեբա մայրաքաղաքից 358 կիլոմետր դեպի հարավ գտնվող բացահանքում ոսկու մշակման համար օգտագործվող քիմիական նյութերից աղտոտվել էին գետները, առուներն ու օդը։ Երկարատև աղտոտումը առաջացել էր մարդկանց և կենդանիների շնչառական հիվանդություններ, վիժումներ, բնածին արատներ և հաշմանդամություն:


Հղում Թարգմանության

Սկզբնաղբյուր

----------

Varzor (29.08.2019)

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ, անվտանգ հանք մոլորակի վրա գոյություն չունի:


Վտանգների գնահատման չափանիշներ կան, բերած օգուտի ու վնասի համեմատություններ կան:
Հայաստանում աշխատող ցանկացած գործարան ու քշվող ցանկացած ավտո էլ ա վտանգավոր շրջակա միջավայրի համար:

Ու հարցս կրկնում եմ, ինչի՞ ա շահարկվում 400 թիվը: Պատասխանը գիտեմ, ոչ էլ ուզում եմ էլի լղոզված պատասխան կարդալ: Մտածող մարդու համար մտորելու տեղ թողնող հռետորական հարց ա:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վտանգների գնահատման չափանիշներ կան, բերած օգուտի ու վնասի համեմատություններ կան:
> Հայաստանում աշխատող ցանկացած գործարան ու քշվող ցանկացած ավտո էլ ա վտանգավոր շրջակա միջավայրի համար:
> 
> Ու հարցս կրկնում եմ, ինչի՞ ա շահարկվում 400 թիվը: Պատասխանը գիտեմ, ոչ էլ ուզում եմ էլի լղոզված պատասխան կարդալ: Մտածող մարդու համար մտորելու տեղ թողնող հռետորական հարց ա:


Ախպեր, կներես ես մտորելու ունակություններ չունեմ, 400 թիվը կոնկրետ էս թեմայում էս գրառումից ա վայթե սկսվել, մեջբերումն էլ վիկիպեդիայից ա:
Իսկ նման «օգտապաշտական» պատկերացումներով, ուրեմն կարելի է խոսքի Դիլիջանի անտառները կտրել՝ մեբել սարքել, ու՞ր են փաստերը, որ անտառը կտրելը վնաս ա տալիս, Չուկ, կարա՞ս փաստ բերես: Հարցս հռետորական չի:

Նույն Փաշինյանը մի տարի առաջ ասում էր՝ «Հայաստանն այսօր հանքարդյունաբերող, ընդերքը քանդող և արտահանող, ինչպես նաև խաղադրույքներ կատարող երկիր է, ինչն «անընդունելի է»։»: Մի տարի հետո արդեն փաստորեն մասսամբ ընդունելի է: 
Ընդ որում, նաև ավելացնում ա «Մենք *ագրարային*, հանքարդյունաբերող, ընդերք քանդող և խաղադրույք կատարող երկրից պետք է վերածվենք տեխնոլոգիական արտադրանքի երկիր», կարծես ագրարային լինելը չմոյություն ա: Երկրում էս մտածելակերպով արդեն առողջ մրգեր, հատապտուղներ, բանջարեղեն ճարելը խնդիր ա, Թուրքիան ա մեր մրգերի մատակակարը դառել: Մի հատ հեսա գա Կալիֆորնիա, ցույց տանք, որն ա ագրարային երկիրը: Ինձ թվում ա ինքը ժուռնալիստական կաղապարից դեռ դուրս չի եկել ու վայթե երբեք էլ դուրս չգա:

----------

Lion (29.08.2019), Progart (29.08.2019), Tiger29 (29.08.2019), Varzor (29.08.2019), Տրիբուն (29.08.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Վտանգների գնահատման չափանիշներ կան, բերած օգուտի ու վնասի համեմատություններ կան:
> Հայաստանում աշխատող ցանկացած գործարան ու քշվող ցանկացած ավտո էլ ա վտանգավոր շրջակա միջավայրի համար:
> 
> Ու հարցս կրկնում եմ, ինչի՞ ա շահարկվում 400 թիվը: Պատասխանը գիտեմ, ոչ էլ ուզում եմ էլի լղոզված պատասխան կարդալ: Մտածող մարդու համար մտորելու տեղ թողնող հռետորական հարց ա:


Չուկ ջան, էկոլոգիային հասցված վնասը փողով գնահատելու համար պիտի գնահատես դրա հետևանքների վերացման արժեքը։ Եթե ասում ենք "վտանգ չկա" կամ "անչափելի" է, նշանակում է, որ հետանքների վերացման ծախսերը հավասարեցնում ենք զրոյի։ Իսկ դա իրականում այդպես չէ։ Որևէ մեկը հաշվե՞լ է, թե ասենք թթվային ջրերի կամ ցիանիդի արտահոսքի հետևանքով ինչպիսի՞ վնասներ կարող են լինել, որքա՞ն կարժենա այդ վնասների վերացումը։ Բնականաբար՝ չեն հաշվել, քանի որ ասում են "վտանգ չկա"  :Think: 

Այո, ցանկացած գործարան և քշվող մեքենա վնաս է հասցնում շրջակա միջավայրին և մարդկանց առողջությանը։
Ու ի՞նչ։ Դրա դեմ էլ պետք չի պայքարե՞լ։ Թե՞ դա սարքենք մատի փաթաթան ու բնությունը մղտռենք որքան կարող ենք։
Անկեղծ ասած, տրամաբանությունը չեմ հասկանում  :Dntknw: 

400 թիվն էլ շատ պարզ ու հասկանալի է, թե ինչու է շահարկվում։ Որ տեսնես, թե էդ շահարկում ում է ձեռնտու, ապա նաև գլխի կընկնես, թե շահարկման աղբյուրը Լիդինանն է որտեղ է։

----------


## Varzor

> Հղում Թարգմանության
> 
> Սկզբնաղբյուր


Դե չէ, ո՞նց կլինի։ ՈՀ մենք Եթովպիա չե՞նք։ Բա ամոթ չի՞, որ ժողովրդի բողոքի ձայնը բանի տեղ դնենք։

----------


## Varzor

> Նույն Փաշինյանը մի տարի առաջ ասում էր՝ «Հայաստանն այսօր հանքարդյունաբերող, ընդերքը քանդող և արտահանող, ինչպես նաև խաղադրույքներ կատարող երկիր է, ինչն «անընդունելի է»։»: Մի տարի հետո արդեն փաստորեն մասսամբ ընդունելի է:


Դե ոնց որ Փաշինյանը լրիվ Չերչիլյան տարբերակով քաղաքական գործիչա՝ սկզբից մի բան ասումա, մի տար հետո էլ կարա ասի, թե ինչի տենց չի  :LOL:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Չուկ ջան, գլխանց ասեմ, էս պահի դրությամբ, եթե վաղը ընտրություններ լինեն, ես ՔՊ եմ քվեարկելու։ Եթե դաժե Ամուլսարի հարցով ինձ չբավարարող որոշում լինի, ու դրանից հետո ընտրություններ լինեն, ես էլի ՔՊ եմ քվեարկելու։ Ասածս ինչ ա․ ես վստահում եմ էս կառավարությանն ու էս քաղաքական թիմին՝ իրա բոլոր թերություններով, ու չեմ տեսնում մեկին, որը իմ վստահությանը դաժե մի միլիմետրով ավելի ա արժանի քան ՔՊ-ն ա ու կոնկրետ Նիկոլն ա։ Ու ես կարծում եմ, որ Ամուլսարը չշահագործելու որոշումը շատ ավելի կմեծացնի ՔՊ-ի ու Նիկոլի վարկանիշը: 

Էս քաղաքական դիրքորոշման պահով, որ հանկարծ չհամադրվենք որոշ տկարամիտների «արա էս ի՜նչ եք անում, քանդում եք երկիրը, կործանում եք սաղիս, այ համակարգային գոմիկներ» բառաչի հետ։ 




> Վտանգների գնահատման չափանիշներ կան, բերած օգուտի ու վնասի համեմատություններ կան:
> Հայաստանում աշխատող ցանկացած գործարան ու քշվող ցանկացած ավտո էլ ա վտանգավոր շրջակա միջավայրի համար:


Բայց, Ամուլսարի պահով, իմ կարծիքը սկզբունքային ա, կոնկրետ վերաբերվում ա էս հանքին ու որոշակիորեն հանքարդյունաբերությանն ընդհանրապես, ու ոչ մի տեսակի օգուտ-վնաս համեմատությունը ինձ հակառակում չի համոզի։ Որ մի միջին կարգի համալսարանի երրորդ կուրսի ուսանողին հանձնարարություն տաս, ասես պիտի օգուտ-վնաս վերլուծություն անես ու իտոգում ստանաս լավ օգուտ, փայլուն ու շատ համոզիչ էտ հանձնարարությունը կանի: Ասես, պիտի նենց անես, որ իտոգում ստանաս լավ վնաս, էլի փայլուն կանի էտ հանձնարարությունը: Ասածս ինչ ա, էտ հանքի մասով արած օգուտ-վնաս վերլուծությունը նույնքան վստահելի ա, ինչքան ցանկացած լավ ուսանողի լավ արած կուրսային աշխատանքը: 
Մեր էկոնոմիկայի նախարարը երեկ ասում ա, որ* ըստ Լիդիանի վերլուծությունների*, էսքան հանքաքար ենք ստանալու, էսքան արտադրանք, էսքան արտահանում, ու եթե ոսկու գները մնան էսօրվա մակարդակին, սաղ լավ ա լինելու։  Մի կողմ դնենք, թե էտ մեծ թվեր են, թե փոքր թվեր են, թիվ են էլի ․․․ բայց բլին, ըստ Լիդիանի վերլուծությունների ու եթե ոսկու գները մնան էսօրվանը։ Այսին, մա՞րդ կար, որ մտածում էր, որ Լիդիանը կարող ա վերլուծություն արած լինի, ու պարզած լինի, որ վնասով ա հանքը աշխատելու, երկրի բնության հերն էլ անիծվելու ա, իսկ տարեկան բյուջեի մոտքերն էլ դե կերևա էլի, կլինի կտանք, չի լինի՝ չենք տա։ Ու մենք բլին հղում ենք տալիս Լիդիանին, որ մենք մեզ ապացուցենք որ շահագործումից օգուտներն ավելի շատ են քան վնասները։ Էս լու՞րջ ա, ընկեր։ 

Գումարած, որ էն Էլարդ-մելարդների արած վերլուծությունների նկատմամբ վստահությունս զրոյից էլ ցածր ա, ու ես պատճառներ ունեմ դրա համար։ 

Ասածս ինչ ա, ավելորդ քաղաքական ենթատեքստեր մի փնտրի էս հարցում, ապեր։ Իտոգում, մենք դեռ Շվեդիա լինելուց էնքա՜ն հեռու ենք, որ մի հատ հանքի շահագործել-չշահագործելը մեզ Շվեդիային որ շատ մոտեցնելու ա, ոչ էլ Շվեդիայից խիստ հեռացնելու ա։  :Smile:

----------

Varzor (30.08.2019), Ուլուանա (29.08.2019)

----------


## Վիշապ

Նախարարի խոսքից՝



> Կառավարության կողմից այս բոլոր ամիսների ընթացքում սկզբունքային կետ է նշվել, որ չպետք է ծրագիրն իր գործունեության ընթացքում ունենա այնպիսի բնապահպանական բացասական ազդեցություն, *որը հասարակության տեսանկյունից անընդունելի սահմաններում է*: Քննարկման եզրակացությունը հուշում է, որ այդպիսի ազդեցություն չկա:


Այսինքն եթե հասարակությունը օքեյ ա ասենք քաքոտ գետերի հետ, ապա ամեն ինչ լավ է, նորմաներ, կարգ, օրենք սաղ հավայի բաներ են: Երկիրը ոնց անոռուգլուխ կար, տենց էլ մնացել ա:

----------

Varzor (30.08.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

Կենացները քաղցրանում են.




> Ամուլսարի գործով քննիչն ու Բնապահպանության նախկին նախարարը ազգականներ են
> 
> 
> Ամուլսարի քրեական գործով քննչական խմբի ղեկավար Յուրա Իվանյանն ու Բնապահպանության նախկին նախարար Արամայիս Գրիգորյանն ազգականներ են:
> Հենց Գրիգորյանն է 2016-ին հաստատել հանքի շահագործման փորձաքննական եզրակացությունը:
> 
> Այս տեղեկություններն այսօր ներկայացրել է Infocom.am-ը: Ըստ այդմ՝ նրանք երկուսն էլ ծնունդով Արարատի մարզի Ավշար գյուղից են, հորեղբոր որդիներ են, երկուսն էլ Իվան Գրիգորյանի թոռներն են։
> 
> Քննչական խմբի ղեկավար Յուրա Իվանյանի քույրը աշխատում է Շրջակա միջավայրի նախարարությունում որպես կենսաբազմազանության և կենսաանվտանգության քաղաքականության բաժնի պետ:
> ...


Հղում

Infocom-ի լրագրողական հետաքննությունը

----------

Varzor (30.08.2019)

----------


## Lion

> Բայց, Ամուլսարի պահով, իմ կարծիքը սկզբունքային ա, կոնկրետ վերաբերվում ա էս հանքին ու որոշակիորեն հանքարդյունաբերությանն ընդհանրապես, ու ոչ մի տեսակի օգուտ-վնաս համեմատությունը ինձ հակառակում չի համոզի։ Որ մի միջին կարգի համալսարանի երրորդ կուրսի ուսանողին հանձնարարություն տաս, ասես պիտի օգուտ-վնաս վերլուծություն անես ու իտոգում ստանաս լավ օգուտ, փայլուն ու շատ համոզիչ էտ հանձնարարությունը կանի: Ասես, պիտի նենց անես, որ իտոգում ստանաս լավ վնաս, էլի փայլուն կանի էտ հանձնարարությունը: Ասածս ինչ ա, էտ հանքի մասով արած օգուտ-վնաս վերլուծությունը նույնքան վստահելի ա, ինչքան ցանկացած լավ ուսանողի լավ արած կուրսային աշխատանքը: 
> Մեր էկոնոմիկայի նախարարը երեկ ասում ա, որ* ըստ Լիդիանի վերլուծությունների*, էսքան հանքաքար ենք ստանալու, էսքան արտադրանք, էսքան արտահանում, ու եթե ոսկու գները մնան էսօրվա մակարդակին, սաղ լավ ա լինելու։  Մի կողմ դնենք, թե էտ մեծ թվեր են, թե փոքր թվեր են, թիվ են էլի ․․․ բայց բլին, ըստ Լիդիանի վերլուծությունների ու եթե ոսկու գները մնան էսօրվանը։ Այսին, մա՞րդ կար, որ մտածում էր, որ Լիդիանը կարող ա վերլուծություն արած լինի, ու պարզած լինի, որ վնասով ա հանքը աշխատելու, երկրի բնության հերն էլ անիծվելու ա, իսկ տարեկան բյուջեի մոտքերն էլ դե կերևա էլի, կլինի կտանք, չի լինի՝ չենք տա։ Ու մենք բլին հղում ենք տալիս Լիդիանին, որ մենք մեզ ապացուցենք որ շահագործումից օգուտներն ավելի շատ են քան վնասները։ Էս լու՞րջ ա, ընկեր։ 
> 
> Գումարած, որ էն Էլարդ-մելարդների արած վերլուծությունների նկատմամբ վստահությունս զրոյից էլ ցածր ա, ու ես պատճառներ ունեմ դրա համար։ 
> 
> Ասածս ինչ ա, ավելորդ քաղաքական ենթատեքստեր մի փնտրի էս հարցում, ապեր։ Իտոգում, մենք դեռ Շվեդիա լինելուց էնքա՜ն հեռու ենք, որ մի հատ հանքի շահագործել-չշահագործելը մեզ Շվեդիային որ շատ մոտեցնելու ա, ոչ էլ Շվեդիայից խիստ հեռացնելու ա։


Ախպերս, հլը չջղայնանաս, էլի, բայց մի բան ասեմ, հա՞ - կարողա՞... վսյո ժէ իրա թիմի մեջա, էլի, խնդիրը, ոնց ոմանք ասում էին վերջերս...

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ախպերս, հլը չջղայնանաս, էլի, բայց մի բան ասեմ, հա՞ - կարողա՞... վսյո ժէ իրա թիմի մեջա, էլի, խնդիրը, ոնց ոմանք ասում էին վերջերս...



Խնդիրը իրա թիմի մեջ չի, սաղիս մեջ ա: Մենք ազգովի դեբիլ ենք:

----------


## Lion

> Խնդիրը իրա թիմի մեջ չի, սաղիս մեջ ա: Մենք ազգովի դեբիլ ենք:


Վիշապ, *ուրեմն գնա գրողի ծոցը*:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ախպերս, հլը չջղայնանաս, էլի, բայց մի բան ասեմ, հա՞ - կարողա՞... վսյո ժէ իրա թիմի մեջա, էլի, խնդիրը, ոնց ոմանք ասում էին վերջերս...


Չէ, Լիոն ջան, ինչ կա ջղայնանալու։ Պրոբլեմը իրանց խելոքի տեղ դրած մոտավորապես իրավաբանների մեջ ա։

----------


## Lion

Կա էդ խնդիրը կառավարությունում, ապեր, ընդ որում խնդիրը... ոնց չես սիրում լսել՝ համակարգայինա  :Smile:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վիշապ, *ուրեմն գնա գրողի ծոցը*:


Ես վաղուց էնտեղ եմ, աբեր:

----------

Lion (30.08.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Խնդիրը իրա թիմի մեջ չի, սաղիս մեջ ա: Մենք ազգովի դեբիլ ենք:


Դե էդ տրամաբանությամբ, մեր գործադիրն էլ, օրենսդիրն էլ, որպես նույն ազգի ներկայացուցիչ՝ դեբիլներ են  :Dntknw: 

Ինքնաքննադատությունը վատ բա չէ, բայց մի քիչ շատ չի՞ ամբողջ ազգի հասցեին նման կարծիք հնչեցնելը։

----------


## Varzor

Փաստորեն Լիդիանի փորձագետներն էլ չեն ասում, թե վտանգավոր է կամ վտանգավոր չի։ Պարզ ու հասկանալի ասում են․




> «Ըստ էության՝ «Լիդիան»-ի առաջարկած միջոցառումները թերի են, եւ որպեսզի դրանք ամբողջականացվեն, հարկ է, որ դուք վերանայեք գնահատումը եւ նոր ՇՄԱԳ-ի առաջակրություններով պատշաճ կերպով մշակեք ձեր մեղմացման միջոցռումները»։


Աղբյուր

Ամբողջ տեսանյութը չեմ դիտել՝ երկար էր, այսօր այդքան ժամանակ չգտա։

----------


## Lion

Ես, տեղ-տեղ թռնելով, բայց լսեցի ողջ տեսանյութը - տպավորություն ստացա, թե Նիկոլը հիմքեր է փնտրում երեսը փրկելով զադնի տալու համար...

----------


## Chuk

> Ախպեր, կներես ես մտորելու ունակություններ չունեմ, 400 թիվը կոնկրետ էս թեմայում էս գրառումից ա վայթե սկսվել, մեջբերումն էլ վիկիպեդիայից ա:
> Իսկ նման «օգտապաշտական» պատկերացումներով, ուրեմն կարելի է խոսքի Դիլիջանի անտառները կտրել՝ մեբել սարքել, ու՞ր են փաստերը, որ անտառը կտրելը վնաս ա տալիս, Չուկ, կարա՞ս փաստ բերես: Հարցս հռետորական չի:
> 
> Նույն Փաշինյանը մի տարի առաջ ասում էր՝ «Հայաստանն այսօր հանքարդյունաբերող, ընդերքը քանդող և արտահանող, ինչպես նաև խաղադրույքներ կատարող երկիր է, ինչն «անընդունելի է»։»: Մի տարի հետո արդեն փաստորեն մասսամբ ընդունելի է: 
> Ընդ որում, նաև ավելացնում ա «Մենք *ագրարային*, հանքարդյունաբերող, ընդերք քանդող և խաղադրույք կատարող երկրից պետք է վերածվենք տեխնոլոգիական արտադրանքի երկիր», կարծես ագրարային լինելը չմոյություն ա: Երկրում էս մտածելակերպով արդեն առողջ մրգեր, հատապտուղներ, բանջարեղեն ճարելը խնդիր ա, Թուրքիան ա մեր մրգերի մատակակարը դառել: Մի հատ հեսա գա Կալիֆորնիա, ցույց տանք, որն ա ագրարային երկիրը: Ինձ թվում ա ինքը ժուռնալիստական կաղապարից դեռ դուրս չի եկել ու վայթե երբեք էլ դուրս չգա:


Վիշ ջան, բացարձակ չգիտեմ, թե կոնկրետ էս թեմայում ինչից ա սկսվել, կարող ա դու ահավոր խելոք բան ես գրել ու կարող ա հիմա էլ ես խելոք բան գրում: Չի հետաքրքրում խելոք բան ես գրում թե չէ, որտև իմ գրածն ուրիշ բանի մասին ա:

Հիմա «բնապահպանները» շրջանառում են 400 հանքի թեման (ու էդ էս թեմայում չէ, այլ Հայաստանում) մարդկանց մանիպուլացնելով ու տպավորություն ստեղծելով, թե 400 մետաղական հանք կա (կա 6-ի կարգի գործող մետաղական հանք, իմ հիշելով): Խնդիրն ինչ ա. ամեն հանք էլ, ամեն ծառահատում էլ (էս անտառների կտրման օրինակիդ համար եմ գրում) պոտենցիալ վնաս ա: Բայց կա դեպք, որ անտառի ինչ-որ հատվածի ծառահատումը տասնապատիկ ավելի օգուտ ա բերում, քան իր տված վնասն ա: Հետո իհարկե պետք ա նաև մտածես ծառատունկի, կտրված հատվածի վերականգնման ու այլ բաների մասին:

Մետաղական հանքերի վնասը, օգտագործված տեխնոլոգիաների պատճառով, շատ ու շատ ավելի վնաս է, քան ասենք ավազահանքի շահագործումը:

Այ սրա մասին եմ խոսում, երբ ասում եմ պետք ա մտածել: Հանք բառը բավարար չի սրանք ընդհանրացնելու ու նույն սոուսով մատուցելու մասին: Երբ 400 թիվը դնում են մետաղական հանքերի կողքին՝ պարզ մանիպուլյացիա են անում: Որտև կարող ա 394 մյուս հանքերը միասին էնքան վնաս չեն տալիս, ինչքան մի հատ պղնձամոլիբդենայինը: Ու չի խոսվում, թե դրանցից ամեն մեկի փոքր կամ մեծ վնասը կոմպեսացնելու համար ինչ քայլեր ա արվում:

Ու ասում եմ, էդ 400-ից ոմանք մի հատ ավտո քշելու չափ էլ վնաս չեն տալիս:

Էդ դեպքում ինչի չի խովում աշխատող գործարանների ու ավտոների մասին: Ինչի՞ ա բերվում 400 թիվը (քո վիքիպեդիայից մեջբերած գրառման մասին չեմ խոսում) ու ընդհանրացվում:

Այ դա մտորելու թեմա ա: Եթե չեք ուզում մտորել, օքեյ:


հ.գ. Ամուլսարը հավանաբար շահագործվելու ա, չնայած մեկը ես կուզեի որ չշահագործվի, ու դրանից ոչ մեկս չի մեռնելու:

----------

Յոհաննես (31.08.2019)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վիշ ջան, բացարձակ չգիտեմ, թե կոնկրետ էս թեմայում ինչից ա սկսվել, կարող ա դու ահավոր խելոք բան ես գրել ու կարող ա հիմա էլ ես խելոք բան գրում: Չի հետաքրքրում խելոք բան ես գրում թե չէ, որտև իմ գրածն ուրիշ բանի մասին ա:
> 
> Հիմա «բնապահպանները» շրջանառում են 400 հանքի թեման (ու էդ էս թեմայում չէ, այլ Հայաստանում) մարդկանց մանիպուլացնելով ու տպավորություն ստեղծելով, թե 400 մետաղական հանք կա (կա 6-ի կարգի գործող մետաղական հանք, իմ հիշելով): Խնդիրն ինչ ա. ամեն հանք էլ, ամեն ծառահատում էլ (էս անտառների կտրման օրինակիդ համար եմ գրում) պոտենցիալ վնաս ա: Բայց կա դեպք, որ անտառի ինչ-որ հատվածի ծառահատումը տասնապատիկ ավելի օգուտ ա բերում, քան իր տված վնասն ա: Հետո իհարկե պետք ա նաև մտածես ծառատունկի, կտրված հատվածի վերականգնման ու այլ բաների մասին:
> 
> Մետաղական հանքերի վնասը, օգտագործված տեխնոլոգիաների պատճառով, շատ ու շատ ավելի վնաս է, քան ասենք ավազահանքի շահագործումը:
> 
> Այ սրա մասին եմ խոսում, երբ ասում եմ պետք ա մտածել: Հանք բառը բավարար չի սրանք ընդհանրացնելու ու նույն սոուսով մատուցելու մասին: Երբ 400 թիվը դնում են մետաղական հանքերի կողքին՝ պարզ մանիպուլյացիա են անում: Որտև կարող ա 394 մյուս հանքերը միասին էնքան վնաս չեն տալիս, ինչքան մի հատ պղնձամոլիբդենայինը: Ու չի խոսվում, թե դրանցից ամեն մեկի փոքր կամ մեծ վնասը կոմպեսացնելու համար ինչ քայլեր ա արվում:
> 
> Ու ասում եմ, էդ 400-ից ոմանք մի հատ ավտո քշելու չափ էլ վնաս չեն տալիս:
> ...



Ես կարծում եմ, որ թեմա չկա էդտեղ մտածելու: «Բնապահպանը» կարող է մի հատիկ ծառի համար էլ շուխուր անել, տո թփի համար էլ: ՀՀ-ում, Ամուլսարն էլ հաշված, 26 հատ գործող մետաղի հանք կա:
Լիքը նորմալ մարդիկ պարանոյիկ են էս թեմայի վերաբերյալ ոչ մի նոր հանք չեն ուզում բացվի, անկախ սաղ հաշվարկներից ոու թղթաբանությունից, որովհետև հավատ չկա հենց ներկա իշխանությունների հանդեպ կոնկրետ հենց էս ու մնացած էկոլոգիական թեմաներով, հաշվի առնելով, որ նոր իշխանությունները էկոլոգիայի մասով դեռևս ոչ մի երկարաժամկետ լուրջ խնդիր չեն լուծել, օրենսդրական, կարգապահական, հայեցակարգային, ինստիտուցիոնալ, և այլ զարհրումարային եղանակներով, այլ մենակ զբաղված են կարճաժամկետ, բարի ցանկությունների վրա հիմնված աչք շոյող մակերեսային ու կոսմետիկ ձևափոխություններով: Լյուբոյ իրեն հարգող բնապահպան, կամ «բնապահպան» պիտի էս մոմենտով շուխուր անի, ու 400 թիվը կոխի սաղի աչքը քանի կարում ա, ու քանի էս նոր իշխանությունները թոլերանտ են շուխուրների հանդեպ: 
Ու անձամբ ես նետած ունեմ բոլոր օգուտի ու վնասի մասին լուրջ դեմքերով «alpha male»-երի ճամարտակությունները, քանի դեռ ՀՀ-ի խոշոր հարկատուները գլխավորում են մետաղի հանքերը, սիգարետ արտադրողներն ու ավտո ներմուծողները, իսկ ցանկացած ՀՀ հիվանդանոց մտնում ես, սրտի, թոքերի ու մարսողության հիվանդների տեղ ու դադար չկա, վերակենդանացման բաժիններում հիվանդներին արդեն իրար գլխի են դարսում, Հայաստանը էկոլոգիական աղետի եզրին ա, ու սա առաջին հերթին ազգային անվտանգության խնդիր ա, հաշվի առնելով որ մի չռթ երկրում արդեն մաքուր տարածություն չի մնում ու 2050 թվին սաղ ռակից մեռնելու են 5 միլիոն դառնալու փոխարեն:

----------

Lion (31.08.2019), StrangeLittleGirl (01.09.2019), Varzor (31.08.2019), Տրիբուն (31.08.2019)

----------


## Վիշապ

Իրականում շատ խնդալու կլիներ, եթե լացելու չլիներ՝ ՀՀ խոշորագույն հարկատուները հանքարդյունաբերողներն են, սիգարետ արտադրողներն ու ներմուծողները, ավտո ու բենզին ներմուծողները, ու մեկ էլ՝ դեղեր ու բժշկական ապրանքներ ներմուծողները: 
Մա-լա-դեց մեզ:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (01.09.2019), Varzor (31.08.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> հ.գ. Ամուլսարը հավանաբար շահագործվելու ա, չնայած մեկը ես կուզեի որ չշահագործվի, ու դրանից ոչ մեկս չի մեռնելու:


Ինձ թվում ա չի շահագործվելու, քանի որ Լիդիանը արդեն խոդի ա տվել շանտաժի վերջին գործիքները։ 

Լիդիանը կոչ է անում ՀՀ Կառավարությանը բացահայտել այն հանքարդյունաբերական ընկերություններին, որոնք ֆինանսավորել են Ամուլսարի դեմ արշավը




> ՀՀ կառավարությունը հրապարակայնորեն ասել է, որ «Լիդիանը» և Ամուլսարի ծրագիրը մրցակից հանքարդյունաբերական ընկերությունների կողմից ֆինանսավորվող արշավի զոհ են:  Հայաստանյան հասարակությունը ներքաշվել է անվերջանալի քննարկման մեջ մի փորձաքննության շուրջ, որն ի սկզբանե չունի որևէ իրավական հիմք հարցականի տակ դնելու «Լիդիան»-ի աշխատելու իրավունքը:
> 
> Ե՞րբ է պատրաստվում ՀՀ կառավարությունը բացահայտելու այն մրցակից հանքարդյունաբերական ընկերություններին, որոնք իրականացնում են այս արշավը, որքա՞ն է վճարվել այդ արշավի համար և ովքե՞ր են վճարվել:


Տուֆտում են, էլի։ Հայստանում չորս ոսկու հանք կա, որոնցից ամենամեծը Սոթքն ա, կամ փաստացի մենակ Սոթքն ա, ու որտեղ արդյունահանումն անում ա ԳեոՊրոՄայնինգ-ը, ու որի սեփականատերերը կամ ներդրողները Լիդանի պես ստեղ-ընդեղ օֆշորներում գրանցված ֆիրմաներ/մարդիկ են։ Հայաստանում էլ ոսկու ներքին շուկա չկա, որ ասես ուզում են մրցակցին դուրս մղեն, մենակ իրանք ոսկի վաճառեն։ Միջազգային շուկայում էլ հայկական ոսկու տեսակարար կշիռը 0.1 տոկոս ա ու մենակ Սոթքը կարտահանի թե Սոթքն ու Ամուլսարը միասին էական տարբերություն չի լինելու։ Նենց որ, մուտիտ ա, որ ինչ-որ մի ուրիշ հանք իրանց հատուկ խանգարում ա, որ իրանք էլ հանքարդյունաբերությամբ զբաղվեն։ 

Ասել է թե, զգում են որ ճար չկա, կառավարությանը շանտաժ են անում, յանի փող եք առել մեզ չթողնեք, որ հանք շահագործենք։ Մենք էլ միամիտ-միամիտ մտածում էինք, թե կառավարությունը փող ա առել, որ թողնի բնության հաշվին հանքը շահագործեն։  :LOL: 

Հ․Գ․ Ու էս նեղ մաջալին, Մոցարտ Գագոյին կալանավորեցին։

----------

Lion (31.08.2019), StrangeLittleGirl (01.09.2019), Varzor (31.08.2019)

----------


## Chuk

> Հ․Գ․ Ու էս նեղ մաջալին, Մոցարտ Գագոյին կալանավորեցին։


Եվ դու՞, Գագո ((

հ.գ. Գագոյի անվան հետ նշածս արտահայտությունում ասվող անվան համընկումը պատահականություն է: Պարզապես քեզնից չէի սպասում սենց միտք կարդալ:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Եվ դու՞, Գագո ((
> 
> հ.գ. Գագոյի անվան հետ նշածս արտահայտությունում ասվող անվան համընկումը պատահականություն է: Պարզապես քեզնից չէի սպասում սենց միտք կարդալ:


Ինչի՞, ես տենց կոռուպացված ու մաֆիոզ տարրերի հետ սերտաճած չինվոնիկի տպավորությու՞ն եմ թողել։  :LOL:

----------


## Chuk

> Ինչի՞, ես տենց կոռուպացված ու մաֆիոզ տարրերի հետ սերտաճած չինվոնիկի տպավորությու՞ն եմ թողել։


Հակառակը: Եվ պլյուս թողել ես տպավորություն, որ դավադրությունների տեսություններին չես տրվի: Էդ հետգրությամբդ տպավորություն թողեցիր, որ տրվել ես ((

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հակառակը: Եվ պլյուս թողել ես տպավորություն, որ դավադրությունների տեսություններին չես տրվի: Էդ հետգրությամբդ տպավորություն թողեցիր, որ տրվել ես ((


 :LOL:   :LOL:  Չէ ապեր ․․․ ես հավայի գրել էի, որովհետև Լրագրի կայքում էտ երկու նորությունը աչքովս ընկավ, ու Գագոյի կալանավորման պահով ուրախացա, ասեցի ստեղ գրեմ կայֆավատի համար։  :LOL:  Մտքովս չանցավ որ քո մոտ պարանոյան էն աստիճանի ա հասել, որ մտածել ես, որ ես կարող ա մտածեի, որ սրանց մեջ ինչ-որ կապված բան կա։ Մի քանի հազար կիլոմետր հետու եմ տենց անկապագույն մտքերից։

----------

Chuk (31.08.2019)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Չէ ապեր ․․․ ես հավայի գրել էի, որովհետև Լրագրի կայքում էտ երկու նորությունը աչքովս ընկավ, ու Գագոյի կալանավորման պահով ուրախացա, ասեցի ստեղ գրեմ կայֆավատի համար։  Մտքովս չանցավ որ քո մոտ պարանոյան էն աստիճանի ա հասել, որ մտածել ես, որ ես կարող ա մտածեի, որ սրանց մեջ ինչ-որ կապված բան կա։ Մի քանի հազար կիլոմետր հետու եմ տենց անկապագույն մտքերից։


Յա, բա չգիտե՞ս Գագոյին կալանավորել են, որ ժողովդրի ուշադրությունը Ամուլսարից շեղեն ու հո՛պ, ոսկին սկսի գետերով հոսել  :LOL:  Ժողովուրդը դե մի գլխանի ու մի աչքանի դև ա՝ ժամանակի տվյալ պահին մենակ մի բանի վրա ա կարում ուշադրություն դարձնի: Թոլկինը ղալաթ ա արել, թե կկարանա հայկական լեգենդների հետ մրցի:

----------

Lion (31.08.2019), Varzor (31.08.2019)

----------


## Chuk

> Չէ ապեր ․․․ ես հավայի գրել էի, որովհետև Լրագրի կայքում էտ երկու նորությունը աչքովս ընկավ, ու Գագոյի կալանավորման պահով ուրախացա, ասեցի ստեղ գրեմ կայֆավատի համար։  Մտքովս չանցավ որ քո մոտ պարանոյան էն աստիճանի ա հասել, որ մտածել ես, որ ես կարող ա մտածեի, որ սրանց մեջ ինչ-որ կապված բան կա։ Մի քանի հազար կիլոմետր հետու եմ տենց անկապագույն մտքերից։


Ներող ))

----------


## Lion

> Լիքը նորմալ մարդիկ պարանոյիկ են էս թեմայի վերաբերյալ ոչ մի նոր հանք չեն ուզում բացվի, անկախ սաղ հաշվարկներից ոու թղթաբանությունից, որովհետև հավատ չկա հենց ներկա իշխանությունների հանդեպ կոնկրետ հենց էս ու մնացած էկոլոգիական թեմաներով, հաշվի առնելով, որ նոր իշխանությունները էկոլոգիայի մասով դեռևս ոչ մի երկարաժամկետ լուրջ խնդիր չեն լուծել, *օրենսդրական, կարգապահական, հայեցակարգային, ինստիտուցիոնալ, և այլ զարհրումարային եղանակներով, այլ մենակ զբաղված են կարճաժամկետ, բարի ցանկությունների վրա հիմնված աչք շոյող մակերեսային ու կոսմետիկ ձևափոխություններով:*


Ես էսա քանի ամիս հենց սա եմ ասում, որ սենսեյը վրես ջղայնանում է, ընդ որում այսպես է բոլոր ոլորտներում: Սա ես կոչում եմ սիտուատիվ կառավարում: Ի դեպ, կարծում եմ Ամուլսարի շահագործման վրա հայտնի սկայպ-ասուլիսով խաչ դրվեց:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (01.09.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Աաաաա, չեմ հավատում, որ կարող ա կյանքում սենց դեպք էլ լինի, որ ասեմ Գագոն ճիշտ ա ասում  :LOL: 

Գագիկ Ծառուկյանը կասկածում է, որ Լիդիանը 400 միլիոն դոլարի ներդրում է արել




> Անդրադառնալով «Լիդիան» ընկերության կողմից Ամուլսարում  կատարվող 400 մլն դոլար ներդրումներին՝ Ծառուկյանն ասաց․ «Դուք պատկերացնո՞ւմ եք 400 մլն դոլարն ինչ է։ Ոչ մեկը չի հարցնում՝ ինչ են արել, երկու պոչամբար են սարքել 50 հատ տեխնիկա են բերել։ Ոնց կարող ա 400 մլն դոլար  լինի, 400 մլն դոլարով կարելի ա մոտավորապես մի 10 հատ գորածարան կառուցել, մի 20 հազար էլ աշխատող լինի»։


Նատուռի ճիշտ ա ասում։

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (09.09.2019), Varzor (09.09.2019), Գաղթական (09.09.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ու էս ամեն ինչը շատ տխուր ա

----------

Varzor (09.09.2019)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ու էս ամեն ինչը շատ տխուր ա


Ահավոր ա  :Sad:  
Նիկոլ֊մանիպուլյատոր

----------

Varzor (09.09.2019)

----------


## Lion

Սկսվեց Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի պաշտոնազրկման ժամկետի հետհաշվարկը: 

Այս կարմիր գիծն արդեն անցնել պետք չէր: Մինչ այս իշխանությունը տատանվում էր ժողովրդի աջակցության և դիմադրության միջև, հիմա արդեն Ռուբիկոնը հետևում է:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ահավոր ա  
> Նիկոլ֊մանիպուլյատոր


Ես ստեղ մանիպուլյացիա չեմ տեսնում։ Ավելի շուտ բարդ, սովորականից տարբերվող խնդիրները լուծելու անկարողություն ա կամ ցանկության պակաս ա։ 

Ավելի հեշտ ա սեփական ժողովրդին համոզելը, կամ չհամոզվելու դեպքում մենթերով լարելը, քան միջազգային յանի ներդրողի (բառիս բուն իմաստով յանի) հետ քյալլա տալը։ Ավելի հեշտ ա ասել, դե 400 միլիոն են դրել, ոնց հետ տանք, քան ասել, արեք մի հատ նայենք, թե էտ ինչքան ու որտեղ եք ներդրել, կամ եթե ներդրել եք ու դատը կրվում ենք, ոռահան լինելով էլ հետ կտանք։ Ավելի հեշտ ա ասել, որ Ամուլսարի պատճառով մեր սուվերեն վարկային ռեյտինգը կգցեն ու վարկերը կթանկան կամ ներդրողները հուշտ կլինեն, քան մտածել, որ Ամուլսարը ռեյտինգի վրա ազդող ընդամենը մի գործոն ա, կարելի ա աշխատել ուրիշ ուղղություններով ու ռեյտինգը կայուն պահել դեռ մի բան էլ բարձրացնել։ 

Կարճ ասած թամբալության հոտ ա գալիս, կամ էլ իրոք եսիմինչ կարգի ռիսկերի մասին ա, որ մենք խաբար չենք, բայց ես չեմ հավատում տենց թաքնված ռիսկերի գոյությանը։

----------

Varzor (09.09.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Սկսվեց Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի պաշտոնազրկման ժամկետի հետհաշվարկը: 
> 
> Այս կարմիր գիծն արդեն անցնել պետք չէր: Մինչ այս իշխանությունը տատանվում էր ժողովրդի աջակցության և դիմադրության միջև, հիմա արդեն Ռուբիկոնը հետևում է:


Ապեր, քո ախմախություններ դուրս տալու լիմիտը անսահման ա։

----------

Ներսես_AM (09.09.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Սկսվեց Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի պաշտոնազրկման ժամկետի հետհաշվարկը: 
> 
> Այս կարմիր գիծն արդեն անցնել պետք չէր: Մինչ այս իշխանությունը տատանվում էր ժողովրդի աջակցության և դիմադրության միջև, հիմա արդեն Ռուբիկոնը հետևում է:


Ապ, ի՞նչ հետհաշվարկ ի՞նչ բան։
Իրենք իրենց 5 տարին կպաշտոնավարեն, էդ ընթացքում, ավելի ճիշտ երևի վերջին 1-1,5 տարում "նոր" քաղաքական ուժ կձևավորվի, որն ի դեպ արդեն լեգիտիմ ձևով կընդունի իշխանության "բեռը"։
Այ հիմա արդեն կարող ես "մարգարեություն" անել, թե էդ որ ուժն է լինելու և ում գլխավորությամբ  :Wink:

----------


## Lion

> Ապեր, քո ախմախություններ դուրս տալու լիմիտը անսահման ա։


Ըհը - գնա խորհուրդներդ Նիկոլիդ տուր, հեսա կբռնեն, Աշոտյան կանեն...

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես ստեղ մանիպուլյացիա չեմ տեսնում։ Ավելի շուտ բարդ, սովորականից տարբերվող խնդիրները լուծելու անկարողություն ա կամ ցանկության պակաս ա։ 
> 
> Ավելի հեշտ ա սեփական ժողովրդին համոզելը, կամ չհամոզվելու դեպքում մենթերով լարելը, քան միջազգային յանի ներդրողի (բառիս բուն իմաստով յանի) հետ քյալլա տալը։ Ավելի հեշտ ա ասել, դե 400 միլիոն են դրել, ոնց հետ տանք, քան ասել, արեք մի հատ նայենք, թե էտ ինչքան ու որտեղ եք ներդրել, կամ եթե ներդրել եք ու դատը կրվում ենք, ոռահան լինելով էլ հետ կտանք։ Ավելի հեշտ ա ասել, որ Ամուլսարի պատճառով մեր սուվերեն վարկային ռեյտինգը կգցեն ու վարկերը կթանկան կամ ներդրողները հուշտ կլինեն, քան մտածել, որ Ամուլսարը ռեյտինգի վրա ազդող ընդամենը մի գործոն ա, կարելի ա աշխատել ուրիշ ուղղություններով ու ռեյտինգը կայուն պահել դեռ մի բան էլ բարձրացնել։ 
> 
> Կարճ ասած թամբալության հոտ ա գալիս, կամ էլ իրոք եսիմինչ կարգի ռիսկերի մասին ա, որ մենք խաբար չենք, բայց ես չեմ հավատում տենց թաքնված ռիսկերի գոյությանը։


Մանիպուլյացիա չէր լինի, եթե հենց սենց էլ ասեր։ Թե չէ լոլոներ ա կարդում, թե շուրջօրյա մոնիթորինգ, հենց մի բան էն չլնի, հանքը կփակվի, եսիմ ինչ։

----------

Lion (09.09.2019), Varzor (09.09.2019)

----------


## Varzor

Ենթատեքստերով կոչ է․



> ․․․կոչ է արել Ամուլսար տանող ճանապարհներն ապաշրջափակել՝ հավաստիացնելով, որ  առնվազն* մինչև 2020 թվականի գարուն* այնտեղ աշխատանքներ չեն տարվելու: Փաշինյանը նշել է, որ հանքի շահագործման դեպքում Հայաստանը բոլոր հնարավորությունները կունենա ամենօրյա ռեժիմով օդի, ջրի, աղմուկի մոնիթորինգ իրականացնել և խախտումների դեպքում դադարեցնել շահագործումը


Եթե աշխատանքեր չեն տարվելու, էդ շրջափակող մարդիկ ու՞մ են խանգարում, թող եթե ուզում են, իրենց համար այնտեղ նստեն, թե՞ դա արգելված բան է։

Ու կոչի հետագա հատվածում տեքստն այնպիսին է, որ 2020թ․ գարնանից շահագործելու են։ Բայց ․․․




> Փաշինյանը նշել է, որ եթե պարզապես արգելվի շահագործումը, ռիսկերի կառավարման ղեկը մեր ձեռքից բաց ենք թողնում:  Վարչապետը նշեց, որ իր առաջարկած ճանապարհով բոլոր ռիսկերի կառավարման ղեկը պահում ենք մեր ձեռքերում և երբ տեսնենք, որ այդ ռիսկերն այնպիսին են, որոնք համապատասխանում են մինչ այժմ հնչեցված *հոռետեսական կանխատեսումներին*, ՀՀ օրենսդրությունը բավարար հնարավորություն է տալիս լուծելու այս հարցը:


Էսի լրիվ "շուլերական" քայլ էր  :Shok:  Ո՞նց կարող ենք ռիսկերի կառավարման ղեկը մեր ձեռքից բաց թողնել, եթե շահագործում չլինի։ Ակնհայտ իշմար է տալիս, որ չշահագործելու պարագայում առկա են ռիսկեր, բայց *ոչ բնապահպանական*։
Ասել է, թե․ "գնդակը թողենք մեր դաշտում, որ գոնե տարբերակ ունենանք նախաձեռնությունը խլելու"։
Ստեղ մի բան շատ վատ է, քանի որ փափուկ բարձ են դնում "հոռետեսական կանխատեսումներին" հավատացողների գլխի տակ։ Ա՛յ Նիկոլ, ա՛յ "դուխով", բա որ ու եղավ էդ հոռետեսականը, դրա ռիսկերի կառավարման ղեկը որտե՞ղդ ես պահելու։

----------

Lion (09.09.2019), StrangeLittleGirl (09.09.2019)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ապեր, քո ախմախություններ դուրս տալու լիմիտը անսահման ա։


Ժող, չե՞ք կարում առանց իրար վիրավորելու։

----------

Lion (09.09.2019), Varzor (09.09.2019)

----------


## Lion

> Ենթատեքստերով կոչ է․
> 
> Եթե աշխատանքեր չեն տարվելու, էդ շրջափակող մարդիկ ու՞մ են խանգարում, թող եթե ուզում են, իրենց համար այնտեղ նստեն, թե՞ դա արգելված բան է։
> 
> Ու կոչի հետագա հատվածում տեքստն այնպիսին է, որ 2020թ․ գարնանից շահագործելու են։ Բայց ․․․
> 
> 
> 
> Էսի լրիվ "շուլերական" քայլ էր  Ո՞նց կարող ենք ռիսկերի կառավարման ղեկը մեր ձեռքից բաց թողնել, եթե շահագործում չլինի։ Ակնհայտ իշմար է տալիս, որ չշահագործելու պարագայում առկա են ռիսկեր, բայց *ոչ բնապահպանական*։
> ...


Ինձ բացեց էն, որ, ըստ էության ապօրինի միջոցներով իշխանության եկած մարդը (սկզբում, խոսքրը դեկտեմբերյան ընտրության մասին չէ)... հիմա դրել, վախեցած տեսքով ասում է - *վաայայյյ, ափսոոոսսս, ոչ մի օրինական մեխանիզմ չկա*: Ու բոցն էնա, որ էս էն մարդն է ասում, որը վեթինգի, դատարանների դռները փակելու և գույք բռնագրավելու պես, մեղմ ասած, ապօրինի նախաձեռնություններին օրենսդրական ընթացք է տալիս...

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (09.09.2019), Varzor (09.09.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Ինձ բացեց էն, որ, ըստ էության ապօրինի միջոցներով իշխանության եկած մարդը (սկզբում, խոսքրը դեկտեմբերյան ընտրության մասին չէ)... հիմա դրել, վախեցած տեսքով ասում է - *վաայայյյ, ափսոոոսսս, ոչ մի օրինական մեխանիզմ չկա*: Ու բոցն էնա, որ էս էն մարդն է ասում, որը վեթինգի, դատարանների դռները փակելու և գույք բռնագրավելու պես, մեղմ ասած, ապօրինի նախաձեռնություններին օրենսդրական ընթացք է տալիս...


Սաղ լավ ես ասում, բացի "ապօրինի"-ից։ ԻՀԿ, ժողովրդավարության պարագայում օրենքը ծառայում է ժողովրդին, կամ գոնե նրա մեծամասնության շահերին։ Եթե ժողովրդի մեծամասնությունը որևէ քայլ է կատարում, ապա զուտ տրամաբանորեն դա չի կարող լինել ապօրինի  :Wink:  Ու հենց ստեղ էլ ինձ բացումա՝ երկակի ստանդարտներ։

----------


## Lion

Նույն այդ տրամաբանությամբ՝ թող չասի, որ Ամուլսարը չշահագործելու օրինական ճանապարհ չկա  :Smile:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (09.09.2019), Varzor (09.09.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Նույն այդ տրամաբանությամբ՝ թող չասի, որ Ամուլսարը չշահագործելու օրինական ճանապարհ չկա


Այ սա արդեն լավ ձևակերպում էր  :Wink:

----------

Lion (09.09.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մանիպուլյացիա չէր լինի, եթե հենց սենց էլ ասեր։ Թե չէ լոլոներ ա կարդում, թե շուրջօրյա մոնիթորինգ, հենց մի բան էն չլնի, հանքը կփակվի, եսիմ ինչ։


Չի կարա տենց ասի, քանի որ ինքը վարչապետ ա, իսկ ես ֆորումում շարքային գրառում անող, պրիտոմ կարող ա ռեալ իրավիճակի վերաբերյալ ինֆորմացիայի տաս տոկոսին էլ չեմ տիրապետում, պարզապես ենթադրություններ եմ անում։

----------

Varzor (09.09.2019)

----------


## Lion

> Ես ստեղ մանիպուլյացիա չեմ տեսնում։ Ավելի շուտ բարդ, սովորականից տարբերվող խնդիրները լուծելու անկարողություն ա կամ ցանկության պակաս ա։ 
> 
> Ավելի հեշտ ա սեփական ժողովրդին համոզելը, կամ չհամոզվելու դեպքում մենթերով լարելը, քան միջազգային յանի ներդրողի (բառիս բուն իմաստով յանի) հետ քյալլա տալը։ Ավելի հեշտ ա ասել, դե 400 միլիոն են դրել, ոնց հետ տանք, քան ասել, արեք մի հատ նայենք, թե էտ ինչքան ու որտեղ եք ներդրել, կամ եթե ներդրել եք ու դատը կրվում ենք, ոռահան լինելով էլ հետ կտանք։ Ավելի հեշտ ա ասել, որ Ամուլսարի պատճառով մեր սուվերեն վարկային ռեյտինգը կգցեն ու վարկերը կթանկան կամ ներդրողները հուշտ կլինեն, քան մտածել, որ Ամուլսարը ռեյտինգի վրա ազդող ընդամենը մի գործոն ա, կարելի ա աշխատել ուրիշ ուղղություններով ու ռեյտինգը կայուն պահել դեռ մի բան էլ բարձրացնել։ 
> 
> Կարճ ասած թամբալության հոտ ա գալիս, կամ էլ իրոք եսիմինչ կարգի ռիսկերի մասին ա, որ մենք խաբար չենք, բայց ես չեմ հավատում տենց թաքնված ռիսկերի գոյությանը։


Աշոտյա՞ն...

----------


## Տրիբուն

Հ․Գ․ Պրիտոմ իրանց գլխից մեծ քաք են կերել բոլոր էն տկարամիտները, որոնք իրանց յանի ժողովրդի ու հեղափոխության աջակից ներկայացնելով, բայց իրականում հհկական, միշիկական սրիկաներով սաղ կյանքները հիացած ու դրանց վերադարձի հույսով ապրող միջակություններ են, որ կարող ա Նիկոլը մինչև 23 թիվ չձգի, բլա բլա բլա։ Էտ մարդիկ կապիկից չտարբերվող պրիմիտիվ են, քանի որ ոչ մի բանով չեն տարբերվում իրանց իսկական հերոսներից։ 

ՀՀ-ում լեգիտիմ ընտրված իշխանություն վերջին 25 տարում առաջին անգամ ա ձևավորվել, իսկ լեգիտիմ իշխանությունից ավելի մեծ ուժ չկա։ Այսինքն, ինչքան ուզում եք ուրախացեք, ապուշություններ գրեք ամեն տեղ, կապիկի պես վեր վեր թռեք մեկա․ 

- Քոչարյանը նստելու ա ու երկար, կարող ա Սերժիկն ու Միշիկն էլ հետը նստեն, եթե, վերջինը երկու կոպեկի դուխ ունենա ու հիմար հոդվածները գրելու փոխարեն վերադառնա Հայաստան՝ իրա սիրելի հայրենիքը։ Սա անկախ նրանից թե ոչ լեգիտիմ ՍԴ-ն քանի հիմար որոշում կընդունի, որից ինքն էլ չի հասկանում։ 
- ՔՊ-ն ու կոնկրետ Նիկոլը առնվազն մինչև 23 թիվը, այսինքն հաջորդ ընտրությունները, իշխանություն ա լինելու
- Բոլոր վառված, մանթո, իրանց խելոքի տեղ դրած, ոչխարից քիչ տարբերվող միջակությունները (իրավաբան, պատմաբան, լեզվաբան, բուսաբան ու նույնիսկ ատամնատեխնիկ) մնալու են փոզմիշ, իրանց դուրս էշություններից իրար մեջ հրճվող։

----------

Վիշապ (09.09.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> - Քոչարյանը նստելու ա ու երկար, կարող ա Սերժիկն ու Միշիկն էլ հետը նստեն, եթե, վերջինը երկու կոպեկի դուխ ունենա ու հիմար հոդվածները գրելու փոխարեն վերադառնա Հայաստան՝ իրա սիրելի հայրենիքը։ Սա անկախ նրանից թե ոչ լեգիտիմ ՍԴ-ն քանի հիմար որոշում կընդունի, որից ինքն էլ չի հասկանում։


Էս մեկին ես անձամբ չեմ հավատում։ Ու ահավոր շատ եմ ուզում սխալված լինեմ։



> - ՔՊ-ն ու կոնկրետ Նիկոլը առնվազն մինչև 23 թիվը, այսինքն հաջորդ ընտրությունները, իշխանություն ա լինելու


Լրիվ համամիտ եմ։

----------


## Գաղթական

Սերժիկն ու Միշիկը չիդեմ, բայց իրենք իրենց լավ տեղեկացված համարող աղբյուրները պնդում են, որ Պուտինն ա վիզ դրած Հայաստանյան գաղութում ցանկանում հայտնվել...

----------


## Varzor

> …. Պուտինն ա վիզ դրած Հայաստանյան գաղութում ցանկանում հայտնվել...


Ընդ որում Քոչարյանի հետ նույն խցում:
Ու էդ պարագայում Ստամբուլյան կոնվենցիան պիտի շուտափույթ վավերացվի  :LOL:

----------


## Գաղթական

> Ընդ որում Քոչարյանի հետ նույն խցում:
> Ու էդ պարագայում Ստամբուլյան կոնվենցիան պիտի շուտափույթ վավերացվի


Ստամբուլյան կոնվենցիան Սերժի պրոյեկտն ա:
ՈՒզում ես սիրտը վաբշե կանգնի՞..

Առանց էդ էլ՝ հոտել ա, որ բացի Բակոյից իրա ծնունդը հիշող չկա...

----------


## Lion

> ՀՀ-ում լեգիտիմ ընտրված իշխանություն վերջին 25 տարում առաջին անգամ ա ձևավորվել, իսկ լեգիտիմ իշխանությունից ավելի մեծ ուժ չկա։ Այսինքն, ինչքան ուզում եք ուրախացեք, ապուշություններ գրեք ամեն տեղ, կապիկի պես վեր վեր թռեք մեկա


Էդ չափանիշ չի է - կարող ես լրիվ լեգիտիմ լինել, Նիկոլն իրոք լրիվ լեգիտիմ է, բայց քո գործողությունների արդյունքում կորցնել ժողովրդի աջակցությունը, ինչը քաղաքական ինչ-ինչ զարգացումների պարագայում հնարավոր է բերի արտահերթ ընտրությունների:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (09.09.2019)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Էդ չափանիշ չի է - կարող ես լրիվ լեգիտիմ լինել, Նիկոլն իրոք լրիվ լեգիտիմ է, բայց քո գործողությունների արդյունքում կորցնել ժողովրդի աջակցությունը, ինչը քաղաքական ինչ-ինչ զարգացումների պարագայում հնարավոր է բերի արտահերթ ընտրությունների:


Ամուլսարի պատճառով ժողովդրի աջակցությունը կորցնելու հավանականությունը մոտավորապես էնքան ա, ինչքան՝ նույն Ամուլսարի պատճառով ասենք վախտին Սերժը հրաժարական տար: Իմ կարծիքով շուխուրն ավելի շատ է, քան ռեալ դիմադրությունը: Մյուս կողմից էլ, Ամուլսարը գլխացավանք բազար է, որի մեջ շատ չեն ուզում թաթախվել, որովհետև կարող ա էդքան ռեսուրս (իրավական, ֆինանսական, մարդկային) էլ չունեն թաթախվելու, հետևաբար Նիկոլն ընտրում է իր համար հեշտագույն, ու միաժամանակ հետույքային ճանապարհը՝ հանքը աշխատում է, քանի ռեալ պրոբլեմները չեն երևում, հենց ռեալ պրեբլեմները երևացին՝ հանքը չի աշխատում, սկսվում է հակառակ բազարը՝ ՀՀ-ն ընդդեմ Լիդիանի (դե բնության հերը անիծվում ա բնականաբար): Եթե էս ընթացքում (մինչև ռեալ աշխատելը) մի հատ էլ բնապահպանության, աղտոտումների ու դրանց առաջացրած վնասների մասով ՀՀ օրենքները մարդավարի վերանայեն ու խելամիտ ուղղումներ անեն, ապա ռիսկերը կշատանան ոչ թե ՀՀ-ի, այլ Լիդիանի համար, ու կարող ա Լիդիանը յան էլ տա նույնիսկ (չի բացառվում, որ ուղղակի փող լվալու գործիք ա էս հանքը): Կամ էլ մէ հրաշքով Լիդիանը ոսկի ա հանում առանց բնությունը վարի տալու, էս սաղս սուս: Չմեռնենք, մնանք սաղ, տեսնենք՝ էդ ոնց ա լինում:

----------

Varzor (10.09.2019)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ամուլսարի պատճառով ժողովդրի աջակցությունը կորցնելու հավանականությունը մոտավորապես էնքան ա, ինչքան՝ նույն Ամուլսարի պատճառով ասենք վախտին Սերժը հրաժարական տար: Իմ կարծիքով շուխուրն ավելի շատ է, քան ռեալ դիմադրությունը: Մյուս կողմից էլ, Ամուլսարը գլխացավանք բազար է, որի մեջ շատ չեն ուզում թաթախվել, որովհետև կարող ա էդքան ռեսուրս (իրավական, ֆինանսական, մարդկային) էլ չունեն թաթախվելու, հետևաբար Նիկոլն ընտրում է իր համար հեշտագույն, ու միաժամանակ հետույքային ճանապարհը՝ հանքը աշխատում է, քանի ռեալ պրոբլեմները չեն երևում, հենց ռեալ պրեբլեմները երևացին՝ հանքը չի աշխատում, սկսվում է հակառակ բազարը՝ ՀՀ-ն ընդդեմ Լիդիանի (դե բնության հերը անիծվում ա բնականաբար): Եթե էս ընթացքում (մինչև ռեալ աշխատելը) մի հատ էլ բնապահպանության, աղտոտումների ու դրանց առաջացրած վնասների մասով ՀՀ օրենքները մարդավարի վերանայեն ու խելամիտ ուղղումներ անեն, ապա ռիսկերը կշատանան ոչ թե ՀՀ-ի, այլ Լիդիանի համար, ու կարող ա Լիդիանը յան էլ տա նույնիսկ (չի բացառվում, որ ուղղակի փող լվալու գործիք ա էս հանքը): Կամ էլ մէ հրաշքով Լիդիանը ոսկի ա հանում առանց բնությունը վարի տալու, էս սաղս սուս: *Չմեռնենք, մնանք սաղ, տեսնենք՝ էդ ոնց ա լինում:*


Ամուլսարը սար ա մնալու  :Tongue: 
Իսկ եթե լուրջ, բնապահպանները սենց հեշտ հանձնվողը չեն, մանավանդ Թեղուտի դառը փորձից հետո։ Էն ա, երեք ակտիվիստ նոր լայվ էին մտել, ասեցին, որ սկսում են նորից ակցիաները։
Ինչ վերաբերում ա Նիկոլի՝ աջակցություն կորցնելուն, ապա գուցե ընդհանուր առմամբ էն իրա անունով երդվողներին ու անվերապահորեն հավատացողներին դեռ չի կորցրել, բայց հեղափոխությանը շատ ակտիվ մասնակցած, ուղեղն աշխատացնող մի լայն զանգված լուրջ հիասթափվել ա։

----------

Lion (09.09.2019), Varzor (10.09.2019)

----------


## Lion

> Ամուլսարի պատճառով ժողովդրի աջակցությունը կորցնելու հավանականությունը մոտավորապես էնքան ա, ինչքան՝ նույն Ամուլսարի պատճառով ասենք վախտին Սերժը հրաժարական տար: Իմ կարծիքով շուխուրն ավելի շատ է, քան ռեալ դիմադրությունը: Մյուս կողմից էլ, Ամուլսարը գլխացավանք բազար է, որի մեջ շատ չեն ուզում թաթախվել, որովհետև կարող ա էդքան ռեսուրս (իրավական, ֆինանսական, մարդկային) էլ չունեն թաթախվելու, հետևաբար Նիկոլն ընտրում է իր համար հեշտագույն, ու միաժամանակ հետույքային ճանապարհը՝ հանքը աշխատում է, քանի ռեալ պրոբլեմները չեն երևում, հենց ռեալ պրեբլեմները երևացին՝ հանքը չի աշխատում, սկսվում է հակառակ բազարը՝ ՀՀ-ն ընդդեմ Լիդիանի (*դե բնության հերը անիծվում ա բնականաբար*): Եթե էս ընթացքում (մինչև ռեալ աշխատելը) մի հատ էլ բնապահպանության, աղտոտումների ու դրանց առաջացրած վնասների մասով ՀՀ օրենքները մարդավարի վերանայեն ու խելամիտ ուղղումներ անեն, ապա ռիսկերը կշատանան ոչ թե ՀՀ-ի, այլ Լիդիանի համար, ու կարող ա Լիդիանը յան էլ տա նույնիսկ (չի բացառվում, որ ուղղակի փող լվալու գործիք ա էս հանքը): Կամ էլ մէ հրաշքով Լիդիանը ոսկի ա հանում առանց բնությունը վարի տալու, էս սաղս սուս: Չմեռնենք, մնանք սաղ, տեսնենք՝ էդ ոնց ա լինում:


Բայց ինչ հեշտ ասեցիր՝ հալալա?! Հստակ երևում է, որ Հայաստանում չես բնակվում ու Սևանի թունավորված ջուրը չես խմելու, բնությանդ հերը չի անիծվելու, գենետիկ ուռոդներ չես ծնելու, քաղցկեղով չես հիվանդանալու... հանուն նրա, որ օֆշորային՝ կարդա՝ *հանցավոր*, մի ինչ որ կազմակերպության տերեր թալանեն երկրիդ ոսկու հիմնական պաշարները, քեզ էլ ինչ որ ողորմելի 10-20 տոկոս շպրտեն - հալալա...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Բայց ինչ հեշտ ասեցիր՝ հալալա?! Հստակ երևում է, որ Հայաստանում չես բնակվում ու Սևանի թունավորված ջուրը չես խմելու, բնությանդ հերը չի անիծվելու, գենետիկ ուռոդներ չես ծնելու, քաղցկեղով չես հիվանդանալու... հանուն նրա, որ օֆշորային՝ կարդա՝ *հանցավոր*, մի ինչ որ կազմակերպության տերեր թալանեն երկրիդ ոսկու հիմնական պաշարները, քեզ էլ ինչ որ ողորմելի 10-20 տոկոս շպրտեն - հալալա...


Եղիա․․․ թու, Լիոն ․․․ կարճ ասած մարգարե, մի քիչ որ ուշադրի լինեիր, նկատած կլինեիր, որ ասենք Վիշապը Ամուլսարի շահագործման մոլի հակառակորդ ա։

----------

Varzor (10.09.2019), Վիշապ (09.09.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ամուլսարը սար ա մնալու 
> Իսկ եթե լուրջ, բնապահպանները սենց հեշտ հանձնվողը չեն, մանավանդ Թեղուտի դառը փորձից հետո։ Էն ա, երեք ակտիվիստ նոր լայվ էին մտել, ասեցին, որ սկսում են նորից ակցիաները։
> Ինչ վերաբերում ա Նիկոլի՝ աջակցություն կորցնելուն, ապա գուցե ընդհանուր առմամբ էն իրա անունով երդվողներին ու անվերապահորեն հավատացողներին դեռ չի կորցրել, բայց հեղափոխությանը շատ ակտիվ մասնակցած, ուղեղն աշխատացնող մի լայն զանգված լուրջ հիասթափվել ա։


Բյուր, դու մտածող մարդ ես, գոնե ես քո լիքը մտքերի երկրպագուն եմ, ու ես շոկի մեջ եմ, որ «․․․  քո գործողությունների արդյունքում կորցնել ժողովրդի աջակցությունը, ինչը քաղաքական ինչ-ինչ զարգացումների պարագայում հնարավոր է բերի արտահերթ ընտրությունների» տրիվիալ պրմիտիվիզմը կարող ա քո հավանությանն արժանանա։ Հիասթափեցնող ա ․․․

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, դու մտածող մարդ ես, գոնե ես քո լիքը մտքերի երկրպագուն եմ, ու ես շոկի մեջ եմ, որ «․․․  քո գործողությունների արդյունքում կորցնել ժողովրդի աջակցությունը, ինչը քաղաքական ինչ-ինչ զարգացումների պարագայում հնարավոր է բերի արտահերթ ընտրությունների» տրիվիալ պրմիտիվիզմը կարող ա քո հավանությանն արժանանա։ Հիասթափեցնող ա ․․․


Դե ինչ ասեմ, քո գործն ա։ Բայց մեկը իմ վերլուծելով Ամուլսարը տենց հեշտ չի մարսվելու, գնա։ Ու կա՛մ լրիվ բռնապետության ենք անցնելու արյունահեղությամբ֊բանով, կա՛մ արտահերթ ընտրություններ են լինելու։ Ես հակված եմ մտածելու, որ առաջին տարբերակն ա լինելու, Լիոնը՝ երկրորդ։ Դու էլ լավատես֊լավատես սպասում ես հաջորդ ընտրություններին։

----------

Lion (09.09.2019)

----------


## Lion

> Եղիա․․․ թու, Լիոն ․․․ կարճ ասած մարգարե, մի քիչ որ ուշադրի լինեիր, նկատած կլինեիր, որ ասենք Վիշապը Ամուլսարի շահագործման մոլի հակառակորդ ա։


Մի տանջվիր, նկատել եմ, ուղղակի մի տեսակ աչքս և ականջս սղոցեց, էլի, էդ ասվածի հեշտությունը՝ հաշվի առնելով իրական ծանրագույն հետևանքները:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Բայց ինչ հեշտ ասեցիր՝ հալալա?! Հստակ երևում է, որ Հայաստանում չես բնակվում ու Սևանի թունավորված ջուրը չես խմելու, բնությանդ հերը չի անիծվելու, գենետիկ ուռոդներ չես ծնելու, քաղցկեղով չես հիվանդանալու... հանուն նրա, որ օֆշորային՝ կարդա՝ *հանցավոր*, մի ինչ որ կազմակերպության տերեր թալանեն երկրիդ ոսկու հիմնական պաշարները, քեզ էլ ինչ որ ողորմելի 10-20 տոկոս շպրտեն - հալալա...


Եթե ասենք մղկտալով ու երակներս կտրելով գրեմ, էդ կօգնի՞: Էկոլոգիան հիմնական պրոբլեմն ա, որ ՀՀ-ում չեմ բնակվում, նենց չի, որ մինչև Ամուլսարի բացվելը ՀՀ-ն բացառիկ էկոլոգիայի էտալոն էր: Նայի երրորդ պարբերությունը:

----------

Lion (09.09.2019), StrangeLittleGirl (09.09.2019), Varzor (10.09.2019)

----------


## Lion

Ջոգածա, ապեր, դու էլ նայիր գրածիդ հենց վերևի պոստը  :Smile:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Դե ինչ ասեմ, քո գործն ա։ Բայց մեկը իմ վերլուծելով Ամուլսարը տենց հեշտ չի մարսվելու, գնա։ Ու կա՛մ լրիվ բռնապետության ենք անցնելու արյունահեղությամբ֊բանով, կա՛մ արտահերթ ընտրություններ են լինելու։ Ես հակված եմ մտածելու, որ առաջին տարբերակն ա լինելու, Լիոնը՝ երկրորդ։ Դու էլ լավատես֊լավատես սպասում ես հաջորդ ընտրություններին։


Հարցը նրանում չի, թե ով ինչի ա հավատում։ Ես հավատում եմ, որ մինչև հաջորդ ընտրությունները այլոմորակայինները գալու են ու մեզ տանեն Ալֆա Ցենտավրա (Երեմիա 8:4-12): Հարցը նրանում ա, որ քո կլասի մարդը «ինչ-ինչ գործողությունները հանգեցնում են քաղաքական զարգացումների» բլթոցը համարում ա միտք։  :LOL:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հարցը նրանում չի, թե ով ինչի ա հավատում։ Ես հավատում եմ, որ մինչև հաջորդ ընտրությունները այլոմորակայինները գալու են ու մեզ տանեն Ալֆա Ցենտավրա (Երեմիա 8:4-12): Հարցը նրանում ա, որ քո կլասի մարդը «ինչ-ինչ գործողությունները հանգեցնում են քաղաքական զարգացումների» բլթոցը համարում ա միտք։


Ի տարբերություն քեզ, ես լսում եմ ով ինչ ա ասում  :Tongue:

----------

Lion (09.09.2019), Varzor (10.09.2019)

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Եթե ասենք մղկտալով ու երակներս կտրելով գրեմ, էդ կօգնի՞: Էկոլոգիան հիմնական պրոբլեմն ա, որ ՀՀ-ում չեմ բնակվում, նենց չի, որ մինչև Ամուլսարի բացվելը ՀՀ-ն բացառիկ էկոլոգիայի էտալոն էր: Նայի երրորդ պարբերությունը:


Ըստ էս թեմայի իմ գրառման.Սկի հեղափոխությունը չի փրկի  :LOL:

----------

Varzor (10.09.2019)

----------


## Lion

> Ի տարբերություն քեզ, ես լսում եմ ով ինչ ա ասում


Ու նաև ավելացնեմ՝ ի տարբերություն քեզ, *Տրիբուն*, ոմանք ներքին տակտի ավելի զարգացած զգացում ունեն և չեն տրվում հույզերին կամ այլ սուբյեկտիվ շահերի, իսկ ասելիքի բացակայությունն էլ չեն փոխարինում տափակ ու ձանձրալի իբր հումորով  :Smile:  

Հենց նեղն ես ընկնում, փոխանակ մարդկանց փաստարկներին հիմնավորված պատասխան տաս, Նիկոլենց փչացած պլաստինկեն ես քոքում իր "էսի քոչարյանա-սերժականա", "սրան պաշտոն չտվեցինք, քննադատումա" տխմար երգերով: Ի դեպ ասեմ, հենց էդ տափակաբանությունդ էլ լավագույնս իսկ խոսում է այն մասին, որ ինքդ *սուբյեկտիվ շահ ունես* Նիկոլի իշխանությունում, ընդ որում, որպեսզի դա քողարկես, բայց իրականում, ինքդ քեզ հոգեբանորեն մատնելով, դիմացինիդ ես մեղադրում սուբյեկտիվ շահ ունենալու մեջ: Այս առումով ամենևին էլ պատահական չէմ համարում, որ հատկապես նյարդացար, երբ Աղաջանյան Էդոյի մասին քննադատական խոսք գրեցի: Բա, Գնել ախպեր, երբեմն սենց ֆիասկոներ էլ ես ապրում, երբ քեզ լրիվ մատնում ես:

Ու նաև ավելացնեմ՝ փաստարկներ չբերելը և դրանց փոխարեն տխմար հումորներ անելը ամենևին էլ չի խոսում քո դիրքորոշման ամրության մասին, մարդիկ դա լավագույնս են զգում:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ու նաև ավելացնեմ՝ ի տարբերություն քեզ, *Տրիբուն*, ոմանք ներքին տակտի ավելի զարգացած զգացում ունեն և չեն տրվում հույզերին կամ այլ սուբյեկտիվ շահերի, իսկ ասելիքի բացակայությունն էլ չեն փոխարինում տափակ ու ձանձրալի իբր հումորով  
> 
> Հենց նեղն ես ընկնում, փոխանակ մարդկանց փաստարկներին հիմնավորված պատասխան տաս, Նիկոլենց փչացած պլաստինկեն ես քոքում իր "էսի քոչարյանա-սերժականա", "սրան պաշտոն չտվեցինք, քննադատումա" տխմար երգերով: Ի դեպ ասեմ, հենց էդ տափակաբանությունդ էլ լավագույնս իսկ խոսում է այն մասին, որ ինքդ *սուբյեկտիվ շահ ունես* Նիկոլի իշխանությունում, ընդ որում, որպեսզի դա քողարկես, բայց իրականում, ինքդ քեզ հոգեբանորեն մատնելով, դիմացինիդ ես մեղադրում սուբյեկտիվ շահ ունենալու մեջ: Այս առումով ամենևին էլ պատահական չէմ համարում, որ հատկապես նյարդացար, երբ Աղաջանյան Էդոյի մասին քննադատական խոսք գրեցի: Բա, Գնել ախպեր, երբեմն սենց ֆիասկոներ էլ ես ապրում, երբ քեզ լրիվ մատնում ես:
> 
> Ու նաև ավելացնեմ՝ փաստարկներ չբերելը և դրանց փոխարեն տխմար հումորներ անելը ամենևին էլ չի խոսում քո դիրքորոշման ամրության մասին, մարդիկ դա լավագույնս են զգում:


Մարգարե, Աղաջանյան Էդոն ո՞վ ա։ Հորս արև, լրիվ լուրջ եմ հարցնում։

----------


## Տրիբուն

Լիոն ջան, ու եթե դու մտածում ես, որ դու քննադական լուրջ խոսք ես ասում, որին պետք ա հակափաստարկներ բերել, ապեր, ուրեմն Ապոպն, Ավարիսն ու Տիգրան մեծի փղերը համատիեզերական ճշմարտություններ են։

----------


## Lion

> Մարգարե, Աղաջանյան Էդոն ո՞վ ա։ Հորս արև, լրիվ լուրջ եմ հարցնում։


Էլ մի քեզ ալիբի ապահովիր՝ վերջերս փրփուրը բերանիդ իրեն էիր պաշտպանում՝ կառավարության աշխատակազմի ղեկավարին, էն, որ հիշեցրի դիջեյոտ պահերը... սենսեյ - գիժ մի խաղա, մոտդ չի ստացվում  :LOL:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Էլ մի քեզ ալիբի ապահովիր՝ վերջերս փրփուրը բերանիդ իրեն էիր պաշտպանում՝ կառավարության աշխատակազմի ղեկավարին, էն, որ հիշեցրի դիջեյոտ պահերը... սենսեյ - գիժ մի խաղա, մոտդ չի ստացվում


Ապեր, քո մոտ լուրջ պարանոյայա, բայց ոչինչ, մեր Լիոնն ես, կդիմանանք։ Այսինքն, այսուհետ մարգարե։ 

Բայց քո հոգու հանգստության համար ասեմ, որ կյանքով մեկ փաթեթավորած ունեմ բոլոր տեսակի էդոներին, Աղաջանյաններին, ուզում են դիջեյ լինեն ուզում են՝ բալետ պարող, քեզ էլ վրից  :LOL:  Իմ կյանքի մի վարկյանը որ իրանցից կախված լիներ, կամ ասենք քո կարծիքից, որ ես որևէ մեկի հետ կապ ունեմ, ես խառակիրի կանեի  :LOL:  Լիոն ջան, սենց սթից մթից քեզանից գոհ որ գրում ես, յանի ինձ բռնացրել ես ինչ-որ բանի վրա, հիշի, որ քո մինչև հիմա ապրած սաղ կյանքը իմ մի հինգշաբթի երեկոն ա, ուրբաթի էլ չի ձգում։

----------


## Lion

Էղավ, շեֆ ջան, դու մենակ մի նեղվիր, նյարդերդ խնայիր...  :LOL:

----------


## Varzor

> Էդ չափանիշ չի է - կարող ես լրիվ լեգիտիմ լինել, Նիկոլն իրոք լրիվ լեգիտիմ է, բայց քո գործողությունների արդյունքում կորցնել ժողովրդի աջակցությունը, ինչը քաղաքական ինչ-ինչ զարգացումների պարագայում հնարավոր է բերի արտահերթ ընտրությունների:


Լիոն ջան, կակռազ հենց էդ էլ չափանիշ է՝ լեգիտիմ ընտրված իշխանությունը լեգիտիմ ձևերով կորցնում է ժողովրդի մանդատը։ Էլ դրանից էնկողմ ժողովրդավարություն եք ուզու՞մ։

----------


## Varzor

> Դե ինչ ասեմ, քո գործն ա։ Բայց մեկը իմ վերլուծելով Ամուլսարը տենց հեշտ չի մարսվելու, գնա։ Ու կա՛մ լրիվ բռնապետության ենք անցնելու արյունահեղությամբ֊բանով, կա՛մ արտահերթ ընտրություններ են լինելու։ Ես հակված եմ մտածելու, որ առաջին տարբերակն ա լինելու, Լիոնը՝ երկրորդ։ Դու էլ լավատես֊լավատես սպասում ես հաջորդ ընտրություններին։


Երրերդ տարբերակն էլ կա, նույնիսկ չորրորդը ․․․ և այդպես շարունակ  :Wink: 
Ինչու՞ ենք միայն դիտարկում ծայրահեղ կամ պարզ տարբերակները։ Էդ ե՞րբ է կյանքն ու կիրավիճակը ՀՀ-ում այդքան պարզ եղել  :Smile:

----------


## Varzor

> ….մինչև հաջորդ ընտրությունները այլոմորակայինները գալու են ու մեզ տանեն Ալֆա Ցենտավրա (Երեմիա 8:4-12):


Ես չեմ գալիս  :Blush: 
Կսպասեմ հաջորդ գրաֆիկով ընտրություններին  :Wink:

----------


## Varzor

> Ապեր, քո մոտ լուրջ պարանոյայա, բայց ոչինչ, մեր Լիոնն ես, կդիմանանք։ Այսինքն, այսուհետ մարգարե։


Ի՞նչ մարգարե։ Ինքը նույնիսկ մեր նոր կրոնի հետևորդը չի։
Չլինի աղանդավորա՞  :Think: 

Ապ, դուք կարողա՞ հաճույք եք ստանում իրար սենց փոխադարձ գրառումներից։
Գորձ արեք, գորձ   :LOL:

----------

Lion (10.09.2019)

----------


## Chuk

ՖԲ-իցս




> Շատ ցավալի ա, բայց փոթորկին ու հնարավոր «մեծ ջրբաժանին» մնաց մեկ օր։
> 
> Ու սրա պատճառը մեզնից շատերի խոհեմության պակասն ա։


Տխուր ա

----------


## Varzor

> ՖԲ-իցս
> 
> 
> 
> Տխուր ա


Էդ երբ ես գրել?
Ուզում եմ հասկանալ փոթորիկն ու մեծ ջրբաժանը բաց եմ թողել, թե` ոչ  :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

> Էդ երբ ես գրել?
> Ուզում եմ հասկանալ փոթորիկն ու մեծ ջրբաժանը բաց եմ թողել, թե` ոչ


Էսօր եմ գրել: Ամսի 11-ին եմ ակնկալում: Կարող ա մի քանի օր շիֆթ լինի:

----------

Varzor (10.09.2019)

----------


## Յոհաննես

> ՖԲ-իցս
> 
> 
> 
> Տխուր ա


Ես չհասկացա ինչի մասին է  :Sad:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ի տարբերություն քեզ, ես լսում եմ ով ինչ ա ասում


Ամեն ախամախություն լսելը առողջությանը վնաս ա:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ՖԲ-իցս
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Ու սրա պատճառը մեզնից շատերի խոհեմության պակասն ա։
> 			
> ...


Չուկ ջան, պետք չի միշտ խոհեմությունը ժողովրդից պահանջել, թող մեկ-մեկ էլ իշխանությունները խոհեմություն դրսևորեն։ Ու իմ կարծիքով ամենախոհեմ որոշումն էս պահն Ամուլսարի շահագործման դադարեցումն ա։ 

Ու ապեր, ռելաքս, ոչ մի վատ բան չի լինելու։ Եթե նույնիսկ իրավիճակը սրվի, հակամարտության երկու կողմերում ադեկվատ ուժեր են։ Մի կողմում հեղափոխություն արած ու լեգիտիմ ընտրված իշխանությունն ա, մյուս կողմում հեղափոխություն արած ու Հայաստանի ապագայով իրոք մտահոգ առողջ ուժերն են։ Մնացածը կողքից հավայի շիրա տվող ու պրոբլեմներով հրճվող կապիկներն են, որոնք բացարձակ ոչ մի ռեալ ազդեցություն չունեն պրոցեսի վրա։ 

Էս վիճակից Հայաստանը ամեն դեպքում շահած ա դուրս գալու, քանի որ իրոք առողջ ուժեր են մեջտեղ գալիս, որոնք կարան հակակշռեն իշխանություններին։ Էտ էսօր մեզ պետք ա, որ կապիկները նույնիսկ լուսանցքից դուրս մղվեն։

----------


## Varzor

> Ամեն ախամախություն լսելը առողջությանը վնաս ա:


Իսկ կարդալը՞  :LOL:

----------


## Varzor

Ժողովուրդ, այսօր ՀԲՃ հայտարարությունում մի հատված կարդացի․



> 2018թ․ Ընդերքի և բնապահպանության տեսչական մարմնի ընդունած վարչական ակտով արդեն իսկ դադարեցված է Լիդիանի գործունեությունը, հարուցված է ապօրինի արդյունահանման մասին քրեական գործ, ՇՄԱԳ եզրակացության ուժը կորցրած ճանաչելու մասին գրությունը Շրջակա միջավայրի նախարարություն ուղարկվել է դեռևս 2018թ․,


աղբյուր

Իրոք նման բան կա ու ոչ մեկ դա հաշվի չի առնու՞մ։
Բա դրանից լավ օրինական միջոց են ուզու՞մ։

Արդեն սկեսցի որիշ բաներ մտքովս անց կացնել  :Think:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (10.09.2019)

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ ջան, պետք չի միշտ խոհեմությունը ժողովրդից պահանջել, թող մեկ-մեկ էլ իշխանությունները խոհեմություն դրսևորեն։ Ու իմ կարծիքով ամենախոհեմ որոշումն էս պահն Ամուլսարի շահագործման դադարեցումն ա։ 
> 
> Ու ապեր, ռելաքս, ոչ մի վատ բան չի լինելու։ Եթե նույնիսկ իրավիճակը սրվի, հակամարտության երկու կողմերում ադեկվատ ուժեր են։ Մի կողմում հեղափոխություն արած ու լեգիտիմ ընտրված իշխանությունն ա, մյուս կողմում հեղափոխություն արած ու Հայաստանի ապագայով իրոք մտահոգ առողջ ուժերն են։ Մնացածը կողքից հավայի շիրա տվող ու պրոբլեմներով հրճվող կապիկներն են, որոնք բացարձակ ոչ մի ռեալ ազդեցություն չունեն պրոցեսի վրա։ 
> 
> Էս վիճակից Հայաստանը ամեն դեպքում շահած ա դուրս գալու, քանի որ իրոք առողջ ուժեր են մեջտեղ գալիս, որոնք կարան հակակշռեն իշխանություններին։ Էտ էսօր մեզ պետք ա, որ կապիկները նույնիսկ լուսանցքից դուրս մղվեն։


Տրիբուն ջան, շատ չծավալվեմ, մենակ ասեմ, որ գրել էի «*մեզնից շատերի* խոհեմության պակասը», ու դրա մեջ ներառել էի թե՛ իշխանության մեջ գտնվողներին, թե՛ չգտնվողներին, շարքային քաղաքացի Չուկից մինչև երկրի վերաչապետ Նիկոլը:

Մնացածն էլ, տեսնենք: Եթե կանխատեսումներս ճիշտ են, շատ դժվարամարսելի սիտուացիա կարա ստացվի: Հաղթահարելի, բայց դժվարամարսելի:

----------

Varzor (11.09.2019), Տրիբուն (11.09.2019)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Տրիբուն ջան, շատ չծավալվեմ, մենակ ասեմ, որ գրել էի «*մեզնից շատերի* խոհեմության պակասը», ու դրա մեջ ներառել էի թե՛ իշխանության մեջ գտնվողներին, թե՛ չգտնվողներին, շարքային քաղաքացի Չուկից մինչև երկրի վերաչապետ Նիկոլը:
> 
> Մնացածն էլ, տեսնենք: Եթե կանխատեսումներս ճիշտ են, շատ դժվարամարսելի սիտուացիա կարա ստացվի: Հաղթահարելի, բայց դժվարամարսելի:


Կա տենց բան՝ խոհեմության պակաս: Վայթե համատարած ա: Ասենք էն, որ բանի անունը դրեցինք հեղափոխություն, բայց էդ բանից հետո ոչ Սահմանադրություն ա փոխվել, ոչ օրենսդրություն, ու «հեղափոխականները» «շարժվում են» տհասների գրած օրենքով, ու իբր սաղ հարցերը լուծվել են,  մնացել ա Ամուլսարի թթվային դրենաժների ռիսկերի կառավարելիությունը պարզելը, լիքը խնդալու կամ լալու չափ խոհեմության պակաս ա:
Էն դեպքում, որ՝




> ՀՀ ՔՕ Հոդված 291.
> 
> Ընդերքի պահպանման և օգտագործման կանոնները խախտելը
> 1. Լեռնաարդյունահանող կազմակերպությունների կամ օգտակար հանածոների արդյունահանման հետ չկապված ստորգետնյա շինությունների նախագծման, տեղաբաշխման, շինարարության, շահագործման հանձնելու և շահագործման ընթացքում ընդերքի պահպանման և օգտագործման կանոնները խախտելը, ինչպես նաև օգտակար հանածոների հանքավայրերի մակերեսներն ինքնակամ կառուցապատելը, եթե այդ արարքներն անզգուշությամբ էական վնաս են պատճառել՝
> 
> պատժվում են տուգանքով՝ նվազագույն աշխատավարձի երկուհարյուրապատիկից հինգհարյուրապատիկի չափով, կամ որոշակի պաշտոններ զբաղեցնելու կամ որոշակի գործունեությամբ զբաղվելու իրավունքից զրկելով՝ առավելագույնը երեք տարի ժամկետով:
> 
> 2. Ընդերքի օգտագործման և պահպանության կանոնների խախտմամբ կամ համապատասխան նախագծերի շեղումներով կամ առանց պայմանագրի ընդերքի օգտագործումը, որն էական վնաս է պատճառել մարդու առողջությանը, շրջակա միջավայրին, ընդերքին, դրանում պարփակված օգտակար հանածոներին, շենքերին կամ շինություններին`
> 
> պատժվում է տուգանքով՝ նվազագույն աշխատավարձի յոթհարյուրապատիկից հազարապատիկի չափով, կամ ազատազրկմամբ` առավելագույնը մեկ տարի ժամկետով՝ որոշակի պաշտոններ զբաղեցնելու կամ որոշակի գործունեությամբ զբաղվելուց զրկելով` առավելագույնը երեք տարի ժամկետով կամ առանց դրա:


Մի կողմ դնելով, թե ինչքան տգետ ա ձևակերպված ինքը հոդվածը (որ ասենք «թղթաբանությունով» կարելի է ամեն ինչ կարգին համարել, չնայած տված վնասին) նայենք պատժաչափին՝ ՀՀ ժողովդրին կարելի է միլիարդների վնաս տալ ու պատժվել մեկ միլիոն դրամ տուգանքով (hամաձայն «Նվազագույն աշխատավարձի մասին» օրենքի, պատժաչափերում որպես հաշվարկային հիմք դեռևս կիրառվում է 1000 դրամը):
Ես չեմ ջոկում ինչի շուրջ ա էսքան բազարը, եթե ՀՀ-ի համար ընդերքը գրոշի արժեք չունի:

----------

Lion (14.09.2019), StrangeLittleGirl (14.09.2019), Varzor (14.09.2019), Ուլուանա (15.09.2019), Տրիբուն (14.09.2019)

----------


## Աթեիստ

*ՀԵՂԱՓՈԽԱԿԱՆՈՒԹՅԱՆ ՍՊԻՏԱԿՆ ՈՒ ՍԵՎԸ - Մարինե  Պետրոսյան*


Ընկերներիս մի մեծ մասը՝ բնապահպաններ, ակտիվիստներ, քաղաքական նոր կուսակցությունների, մասնավորապես՝ ՔՈ-ի անդամներ, նաև պարզապես հանրային հարցերով ակտիվ հետաքրքրվողներ, կատեգորիկ դեմ են Ամուլսարի հանքի շահագործմանը, ու քանի որ էսօր Նիկոլը պարզ ասեց, որ թույլ ա տալիս հանքի շահագործումը՝ դրա բնապահպական ազդեցությունը հսկողության տակ պահելու պայմանով, ընկերներս հայտարարում են թե շարունակելու են հեղափոխությունը՝ արդեն Նիկոլի դեմ։


Աննախադեպ իրավիճակ ա։ Ուզում եմ հասկանալ՝ ոնց ստացվեց և ինչ ա սա նշանակում։


Էն, որ Ամուլսարի հարցում կան ընդհատակյա, չերևացող դերակատարներ՝ թե ներքին, թե գուցե նաև արտաքին, որոնք, ունենալով քաղաքական ու ֆինանսական շահեր, հմտորեն շահարկում են հարցը, իմ համար ակնհայտ ա, բայց ես չեմ ուզում էս հարցի վրա ծանրանալ։ Բնապահպանական հարցերը համարյա միշտ են առնչվում մեծ փողերի հետ, իսկ մեծ փողերի դեպքում միշտ էլ գտնվում են տակից խաղացողներ։ Բայց էդ տակից խաղը արդյունքի կհասնի էն դեպքում, եթե լինեն ուրիշ նպաստող հանգամանքներ։ Ցավոք, էս հենց էդ հանգամանքներն եմ տեսնում, և հենց էդ ա ինձ վախեցնողը։ Հենց դրա մասին եմ ուզում խոսել։


Բնապահպան ընկերներիցս մեկը, Ամուլսարի հանքի բացմանը կատեգորիկ դեմ լինելով և տեսնելով որ Նիկոլը դրան ա տանում, վերջերս ֆեյսում գրեց, թե տակն ուրեմն կոռուպցիա կա՝ Նիկոլը կոռուպցիոներ ա դարձել։ Նման բացատրությունն իմ համար ծիծաղելի ա։ Մարդը, որի քաղաքական ամբիցիան պատմության մեջ մտնելն ա՝ Հայաստանը հզոր երկիր դարձնելու միջոցով, իսկ Նիկոլը հենց էդ մարդն ա, չի կարող առաջնորդվել կոռուպցիոն շահով։ Ուրեմն ինչո՞ւ ա Նիկոլը կողմ Ամուլսարի հանքը բացելուն։ Կարծում եմ, որովհետև գլխավոր նպատակի՝ հզոր Հայաստան կառուցելու տեսակետից դա համարում ա անհրաժեշտ, իսկ բնապահպանական ռիսկերը կարծում ա որ կկարողանա պահել հսկողության տակ։ Առողջապահության նախարար Արսեն Թորոսյանը նույնպես կողմ ա Ամուլսարի հանքը բացելուն, հենց նույն՝ ռիսկերը կառավարելի համարելու պատճառով։ Հետաքրքիր ա, որ երբ Թորոսյանը հրապարակային կարծիք հայտնեց Ամուլսարի հարցում, անմիջապես թիրախավորվեց, էդ թվում էն մարդկանց կողմից, ովքեր նրան մինչև էդ ճանաչում էին որպես ներկա կառավարության լավագույն նախարարներից մեկին։ Հետո ֆեյսում սկսեց պտտվել նախորդ տարվա հրապարակումն էն մասին, որ Բնական պաշարների նախարարության երկրաբանության բաժնի գլխավոր մասնագետ Գևորգ Թորոսյանը Ամուլսարի հանքը շահագործելու՝ Լիդիանին տրված թույլտվությունը համարում ա օրինական ու հիմնավոր, և որ նա առողջապահության նախարարի հայրն ա։ Իմ կարծիքով, էս փաստը՝ երկրաբանության մասնագետ հայր ունենալը, Արսեն Թորոսյանին Ամուլսարի հարցում դարձնում ա ավելի տեղեկացված, ուրեմն և նրա կարծիքը՝ ավելի ծանրակշիռ։ Իսկ իմ բնապահպան և ակտիվիստ ընկերներից շատերն էս փաստը հակառակ ձևով ընկալեցին, պնդելով թե ուրեմն նախարարը անձնական շահ ունի՝ Ամուլսարի բացումը պաշտպանելու։ Այնինչ մինչև էդ Թորոսյանին որպես սկզբունքային մարդ գիտեին։ Ինչո՞ւ ա էսպես, ինչո՞ւ են իմ ընկերները անմիջապես թիրախավորում, պիտակավորում հակառակ կարծիք հայտնողներին, ինչո՞ւ խոսակցությունը չի կայանում։ Որովհետև իմ ընկերները հանդես են գալիս որպես հեղափոխականներ։ Իսկ հեղափոխությունը խոսակցության տեղ չի, հեղափոխությունը սև ու սպիտակի տրամաբանության մեջ ա գործում։ 


Ամուլսարի հարցը երևակեց, ակնհայտ դարձրեց էն իրողությունը, որ 2018-ի հեղափոխության մասնակիցներից շատերը էսօր բավարարված չեն դրա արդյունքերով, ցանկանում են շարունակել հեղափոխությունը։ Դա ինքնին վատ բան չի, հակառակը՝ լավ բան ա, քանի որ նշանակում ա որ Հայաստանը չի դոփի տեղում, այլ առաջ գնալու հնարավորություն կունենա։ Բայց եթե էս միտքը տեսականից իջեցնենք գործնականի և քննենք հենց էսօրվա՝ Ամուլսարի հետ կապված կոնկրետ իրավիճակում, կտեսնենք որ ակտիվացած հեղափոխականության ալիքը, հնարավոր ա, էսօր մեզ ոչ թե առաջ տանի, այլ աղետի առաջ կանգնացնի։ 


Բնապահպանների վերջնական նպատակը, գլոբալ առումով, նոր աշխարհի ստեղծումն ա, որտեղ մարդն ու բնությունը ներդաշնակության մեջ կապրեն—պայծառ երազանք ա, ես կուզենայի մի օր տեսնել դրա իրագործումը, ապրել նման աշխարհում։ Ձախերի նպատակը, որոնք նույնպես շատ ակտիվ են Ամուլսարի պայքարում, սոցիալական անհավասարության վերացումն ա—պայծառ երազանք ա, ես կուզեի մի օր տեսնել դրա վերջնական իրագործումը, ապրել էն աշխարհում, ուր մարդ արարածը ազատագրված կլինի կարիքից։ Երազանքները լավ բան են, բայց իրականությունը միշտ կոնկրետ ա։ Ես երջանիկների երջանիկը կլինեի, եթե նշված երազանքների իրականացումը սկսվեր հենց Հայաստանից ու հենց էսօր, բայց ես գիտեմ որ դա հնարավոր չի, հնարավոր կդառնա միայն էն ժամանակ, երբ Հայաստանը տնտեսապես զարգացած երկիր դառնա։ Ու երբ հնչում ա փաստարկ, թե Ամուլսարի հանքի աշխատանքների կասեցումը, երբ դրա համար իրավական հիմքեր չկան, կարող ա մեզ տնտեսական մեծ վնաս հասցնի՝ Հայաստանից վանելով ապագա պոտենցիալ ներդրողներին, և ի պատասխան էս փաստարկի իմ ընկերների կողմից հնչում ա հեգնանք ու քմծիծաղ, ես հասկանում եմ որ մեր երկրում վտանգավոր բան ա կատարվում, որ հեղափոխականության տրոփուն ներվը իմ ընկերներին վտանգավոր ուղղությամբ ա տանում։ 


Ես ծնվել եմ Սովետական Միությունում, քաջ գիտեմ աշխարհի մեծագույն երազանքներից մեկի ձախողման արյունոտ պատմությունը։ Մարքսն ասում էր՝ կոմունիստական հեղափոխությունը պետք ա սկսել զարգացած կապիտալիստական երկրներից։ Լենինն ու ընկերները դա շատ լավ գիտեին, և նույնքան լավ գիտեին նաև, որ Ռուսաստանը զարգացած երկիր չի, դեռ նոր նոր ա ոտքերը կապիտալիզմի սայլակի մեջ դրել։ Գիտեին, բայց շատ էին ուզում կոմունիստական հեղափոխությունը հենց իրանք, հենց Ռուսաստանում անեին։ Ամեն գնով։ Եվ արեցին։ Գինն էլ միլիոնավորների արյունն էր։ Արդյունքն էլ ոչ միայն ձախողումն էր, այլև կոմունիստական երազանքի հիմնովին վարկաբեկումը։ 


Ինչո՞ւ պատմեցի սա։ Որ բնապահպան և ձախական ընկերներիս ասեմ՝ հեղափոխականության վեկտորը սովորաբար դեպի ապագան ա ուղղված լինում, դեպի առաջ, բայց կոնկրետ իրականության մեջ, կախված կոնկրետ քաղաքական իրավիճակից, անզիջում հեղափոխականությունը կարող ա երկիրը դեպի առաջ տանի, կարող ա՝ հետ։ Եթե ձեր համար անընդունելի ա Ամուլսարի հանքը բացելու՝ Հայաստանի վարչապետի որոշումը, եթե ձեր համար անընդունելի ա ներկա կառավարության՝ հիմնականում աջական քաղաքականությունը, դիրքավորվեք որպես արմատական ընդդիմություն, բարձրացրեք ձեր կուսակցության, ձեր գործիչների վարկանիշը, հաջորդ ընտրություններում փորձեք մտնել պառլամենտ, գուցե մի օր էլ ստանաք մեծամասնության քվեն, որպեսզի իրագործեք ձեր ամենահամարձակ ծրագրերը։ Բայց էսօր՝ ձեր անհամաձայնությունը վարչապետի հետ մի՛ էսկալացրեք մինչև բախում։ Կարծում եք թե 2018-ի հեղափոխությունը կիսա՞տ ա մնացել, ուզում եք շարունակե՞լ հեղափոխությունը, ավելի առա՞ջ գնալ։ Շատ լավ ա, հոյակապ ա, հասունացրեք էն իրավիճակը, երբ մի օր կկարողանաք շարունակե՛լ հեղափոխությունը։ Էսօր էդ իրավիճակը չի։ Ամուլսարի հարցում ձեր անհամաձայնությունը էսկալացնելով մինչև բախում, դուք չե՛ք շարունակում հեղափոխությունը, հակառակը՝ հայաստանցիների մեջ վերականգնելով ջղայնության, թերահավատության, հոռետեսության, «թողեմ գնամ ստեղից» տրամադրությունները, որոնցից 2018-ի հեղափոխությամբ հազիվ էինք ազատվել, դուք Հայաստանը փաստորեն վերադարձնում եք հետ՝ դեպի սերժական ժամանակներ։

Աղբյուր՝ https://www.marinepetrossian.com/hy/amulsar

----------

Գաղթական (15.09.2019)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մարինեն լրիվ իրականությունից կտրված տեքստ ա գրել։ Նիկոլենք ու իրենց թիմը բնապահպանների հետ չի ուզում երկխոսել, անընդհատ մանիպուլացնում ա հասարակությանը ու էլի լիքը տենց բաներ։ Հեսա մի ֆեյսբուքյան պոստ էլ ես գտնեմ, որ հենց դրան ա լավ անդրադառնում։
Իսկ Ամուլսարի շահագործման դեմ հենց պետք ա սենց արմատական տրամադրվել, որովհետև Թեղուտի պատմությունն ուզում են կրկնել։ Թեղուտի ժամանակ էլ էին կառավարելի ռիսկերի մասին լոլոներ կարդում։ Իսկ հիմա, երբ ռիսկերի կառավարման ոչ մի գրավոր երաշխիք չկա, բացի Լիդիանի կերած բանավոր երդումից, Մարինե Պետրոսյանն ու Նիկոլն ուզում են մեզ համոզել, թե ռիսկերը կառավարելի են։

----------

Lion (14.09.2019), Varzor (14.09.2019)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Գայանե Շագոյանի գրառումը ֆեյսբուքից

Շատ լավ բացատրում ա, թե ինչ ա կատարվում հիմա ու ինչու են մի խումբ հեղափոխականներ սենց շատ սուր նոր իշխանությունների դեմ դուրս եկել։

Lusine Kharatyan-ի պատին մի քննարկում սկսվեց Ararat Mirzoyan-ի հետ միասին, թե արդյո՞ք Ամուլսարի հետ կապված այսօրվա քննադատողներս արդեն ունենք նախադրամադրվածություն իշխանության դեմ, թե՞ մեր դիրքորոշումը արդարացված է և որքանով ենք երկուստեք պատրաստ քննարկել ան/վստահության խնդիրը: Քանի որ Լուսինեի մոտ քոմենթների ֆորմատը հնարավորություն չէր տալիս ամբողջական տեղադրել տեքստս, փորձեմ դա անել առանձին ստատուսի ձևով:

Պատաասխանելով նախ Lusine Kharatyan-ին: Ես ինձ չեմ բռնացնում ՆԱԽԱՏՐԱՄԱԴՐՎԱԾՈՒԹՅԱՆ վրա, չունեմ այդպիսինը: Այն ինչ ունեմ կանվանեի վստահության կորուստ: Ես ի վիճակի եմ գնահատել և լավը, և վատը, և նույնիսկ ստեղծված պարագայում շատ հարթակներում շարունակում եմ պաշտպանել, փորձում եմ հասկանալ մարդկանց, ում հիմա տեսնում եմ հակառակ ճամբարում: Այո, արդեն կան ճամբարներ, և մենք տարբեր կողմերից ենք հայտնվել: Օգոստոսի 19-ը դա ուղղակի ոստիկանության ինչ-որ գործողություններ չէին, դա փակ փողոցն էր, փակ դռները և լսելու ցանկության բացակայություն: Այնտեղ չթողեցին հնչեցնել այն, ինչը հետո հնչեց ԷԼԱՐԴ-ի հետ սկայպում: Մեզ լսելի դարձնելու համար ստիպված էինք մեքենաների դեմ դուրս գալ, որովհետև Նիկոլը մինչև "քննարկումը" արդեն որոշել էր, դա պարզ էր՝ փակ փողոցից, փակ դարպասներից, ոստիկանների քանակից ևն: Կարիք չկար նույնիսկ իրեն լսել, որ դա հասկանայինք: Սա նախատրամադրվածություն չէ, սա մանթրաժ էր, սա մեզ բոլորիս համար մի մեեեեեեծ սյուրպրիզ էր և, այո, վստահության կորուստ, ոչ թե որ ծեծվեցինք կամ բաժիններ տարվեցին (առաջին անգամը չէ), այլ որովհետև նախապես էր որոշված չխոսել հակառակ կողմի հետ և անել "քննարկման" իմիտացիա, ու դա "սերժիկի լեզուն" էր: Չգիտեմ, "Իմ քայլը" երբևէ կհասկանա՞ թե ինչ արեց օգոստոսի 19-ին: Ինչևէ, դա մեր երկուստեք պարտությունն էր, ավելին՝ դա հեղափոխության պարտությունն էր:

Ararat Mirzoyan ջան, ուզում եմ լինել չափազանց անկեղծ, կարող է դուրդ չգա այն ամենն ինչ կգրեմ, բայց ես գտնում եմ, որ, այսպես ավելի շատ օգնած կլինեմ ձեր իշխանությանը, ուրիշը չունեմ ու դեռ չեմ տեսնում այլընտրանքը, թեև մոտեցել եք շատ վտանգավոր կետի, այն կետին, որտեղ ձեր հնչեցրած ինչ-որ տոկոսների աճ ու նոր թվեր այլևս նշանակություն չունեն (որովհետև դրանց գինը Ամուլսարն է, օնկոլոգիայի հաշվին սրտի ձրի ստենդավորում` մոտավորապես այսպիսի տրամաբանությամբ): Կարող է, ես սխալվում եմ, բայց իմ դիտանկյունից դա այդպես է երևում, և այս դիտանկյունը հաստատ տարբերվում է ազգային ժողովում կամ կառավարությունում հայտնվածների տեսակետից: Ենթադրում եմ, որ այդտեղից այնքան էլ այս սահմանային վիճակը չի երևում, ես դա անվանում եմ "закукливание властей": Դա ոչ թե հաճոյախոսելու խնդիրն է, այլ տրամադրությունները չզգալու, ձեր միջավայրից դուրս եղած մարդկանց չլսելու և չհասկանալու: "Անգրագետ Պողոսը" լեզվի սայթակում չէ, դա դիագնոզ է, նախ՝ խմբակցության, ապա՝ ողջ իշխանության: Սա ցանկացած իշխանությանը ուշ թե շուտ վրա հասնող հիվանդություն է, որը քաղցկեղի նման անտեսանելի է մինչև այն պահը, երբ արդեն ուշ է լինում որևէ բան ձեռնարկել: Ի դեպ, քո տեղը, այն վրա տվող կանանցից ես ոչ թե կնեղենայի,կնեղվեի, այլ կփորձեի հասկանալ ինչու, այդ ի՞նչ սիմպտոմ է, ի՞նչ է փոխվել, որ ես չեմ կարող նույնիսկ դուրս գալ այն մարդկանց մեջ, ովքեր ինձ հետ հեղափոխություն են արել: Այնտեղ հավաքվածները ոչ միայն քո հետ քայլող, փողոց փակող, այլև հեղափոխական հարթակներից խոսողներն ու ստրատեգիա մշակողներն էին: Ի՞նչ եղավ այդ մարդկանց հետ, դա նախատրամադրվածություն չէ, դա վստահության կորուստ է, դա լեգիտիմության կորուստ է: Եվ ձեզ պիտի հենց դա մտահոգի:

Ի՞նչ եղավ, որ այսքան կարճ շրջանում ձեր այդ ահռելի ջանքերի դիմաց մարդիկ սկսում են կորցնել ձեր թիմի հանդեպ հավատը: "Մարդիկ անշնորհակալ են" ձևակերպումը չի բացատրում, այլ քողարկում է պատճառները: Խորհուրդ չէի տա դրանով ինքնասփոփվել: Սա ռեյտինգ իջնելու մասին էլ չէ, դա բնական է, շատերը կարող էին ունենալ ավելի բարձր սպասումներ և հիասթափվել, բայց սա վստահության կորստի մասին է, ընդ որում այն խմբում, որը ձեզ հետ մշակում էր նոր երկրի տեսալականը, ապրումակցում էր, ըմբռնումով էր մոտենում, իրեն ձեզ հետ էր նույնացնում և ձեր հասցեին հնչեցված քննադատությունը ընդունում իր հասցեին, քանի որ ինքը հեղափոխություն անողն էր ու այդ պատճառով պատաստախանատու է նաև ձեր արածի համար:
2018 թ. դեկտեմբերյան ընտրություններն ազատ էին, անկախ, բայց ոչ մրցակցային, քանի որ շտապողականությունը թույլ չտվեց ոչ միայն ձևավորելու նոր կուսակցություններ կամ վերադասավորել եղածները, այլև "ՔՊ"-ին կայանալ որպես մեծամասնությանը հավաքնող ուժի: Եռյակներով պոտենցիալ դեպուտատ ընտրելու նվաստացուցիչ գործընթացը դրա ապացույցներից էր: "Իմ քայլի" 80 պատգամավորները հայտնվեցին խորհրդարանում հիմնականում ի հաշիվ Նիկոլի հանդեպ "սիրո և վստահության" (ավաղ, ոչ ծրագրային դրույթների): Ու պատգամավորներն անընդհատ հիշում են թե ում հաշվին են հայտնվել խորհրդարանում: Ես չգիտեմ ինչ իրավիճակ է ձեր ֆրակցիայի ներսում կամ առանց գաղափարախոսության կուսակցությունում (սա հեգնանք չէ, սա ձեր հնչեցրած դիրքորոշումն է գաղափարախոսության հարցում՝ «առանց իզմերի կուսակցություն»), բայց այս Ազգային ժողովը, ինչպես տեսնում ենք, որը ոչ միայն պիտի օրենքներ ընդունի, այլև վերահսկի կառավարության աշխատանքը, ի վիճակի չէ դա անել, քանի որ իրեն պարտական է զգում միայն Նիկոլին: Գիտեմ, կասես այդպես չէ, բայց այդպես եք ձեզ պահում, կողքից այդպես է երևում: Ամուլսարը ապացուցեց, որ քաղաքացիների շահերի պաշտպանը (թե Նիկոլը, թե խորհրդարանը) իրականում ոչ թե իրենց, այլ մեծ կորպորացիաների շահն է պաշտպանում: Հիմնավորումը՝ թե ինքը օրենքն է պաշտպանում, ծնում է դրանից բխող տրամանբանական հարցը՝ ինչու՞ միայն այն օրենքը, որը պաշտպանում է կորպորացիան և ոչ այն օրենքները, բազմաթիվ օրենքներ, որ կան և կոչված են պաշտպանելու քաղաքացուն: Ո՞վ պիտի Նիկոլին տար այդ անհարմար հարցերը, որոնք տալիս էր յուրաքանչյուր քաղաքացի էկրանի առաջ: Խորհրդարանում չգտնվեց գետ մեկ պատգամավոր, որ իրեն պարտավորված զգար դա անել, հանրային անել, սա շատ կարևոր է: "Անվերապահ աջակցելով" վարչապետին՝ վնասում եք երկրի ինստիտուտների կայացմանը ու վնասում եք նաև այդ իմաստով վարչապետության ինստիտուտը, վտանգում եք հեղափոխությունը, այն դեռ չի ավարտվել, մինչև իշխանության երեք անկախ թևերը չձևավորվեն, չենք կարող խոսել հեղափոխության հաջող ավարտի մասին: Ազգային ժողովի բակում հավաքվածները չեն ստանում իրենց հարցերի ողջամիտ պատասխանը: Ավելին՝ իրենց հարցերը ձեր ամբիոնից նույնիսկ չեն հնչեցվում, քանի որ դրանց պատասխանները Նիկոլն ու կառավարությունը չունեն, քանի որ դրանց միակ ողջամիտ պատասխանը եղած ՇՄԱԳ-ը ուժը կորցրած ճանաչելն է՝ դիմադրելով ԱՄՆ և Անգլիայի դեսպանատների ճնշումներըին ու, միգուցե, էլի ինչ-որ բաներին, որոնց մասին չեք ասում: Չգիտեմ, քանի որ այդ հարցերը ձեր ամբիոնից չեն հնչում: Ու դա նրանից է, որ այս Ազգային ժողովը չի վերահսկում գործադիրի քայլերը, այն դեռ "Նիկոլի թիմի" կարգավիճակում է: Նման դիրքավորումը ձեր կուսակցության դեմ է աշխատում, քանի որ կուսակցությունը դառնում է միայն Նիկոլը, սա կառավարման համակարգի դեմ է, քանի որ ծնում է միանձնյա իշխանություն: Բոլոր բռնապետերը սկզբից շատ սիրված հեղափոխականներ են լինում, չեմ ասում, որ մենք դրան ենք հասել, բայց կան բոլոր նախադրյալները, իսկ երբեմն էլ՝ լուրջ նշաններ: Այսպես են տեսնում իրավիճակը ձեզ սատարողները:

Նիկոլի մենախոսությունները, որ ինքը անվանում է զրույց, դրա լավագույն ապացույցն են: Նույնը ազգային ժողովում է: Ձեզ, միգուցե, թվում է, թե դուք զրուցում եք, բայց դուք մենախոսում եք կամ զրուցում եք միայն վարչապետի հետ, ավելի շուտ նրա համար: Եվ դրա պատասխանատուները Նիկոլի ամենամոտ շրջապատն է, դրա պատսախանատուները դուք եք:
Ամուլսարի հետ կապված՝ մինչև ԷԼԱՐԴԻ սկայպը և դրա արդյունքների անհասկանալի (!) անտեսումը, ձեր պատգամավորների զգալի մասը ոչ թե քաղաքացուն էին դիմում, այլ "անվերապահ աջակցում էին" վարչապետին, իրենց համար կարևոր էր միայն իր կարծիքը: Իսկ այդ պահին, ինչպես հետո նաև ապացուցեց ԷԼԱՐԴԻ հետ սկայպը վարչապետը ուղղակի կամ մոլորված էր իր անվերապահներով, կամ մոլորեցնում էր ձեզ ընտրողներին: Երկուսն էլ սարսափելի է, բայց երրորդը չկա:

Արդյունքում լինում է "Ամուլսար շարժում", որը ստեղծում է մի ընդհանուր ճակատ՝ ծայրահեղ աջերից մինչև ծայրահեղ ձախեր, որովհետև մարդիկ այս հարցում տեսնում են գոյատևման խնդիր և մնացած հարցերը այս ֆոնին դառնում են երկրորդական: Մի բան, որ չի տեսնում Նիկոլն ու իր թիմը՝ և Ազգային ժողովում, և կառավարությունում, կամ չտեսնելու է տալիս: Նիկոլին, կարող է, թվում է, որ իր մենախոսությունը բավարար փաստարկված է և այն ավելի համոզիչ է, քան ԷԼԱՐԴ-ի, մինչ այդ Բրոնոզյանի հրավիրված լավագույն մասնագետների, նույնիսկ Շրջակա միջավայրի կամ բնապահպանական և իրավաբանական հարցերով տարիներ զբաղվող մասնագետների, Գիտությունների ազգային ակադեմիայի գիտնականների ևն փաստարկները (այլ ոչ թե "դուք խոստանու՞մ եք որ ոչ մի գրամ..."): "Անգրագետ Պողոսները" իրականում կարդալ գիտեն, նրանք հավատացին Նիկոլին և հիմա վստահ են, որ սա իրենց երկիրն է, և իրենք իրավունք ունեն ազդելու որոշումների կայացման վրա: Իսկ իր տնից քշվող ջերմուկցին նահանջելու տեղ չունի, քանի որ "անգրագետ Պողոսից" կարող է դառնալ "Պոպլավոկի Պողոս Պողոսյան": Այս ասոցիացաներն առաջանում են, որովհետև ազգային ժողովը ոչ մի նիստում, ոչ մի հարցով չի բարձրաձայնում այս մարդկանց տեսակետը: Քանի՞ պատգամավոր է գնացել տարուց ավել էքստրեմալ պայմաններում սար պահող մարդկանց մոտ, այն մարդկանց ում աշխատանքն ու առողջությունը պատրաստ եք կորպորացիային մատաղ անել: Ո՞վ է այս մարդկանց շահերը պաշտպանում Ազգային ժողովում, քանի՞ հարց հնչեց Նիկոլին հարցուպատասխանի ժամանակ իր այն լայվից հետո, երբ ինքը խնդրեց, "Հարգելի ջերմուկցիներ, խնդրում եմ, գնացեք մեռեք": Սա իմ բառերը չեն, սա ջերմուկցիների ձևակերպումն է, սա նրա մասին է, թե ինչ են այս մարդիկ լսում Նիկոլի լայվերից, իր խոսքը այլևս "անվերապահ" չէ, ինչը շատ լավ է, դժվար իր համար, բայց շատ ավելի լավ, քան նախկին անվերապահ վիճակը,որը հիմա մնացել է միայն կառավարությունում և խորհրդարանում: Սա Նիկոլի դեմ չէ, սա ադեկվատ և հավասարակշռված, փաստարկված որոշում կայացնելու նախապայման է: Մարդկանց այդպիսին դարձրեց ոչ թե ռոբա-սերժական քարոզը, մի փորձեք պարզեցնել իրական ընթացքը, նրանք պարզապես ապրում են հանքից 6 կմ հեռավորության վրա, իսկ ոմանք՝ գրեթե հանքում, և Լիդիանի «իդեալական» ՇՄԱԳ-ի ազդեցությունը արդեն են զգացել, այնքան, որ վարչապետի այցելությունը ունեցավ 0 էֆեկտ: Նա չէր գնացել լսելու, գնացել էր համոզելու, չէր գնացել իրենց շահերը պաշտպանելու, գնացել էր Լիդիանի հաջողության համար իր կորուստները գնահատելու: Գնահատականը՝ բաց սկայպն էր: Քանի՞ պատգամավոր գնաց ջերմուկցիների հավաքին, որ միանգամից ունեցան Նիկոլի տխրչահռչակ լայվից հետո: Ի՞նչ նեղություն, մեկ է "անգրագետ պողոսներ են", չէ որ դուք իրենցից լավ գիտեք թե իրենց ինչպես է ավելի հարմար մահանալ: Նիկոլն է իրենց հանդիպում, Նիկոլն է մեկնաբանում իրենց ասածը, Նիկոլն է իրենց պատասխանում, Նիկոլն է որոշում, Նիկոլն է պատվիրում, Նիկոլն է գործ բացում, Նիկոլն է գործ փակում և այսպես շարունակ: Ազգային ժողովում քաղաքացիների շահերը ներկայացնող գոնե մեկ պատգամավոր կա՞:

ԷԼԱՐԴ-ի հետ սկայպից հետո և Իվանյանի հետ կապված բացահայտումներից հետո Ազգային ժողովի ոչ մի պատգամավոր հարց չունե՞ր տալու այդ կապակցությամբ Նիկոլին, Քննչական տեսչությանը՞, Շրջակա միջավայրի նախարարությանը՞: Իր համար չուներ, դե երևի Նիկոլը հավաքել ձեզ բոլորիդ բացատրել էր, բայց հասկանու՞մ եք, չէ՞, որ ձեզ պատվիրակած մարդիկ մնացին անպատասխան: Նորից, Նիկոլի լայվերը այդ հարցերի պատասխանները չեն տալիս, դրանք ավելի շուտ այդ հարցերից խուսափելու մաստեր-կլասեր են: Թող լինի իմ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքը, կարդացեք այդ լայվերի տակ այսօր գրվող մեկնաբանությունները և կտեսնեք, որ ես մենակ չեմ, մենակ չեմ:

Ի՞նչ է լինում այն երկրների հետ, որոնց խորհրդարանները չունեն իրական և ազդեցիք ընդդիմադիր ուժ, որը կապահովեր այլ կարծիքի ներկայությունը հանրային քաղաքական դաշտում: Այդտեղ հասարակությունները ռադիկալանում են, դրսում են հայտնվում այն խմբերը, որոնք խորհրդարանում ներկայացված չեն: Ձեզ ընտրողները այսօր խորհրդարանում այլևս ներկայացված չեն, նրանց կարծիքն ու տեսակետը ներկայացված չէ ձեր քննարկումներում: Արդյո՞ք հիմա դուք ունեք այդ մեծամասնությունը:

_շարունակելի_

----------

Lion (14.09.2019), Varzor (14.09.2019), Ուլուանա (15.09.2019), Վիշապ (14.09.2019)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

_շարունակություն_

"Իմ քայլի" առաջ որպես անցումային խորհրդարանի մեծամասնության, դրված է անմարդկային խնդիր՝ լինել նաև ընդդիմադիր: "Ընտրողի հետ կապ չընդհատել" ի թիվս այլոց նշանակում է նաև լինել տարբեր խնբերի հավաքներին, նույնիսկ ձեր կարծիքից տարբերվող հավաքներին և նախևառաջ այնտեղ, դուք պատասխանատու եք այդ մարդկանց համար և առջև: Բայց ամենակարևորը, դուք այդ դիրքորոշումը պիտի հնչեցնեք Ազգային ժողովի ամբիոնից, և ձեր գործառույթների և պարտականությունների մեջ է կառավարությանը անհարմար հարցեր տալ, պահանջել հստակ պատսախաններ, Նիկոլի "կռուտիտ"-ները ռացիոնալ և հետևողական հարցադրումներով հասցնել իրական դիրքորոշման պարզեցմանը, Ազգային ժողովը դարձնել մտքերի բախման հարթակ, այլ ոչ թե փակ դռների ետևում մեծամասնության հետ չհամաձայնողներից մանդատ հավաքելն ու ճամփու դնելը: Միգուցե "Իմ քայլին" թվում է, որ իր միաձայն ներկայացչությունը դա թիմի կայացման գրավականն է, բայց մինչև նոր սահմանադրության ընդունումը երկրի և խորհրդարանի կայացման միակ հնարավոր ճանապարհը անկախ պատգամավոր ունենալն է: Մարդիկ ավելի քիչ փողոց դուրս կգան, եթե իրենց տեսակետը հնչի ձեր ամբիոնից, բայց այնքան ժամանակ, որքան ձեզ հետ չհամաձայնողները կմարգիլանացվեն, կդառնան "սև", "պիցցա ուտող" և այլն, այդքան կշատանան փողոց փակողները: Սա այնքան պարզ բանաձև է, որ կարծում եմ, դուք էլ շատ լավ գիտեք, բայց Նիկոլի հետ չհամաձայնվելը ձեզ ավելի սարսափելի է թվում, քան հեղափոխությունը տապալելը:
Լավ արեցիր, որ իջար հավաքվածների մոտ, ճիշտ արեցիր, բայց դա ողորմություն չէր, հուսամ, այդպես չես մտածում, դա տարրական պատասխանատվություն է և պարտավորություն, ոչ թե գրված, այլ բարոյական պարտավորություն: Ազգային ժողովի խոսնակը իջել է Ամուլսարով քուն ու դատար չունեցող, օրուգիշեր այս խնդրի հետ կապված դուռ ու պատուհան ծեծող, նույնիսկ վարչապետի հետ հանդիպումներին գնացող ժողովրդի մոտ և հարցնու՞մ է՝ ի՞նչ նպատակով եք հավաքվել: Ֆորմալ առումով ճիշտ հարց է, երևի, բայց ինչպես տեսնում ես, ֆորմալ կողմը չեմ պահում, անկեղծ և ըստ էության եմ փորձում խոսել: Կարծում ես, ադեկվա՞տ հարց է այս պարագայում, երբ ձեր թիմը պիտի լիներ այս մարդկանց հետ, գոնե այն թևը, որ մինչև հեղափոխություն այս մարդկանց կողքին էր և սերժի օրով նույնպես պայքարում էր Ամուլսարի շահագործման դեմ: Այսպես են "կտրվում ժողովրդից"՝ գալիս հարցնում են ինչի՞ եք հավաքվել:
Նիկոլի ասած, որ եթե դուք մեզ ընտրել եք, վստահեք, կարիք չունեք փողոց փակելու, քանի որ մենք ձեր իշխանությունն ենք, առ ոչինչ է, որովհետև մարդիկ իրենց փաստարկված հարցերը չեն լսում ազգային ժողովի հարթակից, նրանք այլևս ներակայացված չեն այդ խորհրդարանում:

Դուք պիտի անեք անհնարինը, սպանեք ձեր մեջ "Նիկոլի պատգամավորին", դուք նրա վերահսկողն եք, և վստահ եմ, որ դուք էլ եք տեսնում նրա բազմաթիվ սխալներ, բայց փոխարենը քննադատելու, նրան զսպելու, նա է գալիս խորհրդարան և ձեր վրա մատ թափ տալիս: Եվ դուք ոչ միայն դա հանդուրժում եք, այլև վախենում եք, այո վախենում եք հնչեցնել որևէ հարց, որն իրեն դուր չի գա: Սա այն տպավորությունն է, որ քաղաքացին ստանում է ձեր ազգային ժողովի նիստերից: Եզրակացությունը. չունենք անկախ օրենսդիր մարմին, սա ամենակարևոր ինստիտուտի և ժողովրդավարության կայացման նախապայմանի ձախողումն է:

Կներես, որ այսքան երկար էր, սրա կրկնակիից եմ կրճատել և դեռ շատ ասելիք ունեմ, բայց Ազգային ժողովում լսելու պատրաստ մարդ չեմ տեսնում: Այս ամենը շատ մեծ ցավով եմ գրում: Չգիտեմ որքան հաճախ ես ապրել հիասթափություն և հուսահատություն, բայց դա այն է, ինչ զգում են 2018-ի փողոց փակողները:

----------

Lion (14.09.2019), Varzor (14.09.2019), Ուլուանա (15.09.2019), Վիշապ (14.09.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> *ՀԵՂԱՓՈԽԱԿԱՆՈՒԹՅԱՆ ՍՊԻՏԱԿՆ ՈՒ ՍԵՎԸ - Մարինե  Պետրոսյան*
> 
> 
> Էն, որ Ամուլսարի հարցում կան ընդհատակյա, չերևացող դերակատարներ՝ թե ներքին, թե գուցե նաև արտաքին, որոնք, ունենալով քաղաքական ու ֆինանսական շահեր, հմտորեն շահարկում են հարցը, իմ համար ակնհայտ ա, բայց ես չեմ ուզում էս հարցի վրա ծանրանալ։


Էս արտաքին-ներքին, ընդհատակյա, ստորջրյա դերակատարներ, անվտանգության հարցեր ․․․․ 30 տարի լսել ենք, ոչ մի նոր բան չկա։ Հենց իշխանությունները ուզում են մի բան սղցնեն վրեքս, միանգամից ․․․ դուք չգիտեք, ազգային անվտանգություն կա, քաղաքականություն, ներքին-արտաքին, բան-ման։ Ախպեր, ասեք իմնանք, էտ ի՞նչ ռիսկերի առաջ ենք կանգնում մի չմո հանքի շահագործումը թույլ չտալով, որ ազգովի ու լեգիտիմ, ընտրված, չկոռումպացված իշխանություններով չենք կարողանալու դեմն առնել։ Կարող ա, որ ասեք, մենք էլ ազգովի խելոքանանք, ասենք, ախպեր, ճիշտ եք ասում, վարյանտ չկա, էկեք էս անտեր հանքը շահագործենք, մենակ չկործանվենք։ Բայց դնել ու ասել, ոչ մի իրավական հիմք չկա շահագործումը թույլ չտալու համար ու անկառավարելի ռիսկեր կան ․․․․ դե կներեք, չի անցնում։

Ու վաբշե, նոր Ամուլսարի երթն եմ նայում, ու շատ էլ ուրախանում եմ, որ մենք լիքը սկզբունքային ջահելություն ունենք, որը պահանջներ ունի ու դնում ա իշխանությունների առաջ։ Ղլբաշների առաջ չի դնում, թալանչի գռեհիկների առաջ չի դնում։ Դնում ա իրա ընտրված իշխանությունների առաջ, ու էտ շատ լավ ա։ Երևանը առանց երթերի ու մի բան պահանջելու պատկերացնելը մի քիչ տխուր ա  :Blush:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (14.09.2019), Varzor (14.09.2019), Ուլուանա (15.09.2019), Վիշապ (14.09.2019)

----------


## Աթեիստ

1. Ես մի քանի մասնագետի կարծիք եմ հանդիպել, որոնք  նշում են, որ Լիդիանի տեխնոլոգիաները մի քանի գլուխ բարձր են Հայաստանում գործող հանքերից։
Հակառակը չեմ ասի, թե չկան, բայց չեմ հանդիպել։ Մենակ Բյուրի դրած տեքստի պես ջուր ծեծոցի, առանց տեխնոլոգիային կամ ընկերությանը վերաբերող փաստերի։

2. Էս պահին գործող մետաղի հանքերը բոլորը ունեն փոչամբարներ, որոնցում տարեկան տոննաներով թույն ա հավաքվում։ Ու դրանց դեմ «կանաչները» տարիներով պայքարում են, առանց որևէ  արդյունքի։ Իրանց տեսանյութերը նայում ես, լրիվ «мы все умрем» վիճակ ա։

3. Լիդիանը չի ունենալու փոչամբար, ունենալու ա աննախադեպ անվտանգության համակարգեր (Էլարդը նշել ա կոնկրետ 16 համակարգ)։ Որպես նորմալ գործընկեր ինքը գյուղացիներից գնել ա հողերը շատ լավ գներով, ու նույնիսկ որոշ սոցիալական ծրագրեր ա ֆինանսավորել, ինչը իրան էլի բնութագրում ա որպես վստահելի գործընկեր։

Այսինքն էս պահին միակ բողոքն էն ա, որ «կառավարությունը չի կարանալու վերահսկի» ու հերթական «Мы все умрем»։

Ընդ որում, ես վստահ եմ, որ եթե պայմանագիրը կնքված չլիներ, ամենայն հավանականությամբ էս կառավարությունը չէր էլ կնքի, որտև Նիկոլը պոպուլիստ ա, ու դեռ չի կարում դիմի կտրուկ քայլերի։ Նույնիսկ էս Ամուլսարի որոշումը, որ ակնհայտ ա, իրա անձնական որոշումն ա, չի կարում միանգամից հայտարարի։

Բայց պայմանագիրը վաղուց կնքված ա, որոշումը կայացած ա, հանքն էլ գործելու ա։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> 1. Ես մի քանի մասնագետի կարծիք եմ հանդիպել, որոնք  նշում են, որ Լիդիանի տեխնոլոգիաները մի քանի գլուխ բարձր են Հայաստանում գործող հանքերից։
> Հակառակը չեմ ասի, թե չկան, բայց չեմ հանդիպել։ Մենակ Բյուրի դրած տեքստի պես ջուր ծեծոցի, առանց տեխնոլոգիային կամ ընկերությանը վերաբերող փաստերի։
> 
> 2. Էս պահին գործող մետաղի հանքերը բոլորը ունեն փոչամբարներ, որոնցում տարեկան տոննաներով թույն ա հավաքվում։ Ու դրանց դեմ «կանաչները» տարիներով պայքարում են, առանց որևէ  արդյունքի։ Իրանց տեսանյութերը նայում ես, լրիվ «мы все умрем» վիճակ ա։
> 
> 3. Լիդիանը չի ունենալու փոչամբար, ունենալու ա աննախադեպ անվտանգության համակարգեր (Էլարդը նշել ա կոնկրետ 16 համակարգ)։ Որպես նորմալ գործընկեր ինքը գյուղացիներից գնել ա հողերը շատ լավ գներով, ու նույնիսկ որոշ սոցիալական ծրագրեր ա ֆինանսավորել, ինչը իրան էլի բնութագրում ա որպես վստահելի գործընկեր։
> 
> Այսինքն էս պահին միակ բողոքն էն ա, որ «կառավարությունը չի կարանալու վերահսկի» ու հերթական «Мы все умрем»։
> 
> ...


1. Լիդիանը չունի հանքարդյունաբերության փորձ
2. Անվտանգության «աննախադեպ» համակարգեր համաշխարհային հանքարդյունաբերության մեջ չկան
3. Էդ «աննախադեպ» համակարգերի մասին Թեղուտի ժամանակ էլ էին ասում։
4. Մեջբերածս գրառումը ջուրծեծոցի չի, այլ ամբողջն էն մասին ա, որ կառավարությունն ու ԱԺ֊ն հրաժարվում են «Պողոսներին» լսել, հրաժարվում են իրենց ընտրած «Պողոսների» հետ երկխոսության մեջ մտնել, պաշտպանում են ինչ֊որ մի օֆշորային ընկերության շահեր։ Իսկ դա հեչ օքեյ չի։ Մարդիկ դրա համար չէին հեղափոխություն անում ու դրա համար չէին ԻՔ֊ին ձայն տալիս։

----------

Lion (14.09.2019), Varzor (14.09.2019), Ուլուանա (15.09.2019), Տրիբուն (14.09.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Բայց պայմանագիրը վաղուց կնքված ա, որոշումը կայացած ա, հանքն էլ գործելու ա։


Ապեր, պայմանագիր ա էլի, Արգիշտիի արձանագրությունը չի, որ չկարանանք փոխենք։ Երկրներում օրը մեջ օրենք ու սահմանադրություն են փոխում, մենք մի պայմանագիր չե՞նք կարում փոզմիշ անենք։

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (14.09.2019), Varzor (14.09.2019), Ուլուանա (15.09.2019), Վիշապ (14.09.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Բայց պայմանագիրը վաղուց կնքված ա, որոշումը կայացած ա, հանքն էլ գործելու ա։


Ապ, սրանից տեղյա՞կ ես



> 2018թ․ Ընդերքի և բնապահպանության տեսչական մարմնի ընդունած վարչական ակտով արդեն իսկ դադարեցված է Լիդիանի գործունեությունը, հարուցված է ապօրինի արդյունահանման մասին քրեական գործ, ՇՄԱԳ եզրակացության ուժը կորցրած ճանաչելու մասին գրությունը Շրջակա միջավայրի նախարարություն ուղարկվել է դեռևս 2018թ․


Հենց քեկուզ Քկ-ի հրապարակած մոդելավորված տեսանյութը նայելուց հետո, նույնիսկ ոլորտից անտեղյակ, բայց տրամաբանություն ոնեցող մարդու մոտ խիստ կասկածներ են առաջանում Լիդիանի "աննախադեպ անվտանգության համակարգերի" հանդեպ:

Ու ստեղ կան երկու ամենակարևորը կետերը.
1. Մե՞նք ենք տերը մեր երկրի, թե՞ ոչ: Եթե իսկապես մենք ենք, ապա մենք էլ որոշում ենք պիտի հանքը աշխատի, թե՝ ոչ, քանզի երկրի ընդերքը ոչ կառավարության ոչ էլ առավել ևս որևէ պետական պաշտոնյայի սեփականությունը չէ՝ ազգային հարստություն է:
2. ՀՀ-ն չպիտի մնա հանքարդյունաբերության վրա հենված տնտեսությամբ երկիր, ինչի մասին հենց նույն վարչափետը հայտարարել է անձամբ;

Ու ստեղ էլի եմ ասում. մեր երկրն ահավոր շատ կարիք ունի պլոճիկով քաղաքական գործիչների՝ դեֆիցիտ է:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (14.09.2019), Ուլուանա (15.09.2019)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> 1. Լիդիանը չունի հանքարդյունաբերության փորձ
> 2. Անվտանգության «աննախադեպ» համակարգեր համաշխարհային հանքարդյունաբերության մեջ չկան
> 3. Էդ «աննախադեպ» համակարգերի մասին Թեղուտի ժամանակ էլ էին ասում։
> 4. Մեջբերածս գրառումը ջուրծեծոցի չի, այլ ամբողջն էն մասին ա, որ կառավարությունն ու ԱԺ֊ն հրաժարվում են «Պողոսներին» լսել, հրաժարվում են իրենց ընտրած «Պողոսների» հետ երկխոսության մեջ մտնել, պաշտպանում են ինչ֊որ մի օֆշորային ընկերության շահեր։ Իսկ դա հեչ օքեյ չի։ Մարդիկ դրա համար չէին հեղափոխություն անում ու դրա համար չէին ԻՔ֊ին ձայն տալիս։


1. Բայց ունի արդեն տեղադրված համակարգ, որը բավարար ա տեխնոլոգիայի ու մոտեցման մասին պատկերացում կազմելու մասին։ Ինչը թվարկածս մյուս փաստերի հետ միասին (հողերի գնում, սոցալական ծրագրեր) լիքը բան ա ասում։

2. 3.  Աննախադեպ են Հայաստանի համար։ Մետաղի հանք առանց պոչամբարի կարծեմ դեռ չենք ունեցել, դրան էլ գումարի էլարդի 16 պահանջները։ Թեղուտից տեղյակ չեմ, բայց գիտեմ, որ Թեղուտի ժամանակ «վերահսկողը» ՀՀԿ-ն էր։ Իմ համար Սերժի ու Նիկոլի մեջ տարբերություններն ավելի շատ են, քան ընդհանրությունները։

4. Չգիտեմ կոնկրետ որ մարդկանց մասին ես խոսում, բայց ես էլ եմ եղել իրանց իշխանության բերողը, ու իմ համար ՕՔ ա, որ ինչ որ բաներ հաշվի առնելուց հետո սենց որոշում են կայացրել։

Մի երկու բառ էլ երկխոսության մասին։
Կոնկրետ Թեհմինե Ենոքյանը անձամբ հանդիպել ա Նիկոլին, իրան խոսքի իրավունք են տվել, ու քանի որ Նիկոլի որոշումը դուրը չի եկել, ինքը համարում ա, որ իրա փաստարկները հաշվի չեն առել։ Սա խնդալու ա, ուրիշ բան չունեմ ասելու։

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Ապեր, պայմանագիր ա էլի, Արգիշտիի արձանագրությունը չի, որ չկարանանք փոխենք։ Երկրներում օրը մեջ օրենք ու սահմանադրություն են փոխում, մենք մի պայմանագիր չե՞նք կարում փոզմիշ անենք։


Օրենքի ու սահմանադրության սուբյեկտները երկրի քաղաքացիներն են, իրանք էլ որոշում ու փոխում են։

Ստեղ միջազգային պայմանագիր ա։
Տարբերություն ոնց որ կա  :Wink:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Ապ, սրանից տեղյա՞կ ես


Ինչ որ նման բան աչքովս ընկել ա, բայց ոնց որ լուրջ բան չի։




> Հենց քեկուզ Քկ-ի հրապարակած մոդելավորված տեսանյութը նայելուց հետո, նույնիսկ ոլորտից անտեղյակ, բայց տրամաբանություն ոնեցող մարդու մոտ խիստ կասկածներ են առաջանում Լիդիանի "աննախադեպ անվտանգության համակարգերի" հանդեպ:


Վստահ եմ, որ եթե տենց մոդելավորած ատոմակայանը ցույց տային, ես վաղուց երկրից փախել էի։




> Ու ստեղ կան երկու ամենակարևորը կետերը.
> 1. Մե՞նք ենք տերը մեր երկրի, թե՞ ոչ: Եթե իսկապես մենք ենք, ապա մենք էլ որոշում ենք պիտի հանքը աշխատի, թե՝ ոչ, քանզի երկրի ընդերքը ոչ կառավարության ոչ էլ առավել ևս որևէ պետական պաշտոնյայի սեփականությունը չէ՝ ազգային հարստություն է:
> 2. ՀՀ-ն չպիտի մնա հանքարդյունաբերության վրա հենված տնտեսությամբ երկիր, ինչի մասին հենց նույն վարչափետը հայտարարել է անձամբ;
> 
> Ու ստեղ էլի եմ ասում. մեր երկրն ահավոր շատ կարիք ունի պլոճիկով քաղաքական գործիչների՝ դեֆիցիտ է:


1. Մենք, որպես ժողովրդավարական երկիր ընտրել են իշխանություններին։ Ու էդ մնացած հարցերը (ընդերք, ներքին հարստություն ու այլ լոլոներ) լուծվում են գործող իշխանությունների միջոցով։

2. Չպտի մնա, բայց թռիչքաձև անցումն էլ ֆանտաստիկայի ժանրից ա (ոնց որ վախտին Ջերմուկ ծախելով երկիր պահելը)։

----------


## Varzor

> Ինչ որ նման բան աչքովս ընկել ա, բայց ոնց որ լուրջ բան չի։


Ապ, դե արդեն չեմ պատկերացնում, թե քո համար ինչնա լուրջ: Կարող կառավարության շենքում նստած մորուքով կլոունը?  :Dntknw: 



> Վստահ եմ, որ եթե տենց մոդելավորած ատոմակայանը ցույց տային, ես վաղուց երկրից փախել էի։


Խոսքը տեսանյութի մասին չի, այլ հնչեցվող տուֆտա, անգրագետ, ես նույնիսկ կասեի անասուն հիմնավորումները: Մի հատ թերթի բուդկա չեն կարում վերահսկեն ու կառավարեն, բայց արի ու տես, որ եղանակն ու տեղումներն են կառավարում: Էշություն ու դեբիլություն` լրիվ իրանց մակարդակին ու ուղեղին համապատասխան  :Bad: 



> 1. Մենք, որպես ժողովրդավարական երկիր ընտրել են իշխանություններին։ Ու էդ մնացած հարցերը (ընդերք, ներքին հարստություն ու այլ լոլոներ) լուծվում են գործող իշխանությունների միջոցով։


Ու հենց ստեղ էլ երկու ոտքով ընկել ենք ք*քը? Որ ընտրել ենք, ուրեմն վերջ? Արդեն ինչ ուզեն կարող են անել, թե էլի պիտի մեր շահերը պաշտպանեն ու մեր կարծիքը հաշվի առնեն:
համ էլ բոլորը չի, որ ընտրել են: Մեկը հենց ես: Ուրեմն ինչ? Էս էրկիրն իմ երկիրը չի, քանի որ կառավարությունն իմը չի? Ապ էս կռուտիտով արտահայտությունները խնդրում եմ ինձ մի հասցեագրեք էլի` հանգիստ կարող եմ ցինիզմի տեղ ընդունել:



> 2. Չպտի մնա, բայց թռիչքաձև անցումն էլ ֆանտաստիկայի ժանրից ա (ոնց որ վախտին Ջերմուկ ծախելով երկիր պահելը)։


Փաստորեն մեկ դեռ չսկսված արդյունահանման դադարեցումը դիտարկում ես "թռիչքաձև անցում"? Հալալա քեզ, էլ բան չունեմ ավելացնելու  :Sad:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (14.09.2019)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Մենակ վերջի կետին կանդրադառնամ։

եթե դու մենակ մի հանքի բացումը կասեցնելով համարում ես, որ չմնացիր հանքաարդյունաբերական երկիր, այսինքն արդեն գործող ու էկոլոգիային ռեալ վնաս տվող հանքերի գործելուն լրիվ նորմալ ես նայում, ես էլ բան չեմ կարա ավելացնեմ։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Օրենքի ու սահմանադրության սուբյեկտները երկրի քաղաքացիներն են, իրանք էլ որոշում ու փոխում են։
> 
> Ստեղ միջազգային պայմանագիր ա։
> Տարբերություն ոնց որ կա


Պայմանագիր ա, թե՞ հանքարդյունահանման լիցենզիա Լիդիանին։ 

Կամ եթե նույնիսկ պայմանագիր ա, Լիդիանը գրանցված ա Ջերսիում, իսկ Հայաստանը Ջերսիի հետ BIT չունի, որով կարգավորվում են փոխադարձ ներդրումները։ Այսինքն Լիդան Ինթերնեշնլը չի կարա մեզ դատի տա։ Դրա համար էլ Լիդիանը ափալ թափալ Կանադայում ու ՄԹ-ում երկու հատ դուրստր ա բացել, որ կարա յանի մեզ դատի տա, քանի որ էտ երկրների հետ BIT ունենք ստորգրված։ 

Բայց էս վերջերս մի երկու խելոք իրավաբան բացատրեցին, որ կարող ա միջազգային դատարանը հայտերը չընդունի, քանի որ ակնհայտ ա, որ էտ կամպանիաները վերջերս բացել են հենց դատի տալու համար, այսինքն ակնհայտ իրավունքի չարաշահում կա։   

Ու վաբշե, եթե նույնիսկ միջազգային պայմանագիր ա, էտ ի՞նչ ա նշանակում, էտ ի՞նչ մի գերագույն, սենց սարսափազդու, սենց կործանարար երևույթ ա, որ վախենում ենք։ ԻՆչ մի բոբո են սարքել, միջազգային պայմանագիիիիր, բան ման։ Հորս արև, պայմանագիր ա, էլի, քաքը չենք ընկել։ Ու սենց դիլետանտ ու պրիմիտիվ եմ ասում, բայց տհաճ ա լսել, երբ էլի ու էի սաղ քաղաքականությունը կառուցվում ա ինչ-որ վախի վրա․ միջազգային պայմանագիր ենք կնքել, որ չկատարենք, վերջ, քանդվում ենք, մեր ազնիվ ցեղը կորում ա։

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (14.09.2019), Varzor (14.09.2019), Ուլուանա (15.09.2019), Վիշապ (15.09.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մենակ վերջի կետին կանդրադառնամ։
> 
> եթե դու մենակ մի հանքի բացումը կասեցնելով համարում ես, որ չմնացիր հանքաարդյունաբերական երկիր, այսինքն արդեն գործող ու էկոլոգիային ռեալ վնաս տվող հանքերի գործելուն լրիվ նորմալ ես նայում, ես էլ բան չեմ կարա ավելացնեմ։


Ապեր, դե մի տեղից պե՞տք ա սկսել։ Թող Ամուլսարից սկսվի։ Եթե ուզում ենք մենակ հանքարդյունաբերո երկիր չմնանք, հաստատ Ամուլսարը չշահագործելով դրան ավելի արագ ենք հասնելու, քան շահագործելով։

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (14.09.2019), Varzor (14.09.2019), Ուլուանա (15.09.2019), Վիշապ (15.09.2019)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ապեր, դե մի տեղից պե՞տք ա սկսել։ Թող Ամուլսարից սկսվի։ Եթե ուզում ենք մենակ հանքարդյունաբերո երկիր չմնանք, հաստատ Ամուլսարը չշահագործելով դրան ավելի արագ ենք հասնելու, քան շահագործելով։


Ու պլյուս Ամուլսարից չի սկսվել, Թեղուտից ա սկսվել։ Ավելի հեռուն կարամ գնամ ու ասեմ, որ անցյալ տարվա հեղափոխությունը հենց Թեղուտից ա սկսվել։ Բայց բացի Թեղուտից բնապահպանները մյուս հանքերին էլ են անդրադարձել, էլ դոկումենտալներ են նկարել, էլ ինչ ասես։ Նենց չի էլի, որ հանկարծակի Ամուլսարի դեմ դուրս էկան։ Ուղղակի շուխուռը մեծ ա, որտև էս իշխանություններից ուրիշ բան էին սպասում, ոչ թե Լիդիանը երդում ա կերել, որ սաղ լավ ա լինելու։

----------

Varzor (14.09.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Մենակ վերջի կետին կանդրադառնամ։
> 
> եթե դու մենակ մի հանքի բացումը կասեցնելով համարում ես, որ չմնացիր հանքաարդյունաբերական երկիր, այսինքն արդեն գործող ու էկոլոգիային ռեալ վնաս տվող հանքերի գործելուն լրիվ նորմալ ես նայում, ես էլ բան չեմ կարա ավելացնեմ։


Ոչ, սխալ ենթադրություն ես անում: Բազմիցս ասել եմ` Հայաստանում ընդերքը պիտի արդյունահանվի հնաավորինս քիչ և միայն սեփական կարիքների/սեփական արտադրության համար: Եվ դա պիտի կատարվի առավելագույն հնարավոր անվտանգության և բնապահպանական նորմերին համապատասխան:
Տրամաբանությունը պարզ է.
1. Ընդերքը երկրի *չվերականգնվող* ռեսուրսներից է, անսահմանափակ չէ և պետք է այդ ռեսուրսը հնարավորինս օպտիմալ օգտագործվի` հնավաոր երկարաժամկետ կտրվածքով:
2. Եթե որևէ հանքի շահագործման հետևանքով առաջացած էկոլոգիական խնդիրները և դրանց ազդեցությունը մարդկանց և բնության վրա ավելի թանկ և երկարաժամկետ են, քան հանքից ստացվող օգուտը, ապա որևէ պարագայում այն չպիտի շահագործվի` բացառությամբ երկրի և ժողովրդի համար կենսական և օրհասական խնդիրների լուծումն ապահովելու համար (Պղինձդ ուրիշին չպիտի տաս` թնդանոթ պիտի ձուլենք...)
3. Որևէ տնտեսվարող սուբյեկտ ուղղակի իրավունք չունի, օգտվելով պետական և ազգային ռեսուրսներից, ստանալ ավելի եկամուտ, քան կստանա պետությունը:

Էս կոնտեքստում Ամուլսարի շահագործումը պիտի դադարեցվի: Պիտի կասեցվեն բոլոր դեռևս չշահագործվող հանքերի աշխատանքները: Պիտի վերանայվի բոլոր գործող հանքերի շահագործման անհրաժեշտությունը:
Որևէ մեկի համար գաղտնի՞ք է, որ ԽՍՀՄ տարիներին բնապահպանության վրա թքած ունեին, իսկ նախորդ բոլոր իշխանություններում կոռուպցիան ուղղակի ծաղկում էր: Ըստ այդմ ցանկացած հանքի շահագործման թույլատվություն, որը տրվել է նախորդ իշխանությունների օրոք արդեն իսկ խիստ կասկածելի է և ենթակա է վերանայման: Նույն կերպ և ԽՍՀՄ տարիներից, նույնիսկ ցարական ժամանակներից շահագործվող հանքերի համար՝ չենք վստահում:
Բացի այդ տեխնոլոգիաները և գիտությունները զարգանում են, այդ թվում և բնապահպանությունը: Հնարավոր չէ՞, որ ասենք 25 տարի առաջվա բնապահպանական նորմերով հանքի ահագործումը նորմալ է եղել, բայց ներկայուս անթույլատրելի է:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (14.09.2019)

----------


## Վիշապ

Էն որ անցած տարի մտածում էինք, ոգևորությունն ու էմոցիաներն անցնելու են, մնալու է բորշությունը, վայթե տենց էլ եղավ:
Իմ կարծիքով էս Ամուլսարի աղմուկը պարզապես լակմուսի թուղթ է, որ երկիրը ոնց անոռուգլուխ կար, տենց էլ մնացել է։ 
Էս նույնիսկ ինձ՝ մոլորակի մյուս ծերին դիվանի վրա վեր ընկած, կուշտ փորով կայֆավատ լինող Վիշապիս համար է պարզ:

«Անվտանգ տեխնոլոգիաներ», «իրավական դաշտ», բլա բլա բլա, սրանք սաղ ներկա դրության համար հավայի ջուրծեծոցի թեմաներ են, այսինքն ակտուալ խնդիրը Ամուլսարը չի, Ամուլսարը ոչ թե պրոբլեմի պատճառ է, այլ՝ հետևանք, ու էս պահի դրությամբ իրականում պատճառից շեղող թեմա է:
Նախ երկրում հեղափոխություն որպես այդպիսին տեղի չի ունեցել, տեղի է ունեցել իշխանափոխություն: Մենք ազգովի իքներս մեզ հիմարացնում ենք տեղի ունեցածի անունը դնելով հեղափոխություն: Դեռևս Քրիստոսից առաջ Արիստոտելեսն է ասել, որ հեղափոխությունը, դա երկրի սահմանադրության ամբողջական, կամ հատվածական փոփոխությունն է, որը ենթադրում է խոշորագույն փոփոխություններ կառավարման ձևի մեջ: 
Մեր պարագայում տեղի է ունեցել նույնիսկ մասնակի իշխանափոխություն, որովհետև դատական իշխանությունը գրեթե չի փոխվել: 
Իսկ էս նոր եկած մարդիկ, ոնց որ նախկինները, չունեն լուրջ ֆունդամենտալ ծրագիր թղթի վրա, կամ իրենց մտքում, նույն կերպ իրավիճակային յոլա են գնում, ոնց նախկինները, միակ բացառությունն էն ա, որ իբր չեն գողանում, այսինքն իբր քաղաքական կամք ունեն ազնիվ լինելու, չգողանալու ու պուպուշ լինելու: Կարծում եմ էդքանը խիստ անբավարար ա Հայաստանի նման երկիրը արագ քաքի միջից հանելու համար: Ու վարչապետն էլ բացի պուպուշ լինելուց այլ սկզբունքներ նման ա, որ չունի էլ, ասենք չգիտի, հիմա երկիրը պիտի մնա «ընդերքը քանդող, հանքարդյունաբերական», թե՞ պիտի դառնա «տեխնոլոգիական»: Որ իմանար, Ամուլսարի հարցը դեռևս անցած տարի չորով լուծած կլիներ, ժողովրդի գերակշիռ մեծամասնության աջակցությունը վայելող ազատ անկախ երկրի վարչապետը:

Նորմալ զարգացած, իրենց երկրի, բնության ու հենց իրենց նկատմամբ հարգանք ունեցող քաղաքացիների երկրում ծիծաղելի ա պատկերացնել առողջարանի կողքը հանքավայրի գոյությունը, ասենք ո՞նց կընկալեք հանգստի գնացած մարդու, որը զբոսնում ա մոտավորապես սենց տեսադաշտի կողքերը (թեկուզ հեռվից ա տեսնում)՝

----------

Life (15.09.2019), StrangeLittleGirl (14.09.2019), Varzor (14.09.2019)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Ոչ, սխալ ենթադրություն ես անում: Բազմիցս ասել եմ` Հայաստանում ընդերքը պիտի արդյունահանվի հնաավորինս քիչ և միայն սեփական կարիքների/սեփական արտադրության համար:* Եվ դա պիտի կատարվի առավելագույն հնարավոր անվտանգության և բնապահպանական նորմերին համապատասխան:*
> Տրամաբանությունը պարզ է.
> 1. Ընդերքը երկրի *չվերականգնվող* ռեսուրսներից է, անսահմանափակ չէ և պետք է այդ ռեսուրսը հնարավորինս օպտիմալ օգտագործվի` հնավաոր երկարաժամկետ կտրվածքով:
> 2. Եթե որևէ հանքի շահագործման հետևանքով առաջացած էկոլոգիական խնդիրները և դրանց ազդեցությունը մարդկանց և բնության վրա ավելի թանկ և երկարաժամկետ են, քան հանքից ստացվող օգուտը, ապա որևէ պարագայում այն չպիտի շահագործվի` բացառությամբ երկրի և ժողովրդի համար կենսական և օրհասական խնդիրների լուծումն ապահովելու համար (Պղինձդ ուրիշին չպիտի տաս` թնդանոթ պիտի ձուլենք...)
> 3. Որևէ տնտեսվարող սուբյեկտ ուղղակի իրավունք չունի, օգտվելով պետական և ազգային ռեսուրսներից, ստանալ ավելի եկամուտ, քան կստանա պետությունը:
> 
> Էս կոնտեքստում Ամուլսարի շահագործումը պիտի դադարեցվի: Պիտի կասեցվեն բոլոր դեռևս չշահագործվող հանքերի աշխատանքները: Պիտի վերանայվի բոլոր գործող հանքերի շահագործման անհրաժեշտությունը:
> Որևէ մեկի համար գաղտնի՞ք է, որ ԽՍՀՄ տարիներին բնապահպանության վրա թքած ունեին, իսկ նախորդ բոլոր իշխանություններում կոռուպցիան ուղղակի ծաղկում էր: Ըստ այդմ ցանկացած հանքի շահագործման թույլատվություն, որը տրվել է նախորդ իշխանությունների օրոք արդեն իսկ խիստ կասկածելի է և ենթակա է վերանայման: Նույն կերպ և ԽՍՀՄ տարիներից, նույնիսկ ցարական ժամանակներից շահագործվող հանքերի համար՝ չենք վստահում:
> Բացի այդ տեխնոլոգիաները և գիտությունները զարգանում են, այդ թվում և բնապահպանությունը: Հնարավոր չէ՞, որ ասենք 25 տարի առաջվա բնապահպանական նորմերով հանքի ահագործումը նորմալ է եղել, բայց ներկայուս անթույլատրելի է:


Կներես, բայց ընդգծածս մասից հետո էլ չեմ կարդացել։ Իմաստ չեմ տեսնում։

Մյուսներին էլ միանգամից պատասխանեմ։
Եթե դուք միջազգային պայմանագրի միակողմանի խզմանը տենց եք նայի, էլի շարունակելու իմաստ չեմ տեսնում։ Քննարկման ընդհանուր եզր պարզապես չկա։

----------


## Varzor

> Կներես, բայց ընդգծածս մասից հետո էլ չեմ կարդացել։ Իմաստ չեմ տեսնում։
> 
> Մյուսներին էլ միանգամից պատասխանեմ։
> Եթե դուք միջազգային պայմանագրի միակողմանի խզմանը տենց եք նայի, էլի շարունակելու իմաստ չեմ տեսնում։ Քննարկման ընդհանուր եզր պարզապես չկա։


 :LOL: 
Ախր տեխնիկական աշխարհի մարդ ես, գոնե դու տենց բան պիտի չասեիր: Էդ ընդգծածդ հատվածը "Եվ" ով է սկսվում: Իսկ դա արդեն իսկ զուտ մաթեմատիկորեն նշանակում է, որ առանձին հանդես գալ չի կարող ու ընդգծումդ լրիվ անիմաստ է դառնում՝ թերի: Մանավանդ, որ մնացածն էլ չես կարդացել:

Ու էդ ի՞նչ միջազգային պայմանագիր է: Մի հատ կլուսավորե՞ս, որ ընդհանուր եզր լինի: Ու՞րա էդ պայմանագիրը: Ի՞նչ են բոլորիս ինչ-որ աներևույթ բոբոներով վախեցնում: Բերանները ջուր առնելու կամ ուղղակի օդը տատանելու փոխարեն թող հենց այդպես էլ իրավիճակը ներկայացնեն: Դրանից հետո էլի մենք կորոշենք:
Ու ըստ քեզ միջազգային պարտավորություն ունենք մեր երկիրը մխտռելու՞  :Shok: 
Նույնիկս եթե այդպիսի ապազգային պայմանագիր կա, ապա ո՞վ է այն կնքել: Հանցավոր իշխանությունները՞: Ու եթե դրան հիմա հետևում են, ուրեմն ներկայիս իշխանություններն էլ են հանցավոր ու պիտի օր առաջ ռադները քաշեն՝ վռնդվեն:

Իմ համար Նիկոլի, ՔԿ-ի, Լիդիանի ու մնացած "պետք է շահագործվի" արտասանվող բառերը ու էդ աներևույթ միջազգային պայմանագիրը ավելի արժեք ու կշիռ չունեն քան փուչիկի միջի օդը:
Ու ե՞րբ է մեր միջից "միջազգային ստրուկի" բարդույթը դուրս գալու: Պետք է՞ հիշեցնեմ, որ Սևրի պայմանագիրն էլ է միջազգային:

Նույնիսկ եթե ենթադրենք, որ էսօր պետությունը պիտի ֆինանսական բեռի տակ մտնի, ապա չարժե դա անել, եթե դրա հետևանքով վաղն ավելի լավն ու մաքուր կլինի՝ ավելի օրինական, ավելի վստահելի ու հեռանկարային:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (15.09.2019)

----------


## Varzor

Ու հիմա ի՞նչ է ստացվում:
Ոնց որ մեկն ասես.
"Դու պիտի համաձայնվես ամեն օր փոքր չափաբաժիններով թույն խմել, որպեսզի մի ինչ-որ ընկերություն մի քանի միլիարդ եկամուտ կունենա: Դե քեզ էլ տարեկան մի քանի տասնյակ միլիոն փող կտա: Հակառակ դեպքում քեզ վրա կբարկանան հարևան միջազգային ձյաձյաները ու դու ստիպված կլինես մեծ տուգանք վճարել":

Որևէ ինքնապահպանման բնազդով օժտված, խելքը գլխին մեկը էդ առաջարկին կհամաձայնի՞:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (15.09.2019)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ու հիմա ի՞նչ է ստացվում:
> Ոնց որ մեկն ասես.
> "Դու պիտի համաձայնվես ամեն օր փոքր չափաբաժիններով թույն խմել, որպեսզի մի ինչ-որ ընկերություն մի քանի միլիարդ եկամուտ կունենա: Դե քեզ էլ տարեկան մի քանի տասնյակ միլիոն փող կտա: Հակառակ դեպքում քեզ վրա կբարկանան հարևան միջազգային ձյաձյաները ու դու ստիպված կլինես մեծ տուգանք վճարել":
> 
> *Որևէ ինքնապահպանման բնազդով օժտված, խելքը գլխին մեկը էդ առաջարկին կհամաձայնի՞:*


Իհարկե ոչ։ Բայց ստեղ մի նրբություն կա. Լիդիանին կանաչ լույս տվող Նիկոլն ու իրա կառավարությունը էդ փոքր չափաբաժիններով թույն խմողը չի։ Դրա համար միջազգային ձյաձյաները ավելի վախենալու են թվում իրան, քան թույնը։

----------

Varzor (15.09.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Իհարկե ոչ։ Բայց ստեղ մի նրբություն կա. Լիդիանին կանաչ լույս տվող Նիկոլն ու իրա կառավարությունը էդ փոքր չափաբաժիններով թույն խմողը չի։ Դրա համար միջազգային ձյաձյաները ավելի վախենալու են թվում իրան, քան թույնը։


Դե իհարկէ ճիշտ ես: Թույն խմողը մենք ենք, ու դրանք համաձայն չենք: Բայց արի ու տես, որ մեր շարքերում էլ կան շատերը, որ մեզ համոզում են էդ թույնը խմել: Այ իրենց ոչ մի կորպ չեմ կարողանում հասկանալ: Իրենք ուրիշ երկրի՞ց են:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (15.09.2019), Ուլուանա (15.09.2019)

----------


## Chuk

> Կա տենց բան՝ խոհեմության պակաս: Վայթե համատարած ա: Ասենք էն, որ բանի անունը դրեցինք հեղափոխություն, բայց էդ բանից հետո ոչ Սահմանադրություն ա փոխվել, ոչ օրենսդրություն, ու «հեղափոխականները» «շարժվում են» տհասների գրած օրենքով, ու իբր սաղ հարցերը լուծվել են,  մնացել ա Ամուլսարի թթվային դրենաժների ռիսկերի կառավարելիությունը պարզելը, լիքը խնդալու կամ լալու չափ խոհեմության պակաս ա:
> Էն դեպքում, որ՝
> 
> 
> 
> Մի կողմ դնելով, թե ինչքան տգետ ա ձևակերպված ինքը հոդվածը (որ ասենք «թղթաբանությունով» կարելի է ամեն ինչ կարգին համարել, չնայած տված վնասին) նայենք պատժաչափին՝ ՀՀ ժողովդրին կարելի է միլիարդների վնաս տալ ու պատժվել մեկ միլիոն դրամ տուգանքով (hամաձայն «Նվազագույն աշխատավարձի մասին» օրենքի, պատժաչափերում որպես հաշվարկային հիմք դեռևս կիրառվում է 1000 դրամը):
> Ես չեմ ջոկում ինչի շուրջ ա էսքան բազարը, եթե ՀՀ-ի համար ընդերքը գրոշի արժեք չունի:


Ընկեր, դու կարա՞ս հիմնավորես, որ մեջբերածդ հոդվածները խախտվել են, թե՞ շարքային կիսակրթված կիսաակտիվիստների բանակն ես լրացրել:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ընկեր, դու կարա՞ս հիմնավորես, որ մեջբերածդ հոդվածները խախտվել են, թե՞ շարքային կիսակրթված կիսաակտիվիստների բանակն ես լրացրել:


Ես լրիվ ուրիշ բան եմ ասել, ընկեր։ Հասկանալու համար քթի ծակ ա պետք, կրթված լինելը կարող ա չօգնի։

----------

Varzor (15.09.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ընկեր, դու կարա՞ս հիմնավորես, որ մեջբերածդ հոդվածները խախտվել են, թե՞ շարքային կիսակրթված կիսաակտիվիստների բանակն ես լրացրել:


Չուկ, էս հարևան անգրագետ Պողոսի սինդրոմը լայն տարածում ա աչքիս գտել: Բնապահպանական հարցերում ՀՀ բնակչությամ 90%-ն անգրագետ ա: Բերեք Հայաստանի տեղը մի ըատ մեեեծ գազի բալոն դնենք:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (15.09.2019), Varzor (15.09.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

Սերգեյ Դանիելյանը հավեսով կայֆարիկ դեմք ա:
ՈՒ միշտ լիքը խելացի մտքեր ա արտահայտում ))

----------

ivy (15.09.2019), Varzor (15.09.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Մարգարյան Ատոմը իմ ճանաչած շատ գրագետ ու հավասարակշռված տնտեսագետներից ա։ Ու հեչ չեմ զարմանում, որ իրա էսօրվա էս հարցազրույցում, ահագին մտքեր գրեթե մեկին մեկ են մեր ստեղ առաջ քաշած շատ մտքերի հետ։

Եվ ներդրումների վրա ազդեցության պահով ․․․․ 



> Այս պահին ներդրողները միամիտ մարդիկ չեն, որ հետևեն այս նախագծի ընթացին ու դրանից հետևություն անեն, այն էլ հանքարդյունաբերության ոլորտի նախագծի՝ բնապահպանական խիստ վտանգավոր հետևանքով հղի, նախկին կոռուպցիոն համակարգի շրջանակներում ձևավորված ու շղթաներով անցած նախագծի: Ներդրողները չեն կարող հետևել այս նախագծին ու, ենթադրենք, ներդրումներ չանել տեքստիլ արդյունաբերության ոլորտում: Այստեղ կապեր չկան:


Եվ էն կասկածելի 400 միլիոն ներդրումի պահով ․․․․ 



> Նախ և առաջ, երբ ասվում է, որ Ամուլսարում ներդրվել է 400 մլն դոլար, անզեն աչքով էլ հասկանալի է, որ դա այդպես չէ: Իրական ներդրումներն առնվազն 10 անգամ պակաս են, քան հայտարարվում է: Հնարավոր է, որ «Լիդիանը» ծախսեր արել է, բայց ի՞նչ տեսքով: Մենք հո գիտենք, թե Հայաստանի հանքերի շահագործման թույլտվություններն ինչ կոռուպցիոն մեխանիզմներով են իրագործվել: Անհրաժեշտ է լուրջ, ոչ թե յուրա-իվանյանական տիպի քննություն:


Եվ օֆշորում գրանցված Լիդանի մեզ դատի տալու հնարավորությունների պահով ․․․ 



> իջազգային արբիտրաժ կարող է դիմել լեգալ գրանցում ունեցող ընկերությունը: Իսկ «Լիդիանը» օֆշորային ընկերություն է: Եվ այն, որ նրանք հասցրել են այս ընթացքում գրանցել ինչ-որ դուստր ձեռնարկություններ, դա աճպարարություն է: Դա արել են՝ լավ հասկանալով, որ խնդրի առաջ են կանգնելու: Մյուս կողմից, կառավարությունն ինքը պետք է ավելի բաց ու շիտակ գործի և, այո, եթե վճիռներ լինեն, ու փոխհատուցումների խնդիր ծագի, այդ խնդիրը պետք է փորձի լուծել:

----------

Lion (16.09.2019), StrangeLittleGirl (15.09.2019), Varzor (15.09.2019), Վիշապ (16.09.2019)

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ, էս հարևան անգրագետ Պողոսի սինդրոմը լայն տարածում ա աչքիս գտել: Բնապահպանական հարցերում ՀՀ բնակչությամ 90%-ն անգրագետ ա: Բերեք Հայաստանի տեղը մի ըատ մեեեծ գազի բալոն դնենք:


Չէ, ձյաձ, Պողոսի հետ կապ չունի: Պողոսները կարող են չիմանալ, չհասկանալ և այլն: Բայց երբ հարցի մասին սուր դատողություններ անող, իրեն մասնագետ ներկայացնող ակտիվիստը անգրագետ հայտարարություն ա անում, էդ արդեն ուրիշ թեմա ա:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Չէ, ձյաձ, Պողոսի հետ կապ չունի: Պողոսները կարող են չիմանալ, չհասկանալ և այլն: Բայց երբ հարցի մասին սուր դատողություններ անող, իրեն մասնագետ ներկայացնող ակտիվիստը անգրագետ հայտարարություն ա անում, էդ արդեն ուրիշ թեմա ա:


Բա որ պատգամավորն ու վարչապետն են անգրագետ հայտարարություններ անում, ի՜նչ ուրիշ թեմա ա։

----------

Varzor (15.09.2019)

----------


## Chuk

> Բա որ պատգամավորն ու վարչապետն են անգրագետ հայտարարություններ անում, ի՜նչ ուրիշ թեմա ա։


Քննադատելի թեմա ա:
Ուղղակի կոնկրետ էս հարցով վարչապետից անգրագետ հայտարարություններ չեմ տեսել, որոշ պատգամավորներից ու ակտիվիստներից տեսել եմ:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Չէ, ձյաձ, Պողոսի հետ կապ չունի: Պողոսները կարող են չիմանալ, չհասկանալ և այլն: Բայց երբ հարցի մասին սուր դատողություններ անող, իրեն մասնագետ ներկայացնող ակտիվիստը անգրագետ հայտարարություն ա անում, էդ արդեն ուրիշ թեմա ա:


Չուկ ջան, ուրեմն էս Դանիա-Շվեդիա-Բելգիաներում երեխեքին մանկապարտեզից սովորեցնում են աղբը տեսակավորել․ պլատիկ, թուղթ, ապակի, ուտելիքի մնացորդ ․․․․․ մենք ազգովի, վարչապետից մինչև հավաքարար, զիբիլը սկի տոպրակի մեջ նորմալ հավաքել ու աղբամանում թափել չգիտենք։ Այսինքն ազգովի անգրագետ ենք։ Էտ ի՞նչ ա նշանակում, որ օրինակ Երևանի զիբիլի մեջ կորած լինելու հետ պետք ա սաղս համակերպվեի՞նք ու ասեինք, դե նորմալ ա, մեկա  անգրագետ ենք էս հարցում։ 

Ասածս ինչ ա, էս հանքի ու բնապահպանության հարցերով մենք սաղս անգրագետ ենք, վարչապետից սկսած, ու էտ նորմալ ա։ Մենք նոր-նոր ենք սկսել սովորել թե բնություն պաշտպանելը ինչ ա, էն էլ շատ պրիմիտիվ մակարդակի վրա։ Բայց լիքը մարդ ինտուիտիվ հասկանում ա, որ հանքը վատ ա, բնությունը լավ ա, ու էտ լիքը մարդիկ ճիշտ են, եթե նույնսիկ շատ գրագետ իրանց մտքերը չեն կարողանում ձևակերպել։ 

Ու հետո, մենք սաղս ընտրող ենք՝ ակադեմիկից սկսած մինչև անգրագետ Պողոսը, ու եթե նախկին իշխանություններից պահանջելու բան չունեինք, բացի «սիկտիր եղեք գնացե» պահանջից, ապա հիմիկվա ընտրված իշխանությունններից լիքը պահանջելու բան ունենք, էտ թվում նաև պրմիտիվ պահանջներ, օրինակ․ ախպեր, չենք ուզում հանքը շահագործվի։ Ու էս դեպքում պետք չի պահանջողների դեմքերին շփցնել, որ դուք անգրագետ եք, բան չեք հասկանում, ձեր պահանջներից էլ բան չեք հասկանում։ Հա ախպեր, մենք առանց հանքի ու բնության ոլորտում գիտական աստիճան ունենալու պահանջում ենք, որ հանքը չշահագործվի։ Մենք մի տարի առաջ էլ տենց առանց իրավունքի, սահմանադրության, տնտեսության, քաղաքագիտության մեջ գիտական աստիճանների, անգրագետ-անգրագետ պահանջում էին արտահերթ ընտրություններ, պահանջողների կեսը երևի չգիտեր էլ էտ ինչ ա։

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (16.09.2019), Varzor (16.09.2019), Արշակ (17.09.2019), Գաղթական (16.09.2019), Ուլուանա (16.09.2019), Վիշապ (16.09.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Թեմայից մի քիչ դուրս, բայց հետաքրքիր մի բան ասեմ։ Նկատե՞լ եք, որ բոլոր դիստոպիկ-ապոկալիպտիկ ֆիլմերում, որտեղ ցույց ենք տալիս մարդկության ոռի ապագան, միշտ ամենավատ, տանջված, սոված, իրավունքներով ոտնահարված խավը, մոլորակը, երկիրը էտ հանքափորներն են։

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (16.09.2019), Varzor (16.09.2019)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Քննադատելի թեմա ա:
> Ուղղակի կոնկրետ էս հարցով վարչապետից անգրագետ հայտարարություններ չեմ տեսել, որոշ պատգամավորներից ու ակտիվիստներից տեսել եմ:


Վարչապետը բացարձակ 0 ա հանքարդյունաբերության ոլորտից, ու իր հայտարարությունները ոչ իր գիտելիքների ու ոչ էլ փորձի վրա հիմնված հայտարարություններ են, այլ դեսից դենից թռցրած, մակերեսայնորեն ուսումնասիրված ու աղավաղված ինֆորմացիա է, որ ինքը ներկայացնում է մի էնպիսի պաթոսով, կարծես լույս ա սփռում ինտերնետ չունեցող ու աշխաչհից կտրված խավարամիտների ամբոխի վրա։  Ասենք իր բերած մնացած երկրների հանքերի օրինակները կատարյալ դեմագոգիա էին։ Հավես չկա մանրամասների մեջ շատ խորանալու, ու վայթե իմաստ էլ չկա, իմ խորին համոզմամբ, ոչ մի լուրջ ֆունդամենտալ փոփոխություն երկրի ղեկավարության մեջ, մարդկանց մտածելակերպում, գաղափարներում ու նպատակներում դեռ չի փոխվել, ու ընդհանուր առմամբ բազմիցս ասել եմ՝ մենք աշխարհի ամենախելացի ժողովուրդներից չենք, ու հլը որ մեզ մոտ ամենալավը ստացվում ա իրար խաբելը։

----------

Life (16.09.2019), StrangeLittleGirl (16.09.2019), Varzor (16.09.2019), Ուլուանա (16.09.2019), Տրիբուն (16.09.2019)

----------


## Վիշապ

Ասենք, Salt Lake City-ի օրինակը հիացմունքով բերելուց առաջ, լավ կլիներ կարդար, որ Յուտա նահանգը դրա պատճառով Նահանգների ամենաթունավոր նահանգներից ա Ալյասկայից ու Նևադայից հետո, ու սաղ հանքարդյունաբերության պատճառով։ 
Հեռավորությունների մասին տվյալներն էլ սխալ ա ու ակնհայտ կողմնակալ։

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (16.09.2019), Varzor (16.09.2019), Տրիբուն (16.09.2019)

----------


## Lion

Հիմա էլ սկսել են ուրանից խոսել - վերջը չեռնբիլ ենք դառնալու...

----------


## Varzor

> Հիմա էլ սկսել են ուրանից խոսել - վերջը չեռնբիլ ենք դառնալու...


Լիոն ջան, պետք չի հանճարեղ հանքաարդյունաբերման մասնագետ լինել, որպեսզի դա պարզ լինի։ Ընդամենը բավարար է վերհիշել դպրոցական քիմիայի դասերը․ ծանր մետաղները (ու ընդհանրապես իրար մոտ մոլեկուլյար կշռով մետաղների մեծ մասը) սովորաբար հանդես են գալիս միասին, ուղղակի կոնցենտրացիաներն են տարբեր։ Ու եթե մի տեղ ոսկի կա, ապա կա նաև կապար, արծաթ, ուրան ու տենց շարունակ։ Ամբողջ հարցը կոնցենտրացիայի մեջ է։
Սովորական՝ լվացման մեթոդով կորզումը, նույնպես վտանգավոր է՝ ջրային ավազաններ են լցվում ծանր մետաղները։ Ու եթե դրանց կոնցենտրացիան բարձր է, ապա դա լուրջ աղետ է։ Բայց հասցված վնասը մի քանի կարգ ավելանում է, երբ հանքը բաց ձևով է շահագործվում՝ անկախ կորզման մեթոդից, քանզի բաց մեթոդը ենթադրում է նաև մթնոլորտի ուղղակի աղտոտում։ Ենթադրություն ունեմ, որ ԽՍՀՄ տարիներին Ամուլսարը չշահագործելու հիմնական պատճառներից մեկը դա է եղել, բայց դա զուտ իմ ենթադրությունն է՝ որևէ հիմնավոր ինֆորմացիա չունեմ։

----------


## Varzor

Փաշինյանն արդեն ինչքան ուժ ունի տուֆտումա, չնայած ես իրա տուֆտելու ուժերի սահմանը չգիտեմ, կարողա դեռ կես ուժովա՞ տուֆտում  :Dntknw: 

"․․․հակասում է անվտանգային շահերին․․․պատերազմի մեկնարկի ամենամեծ պրոբլեմ․․․արտարժույթի դեֆիցիտ ու աղբյուր՝ զբոսաշրջություն ․․․ Ֆիտչը վարկանիշ է տվել ․․․ինչու մինչը հիմա չենք փակել մյուս հանքերը․․․կոյուղաջրերը ավելի շատ վնաս են հասցնում Սևանին․․․մի հարվածով փակենք․․․ԶՊՄԿ ՇՄԱԳ-ը․․․"
Էսքան տուֆտել, մի հարցի շու՞րջ՝ Բուշին տվեց անցավ։ Ամեն տուֆտածին առանձին չեմ ուզում անդրադառնալ, բայց մի բլթոցին ուզում եմ հատուկ անդրադառնալ՝ արտարժույթի աղբյուրներին։
Էսի արդեն Գյուլնազ պապիի հեքիաթներից է։ Այ Նիկոլայ 3-րդ, արտարժույթի ամենածանրակշիռ աղբյուրը ՀՀ-ում դրսից եկող տրանսֆերներն են։ Հանքարդյունաբերողները հարկը ՀՀ դրամով են վճարում ա՛յ տուֆտ։ Զբոսաշրջիկների կողմից եկող արտարժույթը 10-15 անգամ ավելի պակաս է, քան խոպանչիների ու դրսի ընգեր-բարեկամների ուղարկածը։
Էնքան ա տուֆտում, որ չի էլ հասկանում, որ իրա նկարագրած պատերազմի պարագայում հանքաարդյունաբերությունը հենց առաջինն է հարվածի տակ լինելու ու կանգնելու։ Համարյա բոլոր հանքերը գտնվում են հարվածային հեռավորության վրա։ Հակառակորդին իշմարա տալի՞ս "եթե մեր հանքերին խփեք մեր երկիրը կչոքի"։ Չնայած, կարողա խիստ խորամանկ ռազմավարական կուտա տալիս  :LOL:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (16.09.2019)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ես էլ մտա էս թեմա, որ էս վիդեոն շեյրեմ, էն էլ Վարզորը սաղ ասեց  :Jpit: 
Ինձ զարմացնում ա, որ էնտեղ մի հատ խելոք լրագրող չկար, որ ասեր՝ հո՛պ, էս ի՞նչ ես ասում։ Որ Նիկոլի պատգամավորները ձեռներն ընկնում են, ոնց կարում, հոշոտում են։ Բայց նույն ձևով Նիկոլին պատին դեմ տալ չի կարելի։

----------

Varzor (16.09.2019)

----------


## Varzor

Էս մեկը վաբշե սըբանումա։  :Angry2: 
Էդ հերիք չի, մի հատ էլ "ճշմարտությունն բացահայտելու" անկարողությունը գցում է իր իսկ նշանակած կադրերի վրա ու ասում "չկարողացան փաստեր բերել", բայց էդ "չկարողացանը" չի ասում՝ կար, չգտան, թե չկա՞ր։
Չափիչ սարքերը երաշխիք բերելը ուղղակի տուֆտության ու կուտ տալու գագաթնակետնա։ Ասենք թե շահագործման ընթացքում "չափեցին" հենց էն օրերին, որ քամին հակառակա փչում, կամ էլ լավագույն դեպքում չափեցին ու տեսան, որ փոշին շատացելա։ Ինչ են անելու՞, գործունեությունը դադարեցնելու՞ են։ Տենց օրենք կամ պայմանագրի կետ ունե՞ն։ Բա որ դադարեցնեն, մեկ էլ հանկարծ պատերազմ սկսվի ու զրկվենք արտարժույթի աղբյուրներից, բա էդ վախտ ինչ ենք անելու՞։  :Sos: 
Փաստորեն ստացվումա, որ մի փոշու պատճառով կարող ենք "անվտանգային խնդիրներ" ունենալ։
Փաթթած ունեմ էդ փոշին էլ, մյուս բոլոր վնասներն էլ՝ Ամուլսարի շահագործումը մեր անվտանգային շահն է  :LOL: 
Դեբիլություն․․․

----------


## Varzor

> Ես էլ մտա էս թեմա, որ էս վիդեոն շեյրեմ, էն էլ Վարզորը սաղ ասեց 
> Ինձ զարմացնում ա, որ էնտեղ մի հատ խելոք լրագրող չկար, որ ասեր՝ հո՛պ, էս ի՞նչ ես ասում։ Որ Նիկոլի պատգամավորները ձեռներն ընկնում են, ոնց կարում, հոշոտում են։ Բայց նույն ձևով Նիկոլին պատին դեմ տալ չի կարելի։


Կարծում եմ, սա վերջին բլթոցը չի Նոկոլի՝  :Sad:  դեռ կհասցնես շեյր անել:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (16.09.2019)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Էս մեկը վաբշե սըբանումա։ 
> Էդ հերիք չի, մի հատ էլ "ճշմարտությունն բացահայտելու" անկարողությունը գցում է իր իսկ նշանակած կադրերի վրա ու ասում "չկարողացան փաստեր բերել", բայց էդ "չկարողացանը" չի ասում՝ կար, չգտան, թե չկա՞ր։
> Չափիչ սարքերը երաշխիք բերելը ուղղակի տուֆտության ու կուտ տալու գագաթնակետնա։ Ասենք թե շահագործման ընթացքում "չափեցին" հենց էն օրերին, որ քամին հակառակա փչում, կամ էլ լավագույն դեպքում չափեցին ու տեսան, որ փոշին շատացելա։ Ինչ են անելու՞, գործունեությունը դադարեցնելու՞ են։ Տենց օրենք կամ պայմանագրի կետ ունե՞ն։ Բա որ դադարեցնեն, մեկ էլ հանկարծ պատերազմ սկսվի ու զրկվենք արտարժույթի աղբյուրներից, բա էդ վախտ ինչ ենք անելու՞։ 
> Փաստորեն ստացվումա, որ մի փոշու պատճառով կարող ենք "անվտանգային խնդիրներ" ունենալ։
> Փաթթած ունեմ էդ փոշին էլ, մյուս բոլոր վնասներն էլ՝ Ամուլսարի շահագործումը մեր անվտանգային շահն է 
> Դեբիլություն․․․


Արթուր Գրիգորյանի մասով պոչով սուտ ա ասում։ Իրա հեռացման պատմությունը որ լավ եմ հիշում։ Ինքը իրա գործը լավ էլ արել էր։ Ուղղակի փոխվարչապետի գրասենյակից որոշակի հրահանգներ էին գնում գործը «կոնկրետ ձևով» անելու մասին։
Մարդ ոնց ա ներվայնանում, որ սենց նստում ա կամերաների առաջ ու անամոթաբար սուտ խոսում։ Դե անվերապահորեն վստահեք։

----------

Lion (16.09.2019)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ու ի դեպ, չնայած Արթուր Գրիգորյանի հեռացման պատճառը, կարծեմ, Քաջարանի (կամ ուրիշ հանքի, բայց ոչ Ամուլսարի) ստուգումներն էին, դեռ էն ժամանակներից արդեն լուրեր էին պտտվում, որ իրան հեռացնելը քայլ էր, որ Ամուլսարի շահագործման խոչընդոտ չլինի։

----------

Varzor (16.09.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Արթուր Գրիգորյանի մասով պոչով սուտ ա ասում։ Իրա հեռացման պատմությունը որ լավ եմ հիշում։ Ինքը իրա գործը լավ էլ արել էր։ Ուղղակի փոխվարչապետի գրասենյակից որոշակի հրահանգներ էին գնում գործը «կոնկրետ ձևով» անելու մասին։
> Մարդ ոնց ա ներվայնանում, որ սենց նստում ա կամերաների առաջ ու անամոթաբար սուտ խոսում։ Դե անվերապահորեն վստահեք։


Ես մանրամասներից տեղյակ չեմ, բայց Նիկոլի ասածը կարճ որակում ունի՝ մուտիլովկա։
ԻՀԿ, հնչեցված հարցը պատվիրված էր։
Եթե սխալվում եմ, խնդրում եմ փարատեք կասկածներս, ով որ կարող է։

----------


## Varzor

> Ու ի դեպ, չնայած Արթուր Գրիգորյանի հեռացման պատճառը, կարծեմ, Քաջարանի (կամ ուրիշ հանքի, բայց ոչ Ամուլսարի) ստուգումներն էին, դեռ էն ժամանակներից արդեն լուրեր էին պտտվում, որ իրան հեռացնելը քայլ էր, որ Ամուլսարի շահագործման խոչընդոտ չլինի։


Էդ դեպքում ինչու՞ Արթուր Գրիգորյանը պատասխան հայտարարությամբ հանդես չի գալիս։ Ոնց որ հենց Նիկոլն ասեց "Նախկին պաշտոնյա է, ազատ կարող է արտահայտել իր կարծիքը"։
Ու փաստորեն Նիկոլը չի վախենում նաև Գրիգորյանի արձագանքից, կամ էլ գիտի, որ արձագանք չի լինելու  :Think:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես մանրամասներից տեղյակ չեմ, բայց Նիկոլի ասածը կարճ որակում ունի՝ մուտիլովկա։
> ԻՀԿ, հնչեցված հարցը պատվիրված էր։
> Եթե սխալվում եմ, խնդրում եմ փարատեք կասկածներս, ով որ կարող է։


Մի հոդված գտա, բայց սա էլ մանրամասն չի։ Նաև ֆեյսբուքյան բազարներ են էղել Ավինյան֊Գրիգորյան։ Էն ժամանակ Արթուր Գրիգորյանը համոզված էր, որ վարչապետը տեղյակ էլ չի, թե Ավինյանն ինչով ա զբաղված, անկապ ստորագրել ա։ Բայց էս ասուլիսից պարզ ա դառնում, որ լավ էլ տեղյակ էր։

----------

Varzor (16.09.2019)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Էդ դեպքում ինչու՞ Արթուր Գրիգորյանը պատասխան հայտարարությամբ հանդես չի գալիս։ Ոնց որ հենց Նիկոլն ասեց "Նախկին պաշտոնյա է, ազատ կարող է արտահայտել իր կարծիքը"։
> Ու փաստորեն Նիկոլը չի վախենում նաև Գրիգորյանի արձագանքից, կամ էլ գիտի, որ արձագանք չի լինելու


Ֆեյսբուքում արձագանքել ա





> Լոռիում Նիկոլ Փաշինյանը ասուլիս է հրավիրել, լրագրողների հարցերին պատասխանելիս անդրադարձել է նաև Ամուլսարի և այլ հանքավայրերի վերաբերյալ տեսչական ստուգումներին: Նա նշել է, որ տեսչությունն ունեցել է բոլոր լիազորությունները (ուշադիր խնդրում եմ՝ ԲՈԼՈՐ ԼԻԱԶՈՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆՆԵՐԸ) բացահայտելու Ամուլսարում եղած իրավախախտումները: Նա "ծիծաղելի" է բնութագրել Ամուլսարում իրականացված ստուգման ակտը նշելով, որ ես "չեմ կարողացել" բացահայտել լուրջ խախտումներ: Ախթալայի վերաբերյալ հարցին պատասխանելիս նշել է, որ ես մեկ տարի (իրականում՝ ուղիղ յոթ ամիս) աշխատել եմ որպես տեսչության պետ ու պետք է պատասխանեմ, թե ինչու՞ մյուս հանքերում ստուգումներ չեմ արել:
> 
> Այս պահից սկսած ես համարում եմ, որ կաշկանդված չեմ բոլոր մանրամասներով ներկայացնել, թե ի՞նչ է տեղի ունեցել Ամուլսարի տեսչական ստուգման ընթացքում, ի՞նչ ճնշումներ են իմ նկատմամբ եղել, ու՞մ կողմից և ի՞նչ դրսևորումներով: Ախթալայի վերաբերյալ հարցին ի պատասխան ասում է, որ ես պատասխանեմ, թե ինչու՞ այլ հանքերում ստուգումներ չեն եղել: Քաջարանի մասին մոռացել է երևի, որ Հայաստանի հանքարդյունաբերության 90 տոկոսն է, որտեղ տեսչությունը հսկայածավալ խախտումներ է արձանագրել, և որի վերաբերյալ նույն ինքը չթողեց ստուգման արդյունքներին համարժեք որոշում ընդունեմ՝ առանց մեկնաբանության աշխատանքից ազատելով: Նույնիսկ իր հետ չհասցրեցի խախտումների ծավալն ու իրավական բնույթը քննարկել, որովհետև դրանից հետո դժվար էր լինելու որոշումից բխող հետևանքներն ինձ վրա բարդել:
> 
> Հ.Գ. Ընկերներիս խնդրում եմ ինձ չբերել "զսպվածության" դաշտ: Էս մարդը կամ վախկոտ բանսարկուա, կամ էնքան անուղեղ, որ ոնց ուզում են, մատերի վրա ֆռռացնում են:


Քոմենթներում էլ գրել ա, որ հոդված ա գրելու։ Նենց որ սպասենք։
Տենց են էլի անում։ Ինչն իրանց ձեռ չի տալիս, անունը դնում են՝ լավ մասնագետ չէր։

----------

Varzor (16.09.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Մի հոդված գտա, բայց սա էլ մանրամասն չի։ Նաև ֆեյսբուքյան բազարներ են էղել Ավինյան֊Գրիգորյան։ Էն ժամանակ Արթուր Գրիգորյանը համոզված էր, որ վարչապետը տեղյակ էլ չի, թե Ավինյանն ինչով ա զբաղված, անկապ ստորագրել ա։ Բայց էս ասուլիսից պարզ ա դառնում, որ լավ էլ տեղյակ էր։


Դե հենց հոտվածում էլ գրված է, որ Տիգրան Ավինյանի մամուլի քարտուղար Վահան Հունանյանը լավ էլ հայտնել է պատճառները "․․․առաջադրված նպատակների իրականացմանը"
Բայց հենց Արթուրն ու՞ր է։ Որ էդքան նշում են "պայքարող բնույթ ունի", բա ինչու՞ չի արձագանքում։ Վարչապետը ուղիղ եթերից Արթուրին վարկաբեկեց առնվազն որպես մասնագետ և ակտիվիստ-բնապահպան։ Եթե անպատասխան թողնի, ուրեմն ինչ-որ բան այն չէ :Sorry: 




> Ֆեյսբուքում արձագանքել ա
> 
> Քոմենթներում էլ գրել ա, որ հոդված ա գրելու։ Նենց որ սպասենք։
> Տենց են էլի անում։ Ինչն իրանց ձեռ չի տալիս, անունը դնում են՝ լավ մասնագետ չէր։


ՖԲ չունեմ, շնորհակալ եմ տեղեկատվության համար։

Ու ոնց հասկացա պատասխանը թեժ է լինելու



> Հ.Գ. Ընկերներիս խնդրում եմ ինձ չբերել "զսպվածության" դաշտ: Էս մարդը կամ վախկոտ բանսարկուա, կամ էնքան անուղեղ, որ ոնց ուզում են, մատերի վրա ֆռռացնում են:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (16.09.2019)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Դե հենց հոտվածում էլ գրված է, որ Տիգրան Ավինյանի մամուլի քարտուղար Վահան Հունանյանը լավ էլ հայտնել է պատճառները "․․․առաջադրված նպատակների իրականացմանը"
> Բայց հենց Արթուրն ու՞ր է։ Որ էդքան նշում են "պայքարող բնույթ ունի", բա ինչու՞ չի արձագանքում։ Վարչապետը ուղիղ եթերից Արթուրին վարկաբեկեց առնվազն որպես մասնագետ և ակտիվիստ-բնապահպան։ Եթե անպատասխան թողնի, ուրեմն ինչ-որ բան այն չէ


Էն ա, վերևում նշել եմ շտապ արձագանքը։ 
Ինքը հա էլ գրում ա իրա պրոֆիլում, կարաս մտնես, հերթով կարդաս։ Հատկապես էս գրառումը նայի։
Ընդ որում, իրա ստատուսներից մեկի համար իրան ԱԱԾ են կանչել։ Էս վերևի գրառումը էդ ԱԱԾ կանչելուն ի պատասխան ա արված։ Վարչապետն էլ առանց անունը տալու ներվային ստատուս էր գրել Արթուր Գրիգորյանի ու Հայկ Մարտիրոսյանի մասին։ 
Աչքիս ես չափից դուրս շատ եմ խորացել, որ էս ամեն ինչին սենց մոտիկից հետևել եմ  :LOL:

----------

Varzor (16.09.2019)

----------


## Lion

Ինչ որ մի քիչ շատ չե՞ն Նիկոլի նախկին ենթակաները, որոնք նրան քննադատում են և այդ անում են չափից դուրս համոզիչ...

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (16.09.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Ինչ որ մի քիչ շատ չե՞ն Նիկոլի նախկին ենթակաները, որոնք նրան քննադատում են և այդ անում են չափից դուրս համոզիչ...


Ու պարզվում է, որ դա նոր չի սկսվել, բայց մեր լրատվական դաշտը ինչ-որ այլ վեկտորով էր առաջնորդվում  :Think: 
Բայց զուտ տրամաբանությամբ՝ դա նորմալ երևույթ է, քանզի համարյա բոլոր պետական նախկին ենթականերն էլ քննադատում են իրենց ղեկավարներին կամ էլ լռում են։ Ես կոնկրետ քննադատության տակ որևէ թակարդ չեմ տեսնում։
Այլ հարց է, թե քննադատության նյութը և նպատակը որն է։ Էն, որ որոշ դեպքերում հենց ինքը վարչապետն է էդ քննադատության ֆիթը տալիս՝ ակնհայտ է։
Ու էլի եմ ասում, սա մի բառով կոչվում է մուտիլովկա։ Ես կասեի թավշյա մուտիլովկա  :Sad:

----------


## Lion

Այստեղ խնդիրը երկակի է՝ Նիկոլը, ինչպես բազմիցս նշվել է, թիմ չունի, և, բացի այդ, ինքը կամայական կերպով ուղղորդում է իրենց գործն անողներին, որին ոմանք ընդդիմանում են:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ի դեպ, էս վիդեոն նայեք։ Ընդամենը մայիսին  :Jpit:  Էդ ի՞նչ ջրեր են հոսել էս չորս ամսում

----------

Varzor (17.09.2019)

----------


## Chuk

> Էդ դեպքում ինչու՞ Արթուր Գրիգորյանը պատասխան հայտարարությամբ հանդես չի գալիս։ Ոնց որ հենց Նիկոլն ասեց "Նախկին պաշտոնյա է, ազատ կարող է արտահայտել իր կարծիքը"։
> Ու փաստորեն Նիկոլը չի վախենում նաև Գրիգորյանի արձագանքից, կամ էլ գիտի, որ արձագանք չի լինելու


Արթուրն իմ լավ բարեկամն ա, ու շատ էի ուրախացել, որ իրան են նշանակել, մտածում էի, որ ինքը էն մարդը կլինի, ով կկարողանա գտնել հանքը չշահագործելու իրական հիմք:

Ու հա, Արթուրի նշանակման քաղաքական հիմնական պատճառն էդ էր, ոչ թե մնացած՝ ի պաշտոնե գործողությունները:

Կյանքը ցույց տվեց, որ էդ ամիսներին Արթուրը մենակ թիթեռ կարողացավ նկարել՝ բառիս բուն իմաստով: Հայտնաբերեց իբր կարմիր գրքում գրանցված թիթեռ, որն էդտեղ ա ապրում, որը հետո պարզվեց, որ ուղղակի էդտեղ չի ապրում, ու մի հատ իբր կարմիր գրքում գրանցված ծաղիկ, որն էդտեղ ա աճում, որ վերջում պարզվեց էդտեղ աճող տարատեսակը հեչ էլ կարմիր գրքում գրանցված չի: Ու սրա հիման վրա որոշում կայացվեց ու մեր կառավարությունը հերթական քաքի մեջ ընկավ, իրան դատի տվին ու դատը շահելու են: Այ սենց մազալու բաներ:

հ.գ. իմ նախորդ գրառման արձագանքների հետ կապված կարճ ասեմ, որ հանքը շահագործվելու ա: Կա էդ որոշումը ու կան դրա բոլոր իրավական պատճառները: Չկա չշահագործելու որևէ իրապես հիմնավոր պատճառ: Ու ես տունտունիկին դեմ եմ, որտև դրա արդյունքում շատ ավելի՝ Հայաստանի համար կարևոր գործերում պրոբլեմներ են ստեղծվում: Ամուլսարն արհեստական օրակարգ ա, ու ես կփորձեմ հետայսու զերծ մնալ արհեստական օրակարգից: ՆՈւյնը խորհուրդ եմ տալիս ձեզ, բայց բացարձակ չեմ հավատում, որ խորհուրդս բանի տեղ կդնեք:

----------

Աթեիստ (17.09.2019), Յոհաննես (16.09.2019)

----------


## Lion

Չի դիմանա, ապեր, Նիկոլի կառավարությունը չի դիմանա հանքը շահագործելու որոշմանը, եթե այն որոշի ի կատար ածել...

----------


## Chuk

> Չի դիմանա, ապեր, Նիկոլի կառավարությունը չի դիմանա հանքը շահագործելու որոշմանը, եթե այն որոշի ի կատար ածել...


Ախպոր պես ))
Բայց ես էլ չեմ ծավալվում:

----------

Varzor (17.09.2019)

----------


## Lion

Տեսնենք - մի օր, որ սա հիշեցնեմ, չասեք, ոնց կողքի թեմայում, թե չարախնդում եմ  :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

> Տեսնենք - մի օր, որ սա հիշեցնեմ, չասեք, ոնց կողքի թեմայում, թե չարախնդում եմ


Հիշացրու, Լիոն ջան: Ես նույն կերպ չեմ վարվի ու լիքը բան քեզ հիշացնեմ: Լավ կաց:

----------


## Lion

> Հիշացրու, Լիոն ջան: Ես նույն կերպ չեմ վարվի ու լիքը բան քեզ հիշացնեմ: Լավ կաց:


Հանգիստ հիշեցրու, եղբայր - ես իմ անցյալին տեր եմ, իմ սխալները ընդունում եմ կամավոր, իսկ եթե մոռանում եմ, մեկն էլ հիշեցնում է՝ նման մարդուց չեմ նեղանում...

----------


## Chuk

> Հանգիստ հիշեցրու, եղբայր - ես իմ անցյալին տեր եմ, իմ սխալները ընդունում եմ կամավոր, իսկ եթե մոռանում եմ, մեկն էլ հիշեցնում է՝ նման մարդուց չեմ նեղանում...


Մհեր ջան, եթե ինչ-որ բան հիշեցնեմ, դա կանեմ բարեկամաբար, ոչ թե չարախնդալու ու սեփական թվացյալ անսխալականությունս ցույց տալու համար  :Wink: 
Լավ կաց

----------

Varzor (17.09.2019)

----------


## Lion

Չեմ կասկածում, որ հենց այդպես էլ կանես, ինչպես և ես եմ վարվում  :Smile:

----------

Varzor (17.09.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Արթուրն իմ լավ բարեկամն ա, ու շատ էի ուրախացել, որ իրան են նշանակել, մտածում էի, որ ինքը էն մարդը կլինի, ով կկարողանա գտնել հանքը չշահագործելու իրական հիմք:
> 
> Ու հա, Արթուրի նշանակման քաղաքական հիմնական պատճառն էդ էր, ոչ թե մնացած՝ ի պաշտոնե գործողությունները:
> 
> Կյանքը ցույց տվեց, որ էդ ամիսներին Արթուրը մենակ թիթեռ կարողացավ նկարել՝ բառիս բուն իմաստով: Հայտնաբերեց իբր կարմիր գրքում գրանցված թիթեռ, որն էդտեղ ա ապրում, որը հետո պարզվեց, որ ուղղակի էդտեղ չի ապրում, ու մի հատ իբր կարմիր գրքում գրանցված ծաղիկ, որն էդտեղ ա աճում, որ վերջում պարզվեց էդտեղ աճող տարատեսակը հեչ էլ կարմիր գրքում գրանցված չի: Ու սրա հիման վրա որոշում կայացվեց ու մեր կառավարությունը հերթական քաքի մեջ ընկավ, իրան դատի տվին ու դատը շահելու են: Այ սենց մազալու բաներ:
> 
> հ.գ. իմ նախորդ գրառման արձագանքների հետ կապված կարճ ասեմ, որ հանքը շահագործվելու ա: Կա էդ որոշումը ու կան դրա բոլոր իրավական պատճառները: Չկա չշահագործելու որևէ իրապես հիմնավոր պատճառ: Ու ես տունտունիկին դեմ եմ, որտև դրա արդյունքում շատ ավելի՝ Հայաստանի համար կարևոր գործերում պրոբլեմներ են ստեղծվում: Ամուլսարն արհեստական օրակարգ ա, ու ես կփորձեմ հետայսու զերծ մնալ արհեստական օրակարգից: ՆՈւյնը խորհուրդ եմ տալիս ձեզ, բայց բացարձակ չեմ հավատում, որ խորհուրդս բանի տեղ կդնեք:


Ապ, մի հատ կփորձես գասարակ մահկանացուիս հասկանալի լեզվով բացատրել, թե էդ ինչ լուջ պրոբլեմներ են լինելու?
Գիտես, որ տնտեսագետ չեմ, բայց ես էլ իմ ինֆորմացիայի աղբյուրները ունեմ...

----------


## Varzor

> Չի դիմանա, ապեր, Նիկոլի կառավարությունը չի դիմանա հանքը շահագործելու որոշմանը, եթե այն որոշի ի կատար ածել...


Լավ էլ կդիմանա

----------


## Chuk

> Ապ, մի հատ կփորձես գասարակ մահկանացուիս հասկանալի լեզվով բացատրել, թե էդ ինչ լուջ պրոբլեմներ են լինելու?
> Գիտես, որ տնտեսագետ չեմ, բայց ես էլ իմ ինֆորմացիայի աղբյուրները ունեմ...


Նշածս պրոբլեմներն Ամուլսարի հետ չեն կապված, Աշոտ ջան: Ասում եմ, քանի էս տունտունիկի վրա ա սաղ ուշադրություններս, ուրիշ հարցերում պրոբլեմները կուտակվում են: Էստեղ ավելին չեմ գրի, որտև թեմայից դուրս ա:

----------

Varzor (17.09.2019)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Նշածս պրոբլեմներն Ամուլսարի հետ չեն կապված, Աշոտ ջան: Ասում եմ, քանի էս տունտունիկի վրա ա սաղ ուշադրություններս, ուրիշ հարցերում պրոբլեմները կուտակվում են: Էստեղ ավելին չեմ գրի, որտև թեմայից դուրս ա:


Ամուլսարը տունտունի՞կ ա  :Huh:

----------

Chuk (17.09.2019)

----------


## Varzor

Մի քանի անգամ կյանքում համոզվել եմ, որ մի չնչին նոր ինֆորմացիան կարող է հարցի վերաբերյալ կարծիքս ու մոտեցումս նույնսիկ 180 աստիճան շրջել:

ԻՀԿ, Ամուլսարի հարցում մենք չեն տիրապետում ողջ ինֆորմացիային ու ինչ էլ ստեղ խոսենք, միայն զուտ պատահականորեն կարող ենք ճիշտ եզրահանգման գալ:
Ոչ մեկիս համար էլ գաղտնիք չի, որ որևէ արդյունքի հասնելու համար որոշակի ներդրումներ են պետք` ֆիզիկական, ժամանակային, հոգեբանական: Ու ոչ մի արժեքավոր և մնայուն բան հենց այնպես չի տրվում: Նույնիսկ ստիպված ենք լինում որոշակի սահմանափակումների և զրկանքների գնալ արդյունքին հասնելու համար:

Ու այսետղ էլ նշվածս տրամաբանության ամփոփումը, որի համար կարծում եմ քլնգողներ հաստատ կլինեն, բայց դե ուզում եմ կիսվել բոլորիդ հետ (դաժե Սաշիկի  :LOL: )
ԻՆչ գիտենք, որ Ամուլսարի շահագործումը դա այն զրկանքը չէ, որ պիտի կրենք, ասենք ավելի բնապահպանական երկիր դառանlու համար? Կամ ասենք մոտ ապագայում տնտեսապես ավելի կայուն լինելու և միջազգային քաղաքական ասպարեզում դիվիդենտներ շահելու համար? Չունենալով բավարար տեղեկատվություն գործնականում անհնար է իսկությանը մոտ տրամաբանական արդյունքի գալ: Մենակ զուտ պատահականորեն կարող է ստացվել:

Հիմա կարողա գրածս ֆանտաստիկայի ժանրից համարեք, բայց.
Մենք բոլորս հպարտանում ենք Արարատյան դաշտի բարիքների համ ու հոտով, բայց ինչ գիտենք, որ դա հարյուրամյակներ գործած Մեծամորի մետաղաձուլարանի արդյունքը չի?
Ահռելի քանակի մշակութային հին կառույցներ ունենք, որոնցով ազգովի պարծենում ենք, զբոսաշրջության համար ենք օգտագործում, միջազգային արժեք ենք հռչակում... Որևէ մեկս հաշվել է, թե ասենք Գառնու տաճարի կառուցման համար ժամանակին քանի ծառ են կտրել ու քանի մարդ է մահացել շինարարության ժամանակ և շինարարության համար կատարված կեղեքումներից? Իսկ Էրէբունու համար? Էջմիածնի?, Գանձասարի?, Տաթևի? Զորաց քարերի (Քարահունջի  :LOL: )? ... և այդպես շարունակ:
Փաստը մնում է փաստ, որ անցյալը գեղեցիկ է իր մնայուն ձեռքբերումներով, ներկան` սեփական եսի բավարարվածությամբ, իսկ ապագան` հույսով, և այն գեղեցիկ է դառնում, երբ ինչ-որ մեկի համար դառնում է ներկա, իսկ դառը ներկան կարող է ապագայում դիտարկվել որպես փայլուն անցյալ:

Մի քիչ շատ փիլիսոփայեցի  :Smile:  Բայց ասեմ. Ամուլսարի վերաբերյալ կայացված որոշման արդյունքները դեռ կվերլուծվեն ապագայում, բայց էլի առանց ամբողջական ինֆորմացիային տիրապետելու: Էդ ոնց որ ֆուտբոլի ժամանակ չխփած 11 մետրանոցի համար խաղացողին սաղ քլնգում են, բայց ոչ մեկ չգիտի, թե էդ հարվածի պահին ոտքի տակի խոտն ինչ վիճակում էր, գնդակի կարերն ինչ դիրքում էին, մարզակոշիկի թելերը որ կողմ էին թեքվել, քամին որ կողմց էր փչում... Մենք մենակ արդյունքը գիտենք` վրիպեց: Բայց քանի դեռ չի հարվածել, մի մասը մտածում են "բա որ վրիպի"?, մի մասը` "հեսա գոլ կխփի", իսկ ասենք թիմի բժիշկը` "մենակ ձախով ուժեղ չխփի` վնասվածքը չխորացնի" ...նայած, թե ով ինչի է ձգտում կամ ինչից է վախենում և ինքանով է ամբողջական տեղեկացված....

----------


## Վիշապ

> Մի քանի անգամ կյանքում համոզվել եմ, որ մի չնչին նոր ինֆորմացիան կարող է հարցի վերաբերյալ կարծիքս ու մոտեցումս նույնսիկ 180 աստիճան շրջել:
> 
> ԻՀԿ, Ամուլսարի հարցում մենք չեն տիրապետում ողջ ինֆորմացիային ու ինչ էլ ստեղ խոսենք, միայն զուտ պատահականորեն կարող ենք ճիշտ եզրահանգման գալ:
> Ոչ մեկիս համար էլ գաղտնիք չի, որ որևէ արդյունքի հասնելու համար որոշակի ներդրումներ են պետք` ֆիզիկական, ժամանակային, հոգեբանական: Ու ոչ մի արժեքավոր և մնայուն բան հենց այնպես չի տրվում: Նույնիսկ ստիպված ենք լինում որոշակի սահմանափակումների և զրկանքների գնալ արդյունքին հասնելու համար:
> 
> Ու այսետղ էլ նշվածս տրամաբանության ամփոփումը, որի համար կարծում եմ քլնգողներ հաստատ կլինեն, բայց դե ուզում եմ կիսվել բոլորիդ հետ (դաժե Սաշիկի )
> ԻՆչ գիտենք, որ Ամուլսարի շահագործումը դա այն զրկանքը չէ, որ պիտի կրենք, ասենք ավելի բնապահպանական երկիր դառանlու համար? Կամ ասենք մոտ ապագայում տնտեսապես ավելի կայուն լինելու և միջազգային քաղաքական ասպարեզում դիվիդենտներ շահելու համար? Չունենալով բավարար տեղեկատվություն գործնականում անհնար է իսկությանը մոտ տրամաբանական արդյունքի գալ: Մենակ զուտ պատահականորեն կարող է ստացվել:
> 
> Հիմա կարողա գրածս ֆանտաստիկայի ժանրից համարեք, բայց.
> ...


Ոնց որ ասես՝ ապա զարգացման համար պատերազմ ա պետք: Ճապոնիայի ու Գերմանիայի պատմությունը նայեք: Չի բացառվում, որ հանքերը շատացնենք, կարող ա ապագայում ծնված մուտանտները գերմարդկային ունակություններ ու ռադիոակտիվ նյութերի հանդեպ իմունիտետ ունենան:
Կամ սենց՝

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (17.09.2019), Արամ (17.09.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Ոնց որ ասես՝ ապա զարգացման համար պատերազմ ա պետք: Ճապոնիայի ու Գերմանիայի պատմությունը նայեք: Չի բացառվում, որ հանքերը շատացնենք, կարող ա ապագայում ծնված մուտանտները գերմարդկային ունակություններ ու ռադիոակտիվ նյութերի հանդեպ իմունիտետ ունենան:


"Սիրում եմ" ձեր երկակի ստանդարտները  :LOL:  Ցավալի է, բայց իրոք, որ նայում ես մարդկության պատմությունը, ապա տեսնում ես, որ զարգացումներն առանց պատերազմների չեն եղել։ Միայն մի նրբություն կա, որ պարտադիր չի, որ պատերազմը զարգացողի մասնակցությամբ կամ տարածքում լինի  :Wink:  Ոչ մեկի համար էլ գաղտնիք չի, որ երկրորդ համաշխարհայինից ամենաշատը շահեց հենց ԱՄՆ-ը, էլ չեմ ասում թե տնտեսական ինչպիսի ահռելի աճ ունեցան։ Ու էդ ժամանակվանից համները բերանը մնաց՝ ուրիշ տեղեր կռիվներ են քցում, որ իրենք "զարգանան"։

Էդ նույն սկզբունքով՝ պարտադիր չի, որ հանքը արդյունահանողի տարածքում լինի։ Էդ գեյրոպական բնապահպանական բարեպաշտությունը հենց նրանինց է գալիս, որ հարյուրամյակներով այլ երկրների ռեսուրսները թալանել են, ու հիմա էլ շարունակում են դա անել։ Ծեծելով, ստիպելով կամ խաբելով, կաշառելով և այլն։

Ու էս պարագայում շահագործվողը ինքը պիտի կարողանա իր հարցերը լուծել՝ շարունակել շահագործվել, կամ էլ դառնալ շահագործող՝ նեյտրալ երրորդ տարբերակ չկա։
Դե հիմա ինքներս մեզ հարց տանք․ ինչու՞ է մեր կառավարությունն ուզում հանքը շահագործել։ Ո՞վ է օգտագործելու հանքից հանված ոսկին, ո՞վ է մեծ եկամուտներ ստանալու ․․․
Կոնկրետ - Ու՞մ է ձեռնտու հանքի շահագործումը։ Էս հարցի պատասխանը հենց լիարժեք տվեցինք, նոր դրանից հետո կկարողանանք գոնե տեսականորեն մշակել հարցի լուծման մեզ համար ընդունելի տարբերակը։ Մնացած խոսակցություններն ուղղակի անպտուղ օդի տատանումներ են։

----------


## Varzor

Ժողովուրդ, ԶՊՄԿ-ի հաճախակի վթարների ֆոնի վրա բա ինչու Փաշինյանը էլ չի խոսում կառավարելի ռիսկերից։ Թե՞ էլի պիտի լոլո կարդա, որ "վնասի չափը գնահատել հնարավոր չի ․․․", "մեքենա լվալ ․․․" ու էլի ֆլան բեֆան։
Էս ոնցա՞ բաց եք թողել նորությունը՝ ոչ քլնգող, ոչ պաշտպանող չկա։
Ողջի գետը աղտոտողը Զանգեզուրի պղնձամոլիբդենային կոմբինատն է
Դե թող գնան կառավարեն ռիսկերը, ոչ թե վիճակագրություն վարեն, թե քանի անգամ է նմանատիպ վթար՝ հանցագործ անգործություն տեղի ունեցել։
Հեչ ժամանակը չի՞ մասնագետներին լսելու։

----------

Lion (22.10.2019)

----------


## Varzor

Այս սենց էլ Ալուլսարը սար է մնում  :Smile: 

Նախարարությունը մերժել է Լիդիանի ջրօգտագործման հայտը

Պարզվում է, որ "պարտիզանական" մարտն ավելի արդյունավետ է, երբ պատկան մարմինները իրենց գործը ճիշտ են անում և օրենքի սահմաններում։

----------

Շինարար (30.10.2019), Վիշապ (31.10.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ամուլսարի հետ կապված, Մարգարյան Ատոմը, որը իմ կողմից ամենահարգված հայ տնտեսագետներից մեկն ա, ու նաև շատ հավասարակշռված մարդ, բավականին հետաքրքր կարծիք ա հայտնել։ Մի քիչ երկար ա, բայց արժի կարդալ։ 

 Ո՞րն է Ամուլսարի փակուղուց դուրս գալու ելքը. Ատոմ Մարգարյանի բաց նամակը

----------

Varzor (08.08.2020), Աթեիստ (07.08.2020), Ներսես_AM (09.08.2020), Վիշապ (07.08.2020)

----------


## Varzor

> Ամուլսարի հետ կապված, Մարգարյան Ատոմը, որը իմ կողմից ամենահարգված հայ տնտեսագետներից մեկն ա, ու նաև շատ հավասարակշռված մարդ, բավականին հետաքրքր կարծիք ա հայտնել։ Մի քիչ երկար ա, բայց արժի կարդալ։ 
> 
>  Ո՞րն է Ամուլսարի փակուղուց դուրս գալու ելքը. Ատոմ Մարգարյանի բաց նամակը


Իրոք, որ շատ հավասարակշռված կարծիք է, եթե հավի չառնենք "կոռումպացված պաշտոնյաներին" հաճախակի անդրադարձերը, չնայած դա էլ այն բանն է, որի մասին բոլորը գիտեն  :Smile: 
Շատ տրամաբանական և փաստարկված է ներկայացնում ռեգիոնալ ջրային ռեսուրսների և "մոնղոլ-թաթարների" լափելու հետ կապը (Սևանի ափեր, Որոտան ՀԷԿ, ջրամբարներ, Ամուլսար և այլն)
Միայն մի փոքր համաձայն չեմ Սևանի մակարդակի բարձրացման տարբերակների հաշվարկների հետ, բայց դե մարդը պաշտոնական հայտարարված տվյալների հիման վրա է հաշվարկներ անում՝ այլ տարբերակով լուրջ չի ընկալվի հաշվարկը։

Հ․Գ․

Ոնց որ թե Ամուլսարը մոտ ապագայում էլ սար չի մնալու  :Sad:

----------

